# Fictional Character vs Fictional Character - winner stays on



## reecejackox (Oct 11, 2017)

i will start

Bart Simpson or Ron Weasley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bart Simpson vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Bart Simpson

Bart Simpson vs Homer Simpson

Father vs Son boi!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bart Simpson vs. Stewie Griffin.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bart Simpson vs. Herbert West


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bart Simpson vs Sonic the Hedgehog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bart Simpson vs. Sugarpuss O'Shea


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Sugarpuss O'Shea vs Norma Desmond


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Bart Simpson vs Jimmy McNulty


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

InexorableJourney said:


> Sugarpuss O'Shea vs Norma Desmond


Sugarpuss O'Shea vs. Ellen Berent Harland


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ellen Berent Harland vs Lady Lou (Mae West)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ellen Berent Harland vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Zatanna

Strange 'bout to GOAT another thread.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Ellen Ripley


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Ellen Ripley vs Doctor Who


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Who vs Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Who vs. Captain Hook (Disney)


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Doctor Who vs The Master


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Who vs. Suzy Bannion


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Doctor Who vs. Captain Hook (Disney)


Oh, get it over already. It's a stupid video for fun on the Internet.

Doctor Who vs Goku


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am over it. I just like Doctor Who.

Doctor Who vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, sure. You'd have voted for Fate if Strange had won that battle.

Beatrix Kiddo vs Iron Man


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Iron Man vs. Darth Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iron Man vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I dressed as the Fourth Doctor for several conventions and a Halloween party...


Captain America vs. Captain Marvel


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain America vs. Don Vito Corleone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. The Shadow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Shadow vs Gambit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shadow vs. Torchy Blane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I dressed as the Fourth Doctor for several conventions and a Halloween party...


You'd have gone as Fate if you could've afforded his costume.






The Shadow vs Akuma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Shadow vs. The Phantom/Kit Walker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Shadow

The Shadow vs M. Bison


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bison vs Shao Khan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bison vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bison vs Goro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bison vs. Imhotep (Boris Karloff)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vega, which is the correct name for M. Bison.

Yes, I know about the Vega/M. Bison/Balrog deal, despite not being a Street Fighter player. 

M. Bison vs Erron Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

M. Bison vs. Indiana Jones


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Bison

M Bison vs Sagat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.
> 
> M. Bison vs. Indiana Jones


You don't get to boo and then take M. Bison over fucking Erron Black. That's not how this works. You only get to boo if you choose correctly.






Hmmm, I guess I'll pick Bison just for his theme. Sagat looks cooler. 

M. Bison vs Kitana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kitana vs. Nikki Swango, a GOAT performance by MEW.










You will respect MEW.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki Swango

Nikki Swango vs. Galactus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nikki Swango, but I do adore Galactus.

Nikki Swango vs. Yuki Nagato.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki Swango

Nikki Swango vs. Parker Lewis Can't Lose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is Nikki Swango getting a run? Groovy.

Nikki Swango vs. Dr. Vitus Werdegast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Kitana vs. Nikki Swango, a GOAT performance by MEW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she speak in that horrible Fargo accent? Because if she does, I absolutely will not respect that role. Fargo is a massive, massive no for me. Those accents are painful.

I never said I didn't respect her, I even said she was good in a horrible movie, so.....:shrug

I'll let somebody take this one, because I'm not choosing between Fargo and some old cheeseball sitcom.

EDIT - I guess I'll pick her over some old horror movie. Old horror movies aren't my thing at all.

Nikki Swango vs Doctor Steven Strange, Sorcerer Supreme


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Nikki Swango vs. O-Ren


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

O-Ren Ishii

Her accent is fine, by the way. I'm glad they didn't go the stupid Fargo route.

O-Ren vs Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

O-Ren Ishii vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

O-Ren 

O-Ren vs. Aunt May


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

O-Ren

O-Ren vs Snowman(Blade)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

O-Ren vs. Cody Jarrett


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

O-Ren vs The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp vs. A. Wesker


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wesker

Wesker vs Alice(RE)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sad...

Wesker vs. *******


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Wesker

Don't worry be happy.

Wesker vs Virgil(DMC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiss.

Virgil vs. GOAT Batman (Adam West)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

GOAT Batman (Adam West) vs. Jack Nicholson Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Batman (Adam West) vs. Baron Sardonicus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WOAT Batman Adam West, even though it's a total mockery of Batmans character. 

WOAT Batman Adam West vs GOAT Batman Kevin Conroy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Batman Adam West vs. GOAT Phantom of the Opera Lon Chaney


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How do you live with these horrible opinions?

West Batman vs Doctor Strange, Wasp and Asuka


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

West Batman vs. Onslaught


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So you're just as bad...shame.

Onslaught vs Wolverine


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Wolverine vs Moon Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Onslaught is the combined version of Xavier and Magneto, btw, in case anyone was wondering. I'm sure everyone knew that.

Wolverine vs Thanos


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos vs Cable


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanos

Thanos vs Dr.Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos vs Rogue


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanos vs The Spot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos vs Captain Nazi aka Steve Rogers


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanos vs The Mad Hatter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos vs Thor


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Thor vs. Apocalypse


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Apocalypse vs Galactus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Galactus vs Human Torch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galactus vs. Dormammu


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Galactus v Martian Manhunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Martian Manhunter vs Doctor Fate


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Fate vs The Maker aka Reed Richards gona mad aka the scariest motherfucker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate vs. Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Targaryen

Daenerys vs Loras Tyrell


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Daenerys 

Daenerys vs Cersei Lannister


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cersei with the stomp, other bitch is the least interesting character in all of the lore

Cersei vs Mama (Dredd) - Battle of Headey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cersei Lannister vs. Dr. Daisuke Serizawa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cersei

"Revenge"

Cersei vs Olenna Tyrell


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Cersei

Cersei vs Arya


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Cersei
> 
> *"Revenge"*
> 
> Cersei vs Olenna Tyrell






















You aren't gonna let that go, are you?


Cersei vs. Flash Gordon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not for a while. You really got on my nerves with that Sherlock gif.

Cersei vs Tywin


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Tywin

Tywin vs Tyrion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apologies. It was in jest.

Tywin vs. Doc Strange, Wasp, and every Phantom.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Eddie Maiden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Batman '66


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Hank Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Darkseid


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Darkseid vs Dr. Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Doom vs. Tywin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Darkseid over puny batguy

Darkseid vs Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nope. Phantom edited to Doom vs Tywin, so we're back to Tywin.

Tywin vs Ned Stark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Robocop


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh okay.

Robocop vs Jon Snow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really. Robocop of all stupid things.

Jon Snow vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I just don't like Tywin lol.

Jon vs Theon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jon Snow vs. Cersei Lannister.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> I just don't like Tywin lol.
> 
> Jon vs Theon


Well, you should. He's the best character in television history.

Cersei vs Davos Seaworth


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cersei Lannister vs. Jaime Lannister.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jaime Lannister vs Sansa Stark


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, you should. He's the best character in television history.
> 
> Cersei vs Davos Seaworth


Why do you think he is the best character? Would like to know your opinion. 

Jaime vs Tina Belcher


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Why do you think he is the best character? Would like to know your opinion.
> 
> Jaime vs Tina Belcher


Because Game of Thrones/ASOIAF has my favourite set of characters and my favourite world building of any universe in fiction. The Lannisters are the most interesting characters.....just, because they are, and Charles Dance as Tywin gave the best performance I've ever seen an actor give in any show, movie, game, or otherwise. The performance put the character over the top. In the books, my favourite is Tyrion, but it's Tywin on the show. He perfectly encapsulated the cold, distant, hardened authority figure that Tywin needed to be. I like villians that are tough, strong, unemotional and unflinching in their beliefs.

Jaime vs Phillip J. Fry


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jaime Lannister vs. Eddard/Ned Stark.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jaime Lannister vs. Walter White


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jaime Lannister vs Walder Frey


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Walder Frey

I thought he was hilarious :shrug

Walder Frey vs Catelyn Stark


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Walder Frey vs. Khal Drogo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Walder Frey vs. Guile (Street Fighter)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Guile vs. Sub Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Guile vs. Kharis the mummy


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Guile. Cause like Brendan Frasier I hate mummys

Guille vs Jean Paul valley. 

(He took over the mantle of batman after the knightfall storyline)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't like Knightfall, so...

Guile vs. Clea (Doctor Strange)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Knightfall was the bane storyline. JP was the psychotic protégé before dick took over. I think it was DCs attempt to copy punisher speaking of 

Guile vs frank castle Jon B version


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He knows what it is.

Jon Bernthal's Frank Castle. What a fantastic character.

Punisher (Netflix) vs Iron Fist (Comics)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Fist (comics) vs. Shang-Chi, Master of Kung-Fu


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shang-Chi, Master of Kung-Fu vs Midnight (Shang's Brother in comics, and later the cosmic called Midnight Sun)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shang-Chi, Master of Kung-Fu vs. Shanna the She-Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shang-Chi, Master of Kung-Fu is your champion... I did not see that coming.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shang-Chi, Master of Kung Fu vs Shang Tsung


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shang Tsung vs. Erron Black


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shang Tsung vs Shao Kahn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shang Tsung vs. Vegeta


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Shang Tsung vs Zangief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zangief vs. :cheer Clea (Doctor Strange) :cheer


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Clea vs. Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Right on.

Clea vs. The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Guts (Berserk)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea stomps.

Clea vs. Dr. Pretorius (Bride of Frankenstein)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr. Pretorius vs Beetlejuice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't even pretend to be mad.

Dr. Pretorius vs. Dr. Jack Griffin, the Invisible Man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The invisible man vs Mr Hyde


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Mr. Hyde vs. Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Hyde vs. Dr. Anton Phibes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mr. Hyde vs Imhotep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Imhotep vs. Dr. Erasmus Craven


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Imhotep vs Candyman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Imhotep vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Imhotep vs Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Elastigirl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Lestat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Barnabas Collins


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dracula vs Geese Howard


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Pikachu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Erron Black


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Dorian Gray


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit. I was so close. fpalm

Dracula can eat this






Dracula vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Clea (Doctor Strange)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dracula, because I'm not giving you Clea if you didn't give me Batman.

Dracula vs Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula, because Asuka is not a fictional character.

Dracula vs. Gill-man/The Creature From the Black Lagoon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Dracula, because Asuka is not a fictional character.
> 
> Dracula vs. Gill-man/The Creature From the Black Lagoon


Actually, she is. Her name isn't Asuka, it's a persona.

Dracula vs The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does Alice Cooper before he legally changed his name count? How about David Bowie?

It's probably Dracula, but it seems like you want to move on.

The Wasp vs. Werewolf By Night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know, sure. The point was to move on.

The Wasp vs 

....great, now I don't even know. I'm in a no win scenario. 

Uhh, fucking Dracula, but not old Dracula. Dracula from the Castlevania Netflix series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Castlevania Dracula is better than regular Dracula for the record.

Doctor Fate vs Hal Jordan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. 


Doctor Fate vs. Dracula (Tomb of Dracula, Marvel)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Nemesis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel's Dracula vs. Marvel's Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Magneto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Marvel's Dracula vs. Marvel's Dazzler


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Apocalypse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Apocalypse vs Commander Shepard

Just so you know, when you pick Apocalypse, you're betraying Star Trek. Be aware of that.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Apocalypse vs Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Commander Shepard vs. Tywin Lannister

Edit:

Damn!

Phoenix vs. Phoenix (Phantom of the Paradise)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Typical. The only time a Mass Effect character ever wins, ninja'd.

Anyway, Tywin beats either Apocalypse or Jean Grey.

Tywin vs Superman Prime

EDIT - OH COME ON.

Jean Grey vs Barry Allen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phoenix vs. Tywin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Superman Prime


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Tywin and his BFF, Clea.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clea vs Mewtwo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea. I don't understand why Pokemon is so popular. It's weird as fuck.

Clea Strange vs Dale Gribble


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Sailor Mars


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Clea vs Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Darkseid


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Darkseid vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't be angry about that.

Batman (Adam West) vs. The Green Hornet

Edit:

Wonder Woman vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Diana *sigh* vs Rogue


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rogue vs Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman vs. Zatanna

Edit: 

Rogue vs. Zatanna


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rogue vs Midnighter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rogue vs. :cheer Nadia van Dyne/GOAT Wasp :cheer


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

:cheer

Rogue vs Cassandra Cain aka the little girl that can beat the crap out of Batman in her sleep.


btw, I know Wasp (all the lineage) was never the most interesting but how Nadia is the GOAT in your opinion? I remember reading little about her during her debut, she was only okay. Are there some great moments by her, I'm missing?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

#VengeanceforNadia

Cassandra Cain vs. Miss Victory


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Cain vs Donna Troy

btw, I know Wasp (all the lineage) was never the most interesting but how Nadia is the GOAT in your opinion? I remember reading little about her during her debut, she was only okay. Are there some great moments by her, I'm missing?

^in case you missed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Cain vs Donna Troy
> 
> btw, I know Wasp (all the lineage) was never the most interesting but how Nadia is the GOAT in your opinion? I remember reading little about her during her debut, she was only okay. Are there some great moments by her, I'm missing?
> 
> ^in case you missed.


I was always fascinated by The Wasp on a conceptual/aesthetic level, but the character of Janet was always a bit boring to me. And, if I am to be honest, I was initially indifferent to Nadia. She was inoffensive in _All-New, All-Different Avengers_, but there was nothing about her that clicked with me. However, that completely changed after I started reading _The Unstoppable Wasp_. In that series, Nadia is beyond charming. Her exuberance and lust for life are infectious. She spent her childhood as prisoner, yet she remains eternally cheerful. Nadia is quirky, awkward, and ignorant of many things, but she is absolutely brilliant. As someone who has been diagnosed with Asperger syndrome, I relate to Nadia in some ways. 

Cain vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Dr.Who


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Sherlock Holmes

Sherlock Holmes vs Wolverine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes, possibly my favorite (non-Phantom) character of all time vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Holmes vs Tim Drake


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Lt.Columbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Dr.Fate (Kent)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Father Brown


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Father Brown vs Patsy Stone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father Brown vs. Hercule Poirot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

FAther Brown vs Miss Marple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father Brown vs. Manphibian


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Father Brown vs Del boy Trotter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father Brown vs. Edmund Blackadder


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Father Brown vs Linda LaHughes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father Brown vs. Clea (Doctor Strange)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Father Brown vs Mrs Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Father Brown vs. Charlie Brown


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Charlie Brown vs Snoopy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STREAK OVER!


Impressive run for Father Brown... didn't see that one coming. 


Snoopy vs. Jane Eyre


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Snoopy vs Garfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Cardcaptor Sakura


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Kitana


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Garfield. I used to read Garfield books that had compilations of his strips, and I watched Garfield and Friends growing up. I probably wouldn't be into it as an adult, probably not, but the nostalgia is strong. 










Kitana can get fucked. Other than Tanya and maybe 1 or 2 other characters, she's the worst MK character ever. I've always thought those fans were stupid weapons, and I'm salty, because she's ridiculously high tier. Everybody who picks her against me beats my ass.

Garfield vs Takeda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Ayane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No idea who Ayane is.

Garfield vs The Dude


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Poison Ivy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley Quinn. I hate environmentalism.

Harley Quinn vs The Penguin



> Garfield vs. Harley Quinn


Why does nobody on this forum appreciate The Big Lebowski? Come on man. It's such a hit for a reason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Pussycat (Batman '66)










She was played by Lesley Gore! How groovy is that?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley Quinn vs Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. The Riddler (Frank Gorshin)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You certainly have. Give yourself a loud boo and then remember that Doctor Fate kicked Doctor Stranges ass.

Harley Quinn vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You didn't specify which Joker, so it is Leto's in my head.


Harley Quinn vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We've already established on more than one occasion that if we don't specify a specific version, it's the general character. Thus

Joker vs Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! I still picked Harley, you cheater!

Harley Quinn vs. Darkseid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What?! I still picked Harley, you cheater!
> 
> Harley Quinn vs. Darkseid





> You didn't specify which Joker, so it is Leto's in my head.


That is an admission that you would have picked Joker if I said any specific version but Leto. I know what you were doing, it was one of your games to troll me. It didn't work. Thus, I picked your actual choice. If anybody cheated, it was you by giving a false answer and then using the Leto excuse.

Darkseid vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Kalibak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Molecule Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was a test to see if you knew that Kalibak was voiced by Michael Dorn. You failed the test. 

Darkseid vs Granny Goodness, the most hilariously named character ever, and voiced by Ed Asner in Superman TAS. Yes, Ed Asner voices a sadistic "grandmother". Really, she's not a grandmother, but still.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know who Granny Goodness is, young man.

Darkseid vs. Elinor Dashwood


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That was more for the other people in this thread than you. I know you know everything about pop culture. Except Mass Effect. Yet. When are you gonna thank me for filling in your one blind spot?

Darkseid vs Sovereign

Ain't even gonna be mad. :shrug I don't know if you've gotten that far yet, though.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you. 

Nope. Not Yet.

Darkseid vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can you travel to the Phoenix System in the Argus Rho cluster yet? 

Darkseid vs Doctor Fate

One of the few times I'm content with Doctor Fate losing. I should do this match more often, so I don't cry at Doctor Fates lack of popularity.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Doctor Fate vs Nightwolf


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Surprising. I prefer Darkseid, but I'm glad Fate finally got a win. And now, that win will be gone, just like it never happened. Like magic, one might say.

Doctor Fate vs Green Lantern


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Clea Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Barry Allen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Can you travel to the Phoenix System in the Argus Rho cluster yet?


No. I am not far, but I'm digging the vibe of it. 

Doctor Fate vs. Chandu the Magician

P.S. Clea forever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, that's where you need to do the important armor quest, before Virmire. It's on a planet called Tuntau. 

Remember to save your game after every mission, so if you forgot to go there before Virmire, you only need to go back one mission.

Who's your crew at this point? Just Williams and Alenko? Got Wrex yet? :side:

Doctor Fate, who you should like more than you do, given that he's a really, really old character, vs Constantine


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Superman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Baron Mordo, who I will remind Phantom is an ENEMY of Doctor Strange, not an ally.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Eobard Thawne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOD DAMN IT! 

Reverse Flash. Shit. Maybe it's just because Doctor Fate hasn't been on one of those shows, though. I need way more than I'm getting. Oh well, Fate got a bigger run than I ever expected him to get.

Reverse Flash vs Jay Garrick


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reverse Flash vs Jason Todd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RF. I fucking hate Jason.

RF vs Catwoman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reverse Flash vs Deathstroke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RF vs Professor Pyg


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reverse Flash vs Doomsday


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RF. I hate Doomsday too. He doesn't even qualify as a character to me. He can't do anything but kill, he can't even talk (except in one cartoon variation which was featured in Death Battle. It might've been Doomsday).

Reverse Flash vs Emperor Palpatine


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Reverse Flash vs Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry. It's still new to me, so I'm having a hard time remembering names/places. I've met Wrex. He's cool.

Luthor vs. Hope Pym/The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wrex is the GOAT. 

If you like Wrex, you'll really need to do that quest before Virmire then. 

Lex vs Shazam. I hate that I have to call him Shazam instead of Captain Marvel...


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Shazam vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same.

Shazam vs. Captain Marvel/Carol Danvers


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Captain Marvel vs Loch Ness Monster


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Captain Marvel vs Darth Vader


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Darth Vader vs Zeus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darth Vader vs Geleral Zod


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zod vs. Basil Fawlty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zod vs Palpatine






Legitimately my favourite comedic scene ever, and it's not intended to be funny. Ask me why if you care.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Zod vs Green Arrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zod vs Brainiac


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Zod vs a care bear


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Zod vs Bizarro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zod vs. Mr. Magoo


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Zod vs. Darkseid


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Gorilla Grodd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Metaluna Mutant


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Doctor Strange


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Strange vs Groot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Clea

Heartbreaking.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs Star-Lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Johnny Hooker (The Sting)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Voldemort


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Voldermort vs Davros


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Voldemort vs Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edit:

Wasp vs. Henry Gondorff (The Sting)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp vs Sauron


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wasp vs Queen Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp vs. Clea, the good Clea


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Wasp vs. Spider Man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Wasp vs Basil Brush


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wasp vs Gollum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am pleasantly surprised.

Wasp vs. Moon Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp vs Iron Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Iron Man vs Han Solo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Han Solo because I want to do a match and he'll probably lose vs The Incredibles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Incredibles vs. The Question


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Incredibles vs The Fantastic Four

Put The Question on next. The answer IS the Question, I just wanted to do Incredibles vs F4.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Incredibles vs. The Question


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Incredibles vs X-men


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh. 

The X-Men vs The Question


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Question. Jeffrey Combs forever.

The Question vs. Crawford Tillinghast


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YAS. GOAT JLU character.






The Question vs Rorschach


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Question vs Doctor Manhattan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Question vs. The Spider


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Question vs Marty McFly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dang. I do love Back To The Future dearly. I think I'll stick with The Question. 

The Question vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Question vs. Mysterio, the GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Question vs The GOAT Spider-Man character, the JK Simmons version of J Jonah Jameson. Literally the most accurately casted character ever. Not just in superhero films. If we exclude animation.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

J Jonah Jameson vs The Kingpin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jonah (JK Simmons) vs Green Goblin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J. Jonah Jameson vs. Inza Cramer


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

J. Jonah Jameson vs Venom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jonah (JK Simmons) vs Spider-Man (Holland)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's hard. Holland is the first cinematic Peter I really cared about. 

Still..

Jonah (JK Simmons) vs. The Ancient One (Tilda Swinton)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jonah (JK Simmons) vs Deadpool(Ryan Reynolds)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Whew. Glad you made the right choice. And I love the Holland Parker.

Jonah (JK Simmons) vs Aquaman (Jason Momoa)

EDIT - Damn. I actually have to go against Jonah. Deadpool is a bridge too far.

Deadpool vs Wolverine


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Killer Croc


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Cable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool vs. Baby Doll


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Robert Baratheon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Robert Baratheon vs Eddard Stark


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Eddard Stark vs Stannis Baratheon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stannis Baratheon vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The one true king of Westeros, Stannis Baratheon. Son of fire. Warrior of light.

Stannis Baratheon vs Olenna Tyrell


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Stannis Baratheon vs Brienne of Tarth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne of Tarth vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brienne vs Tyrion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. Uncle Deadly


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Brienne vs Tywin Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOATywin vs Jesse Pinkman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. The Phantom of the Paradise

Edit: 

DAMMIT!!!!!

Tywin vs. PotP


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin Lannister vs Walter White


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin. Walter White is overrated as fuck. Yes, I said it. 

Tywin vs Lord Commander Jeor Mormont, the Old Bear.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Jon Snow


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tywin vs. Ragnar Lothbrok (Vikings)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Cersei


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Rick Grimes


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tywin vs. The Hound (Sandor Clegane)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. Goku, Thanos, and Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even if it had been someone good to go along with Thanos and Doctor Fate, it would still be Tywin, because Tywin is Tywin, but why the fuck would you think I'd pick GOKU?

Tywin vs Hawkgirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Goku was for the others.

Batman (Adam West) vs. Zatanna


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Zatanna vs Batman(Kevin Conroy)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conroy Batman vs MCU Captain Murica, Fuck Yeah!


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman(Kevin Conroy) vs The Joker(Mark Hamill)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker (Mark Hamill) vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Nadia van Dyne/GOAT Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs :goku

I'm digging my own grave here, because I really doubt Joker, even the Hamill Joker wins this one, because people love that stupid show for who knows what reason. I don't know why I'm doing it. I guess I just hope I'm surprised.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Mary Katherine "Merricat" Blackwood


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Joker (Hamill)

Joker (Hamill) vs Skeletor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Doctor Strange and Clea


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker (Hamill) vs Niko Bellic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) vs Troy Barnes


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Joker (Hamill) vs Batman (Keaton)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker (Hamill) vs Darkseid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) vs Juggernaut (comics)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker (Hamill) vs Joker (Heath Ledger)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) vs Taco (The League)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Joker (Hamill) vs Veronica Mars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) vs Carnage


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker (Hamill) vs Obi-Wan Kenobi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker (Hamill) vs Deadpool


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Ra's al Ghul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ra's al Ghul vs. Armand Tesla


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ra's al Ghul vs Trickster(Mark Hamill)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ra's Al Ghul. My favourite Batman villain outside Joker.



> Batman: You still have me at a loss, Ra's Al Ghul. Just how did you learn who I am?
> 
> Ra's Al Ghul: I control a vast global organization, detective. Obviously Batmans activities require certain costly implements. It was a simple matter for my people to learn which wealthy Americans were amassing what Batman might require. The one who matched my daughters description of you was Bruce Wayne.
> 
> Batman: Next time I'll have to glue my mask on.







Suck on that, Riddler. Smartest man my ass.

Ra's Al Ghul vs Deathstroke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ra's al Ghul vs. Harley Quinn, the GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ra's Al Ghul vs Two-Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two-Face vs. Kraven the Hunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Two-Face vs Green Goblin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Green Goblin vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Octopus vs. MYSTERIO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mysterio vs The Lizard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio vs. March Harriet


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mysterio vs Harry Potter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harry Potter (just not familiar enough with Mysterio) vs Kratos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry Potter vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Kratos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kratos vs Commander Shepard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kratos vs. Nadia van Dyne/Wasp





Spoiler: Kratos is charmed by her quirky ways and they become besties.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The real spoiler is that Kratos wins because he's one of my all time favourite characters, to the point where I often use his name as a screen name. Although I haven't here.

Kratos vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. Wesley Dodds/The Sandman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sandman vs Edward Scissorhands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands vs Ichabod Crane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Difficult choice.


Edward Scissorhands vs. Emily/The Corpse Bride


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Corpse Bride vs Oogie Boogie.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oogie Boogie vs. Sally (Nightmare Before Christmas)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Oogie Boogie vs Willy Wonka


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Willy Wonka vs George Costanza


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Willie Loomis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Willy Wonka vs. Lex Luthor


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Willy Wonka vs. Alex DeLarge


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs Rochefort(Musketeers)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs an angry Oompa Loompa who joined a union.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Saturn Girl


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs Sylar


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sylar vs Peter Petrelli


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's how Wonka went out?!

Sylar...

Sylar vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp vs Doctor Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doom vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Joker vs. Magician from Mars


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Magneto


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I miss Nadia...



Joker vs. The Mad Hatter (DC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, well, I miss Asuka's push. We don't always get what we want.

Joker vs Charlie Kelly


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs James Doakes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Janet van Dyne, who must avenge the defeat of her stepdaughter.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't feel bad, she wouldn't have won even if I didn't answer.

Joker vs Larry David (Curb)

Yes, Larry David is real, but it's a fictionalized version.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know. :sadbecky


Joker vs. Rocky Sullivan


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Spider-man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Metron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Hope Pym, who must avenge the defeats of her mother and comic equivalent.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Megatron


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Megatron vs Galactus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That happened?!


Galactus vs. Wasp (Marvel Zombies)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, a Transformer takes out Joker. Is that what's good in the streets?

I'll wait for Phantom to edit to make my decision.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really, a Transformer takes out Joker. Is that what's good in the streets?
> 
> I'll wait for Phantom to edit to make my decision.


It has been done.* #VoteZombieWasp*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you for choosing Galactus. 

Galactus vs Silver Surfer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Galactus vs Anti-Monitor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Did you not read the hashtag?!

Galactus vs. Living Tribunal


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Living Tribunal vs ........ok who can beat him?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

........ok who can beat him? vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> The Living Tribunal vs ........ok who can beat him?


TOAA. Also, it's not who's more powerful, it's who's a better character, so anybody you want.

LT vs Galactus



Marvel.com on Galactus said:


> OTHER ALIASES
> 
> Maker, Devourer of Worlds, *Eater-of-Worlds*, Ravager of Worlds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I always think of Galactus when "Eater of Worlds" is said.


Galactus vs. Eternity


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Galactus vs Darkseid


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkseid vs Imperiex


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES! I was waiting for that edit, hoping it would come.

Darkseid vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. The dread Dormammu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darksied vs The Doctor


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Gorilla Grodd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Doctor vs. Clea (Doctor Strange)

Edit:

Damn.

Darkseid vs. Adam Warlock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Hellboy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hellboy vs Shuma Gorath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hellboy vs Wolverine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hellboy vs Batman


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Wolverine vs. Freddy Krueger.

Edit:

Batman vs. Thor.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Batman vs Daredevil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. Clea.... 





You're not going to vote for her.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman vs Spider-Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Superman

Dawn of that movie was Just-Ass....


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batman vs. Iron-Man.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Shit this thread moves fast.

Batman vs Samus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It does move fast.

Well, let's do Batman vs Superman again, so we can get to Superman vs Goku. I want to post the Death Battles to make Dragon Ball fans salty.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman. By far.











    

Superman vs The Incredible Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman vs. Nadia van Dyne, Janet van Dyne, Hope Pym, and Zombie Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman vs The Punisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Superman vs. Team Wasp and Tywin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Superman vs Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?!

Superman vs. Lex Luthor


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Superman vs Mr Majestic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not giving you what you want. Yes, I love Tywin more than Superman (or anyone else), but I'm still a big Superman fan, and I'm completely indifferent to the Wasp characters, and you tried to appeal to my emotions to get your result, so I said no, I'm not gonna do that.

Superman vs Varys


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair enough.

Superman vs. Just Tywin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just Tywin vs Jaime Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tywin vs. GOAT Brienne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Joffrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there anyone you would vote for over Tywin or is he your absolute favorite?

Tywin vs. Joker (Hamill)


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

joker vs blackbolt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No. Tv show Tywin is my absolute favourite, which is the version I'm sticking to. Book version, IDK. I might pick Tyrion, but then his book arc in ADWD is atrocious.

God dammit.

Joker vs *WASP*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp vs. Thanos


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Just for fun

Wasp








vs
Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What are y'all doing to me?!

Wasp









vs. Erron Black


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCK YEAH, I got my boy a win!










Erron Black vs Cassie Cage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black vs Kung Jin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What are y'all doing to me?!
> 
> Wasp
> 
> ...


Really?


































Erron Black vs Filla (Skullgirls)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. The Man with No Name


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black. I like The Good, The Bad and The Ugly (I still have to see the first two. They're not as good supposedly, but still good. I own them and yet I haven't watched them. Go figure.), but yeah. The copy wins this round.

Erron Black vs Quan Chi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs Django (Franco Nero)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black vs Jason Voorhees (Slasher variation, Mortal Kombat X)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Smart boy. Any other Jason would've gotten the win.


Erron Black vs. D'Vorah, my favorite from that game.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Erron Black vs Django (Franco Nero)


Didnt know she giggled in that episode

D'Vorah vs Filla from Skullgirls


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And yet, that's the ONLY Jason I would've been ok beating him. Slasher Jason is my most used character right now.

Run over

Erron Black vs Doctor Fate

God dammit. D'VORAH over Erron Black? D'Vorah? D'Vorah sucks.

D'Vorah vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

D'Vorah is awesome!

D'Vorah vs. Q-Bee (Darkstalkers)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

D'Vorah vs Baxter Stockman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

D'Vorah's terrible. Shitty moves, shitty playstyle, shitty look, shitty fatalities, shitty brutalities, etc.

Shit, I shouldn't have picked Carnage. 

D'Vorah vs Clea and Supergirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I really wanted to continue the insect theme...

Clea and Supergirl vs. Andre Delambre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea and Supergirl vs Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Clea vs Spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Supergirl vs. Sherlock Holmes and Dr. Watson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, that question was intended for Phantom.

Clea and Supergirl (not really) vs Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

*sigh*

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Holmes and Watson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, good. Now I don't need to ask my follow up question.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Worlds Finest (Batman and Superman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What was it going to be?

Both are great, but...

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Captain America and Bucky


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Constantine and Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Stars and S.T.R.I.P.E.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Swamp Thing and Dream (Vertigo)

Edited and swapped Sandman for Dream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! Why!? 


Ugh... *sigh*



Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy

Edit:

I knew you meant Dream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What was it going to be?
> 
> Both are great, but...
> 
> Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Captain America and Bucky


I was just gonna ask why you picked Clea and Supergirl, because I was expecting you to. I didn't know if it was because you actually preferred Clea over Strange, or if they were even and you picked between Fate and Supergirl, which, because you hate Doctor Fate, for some reason (probably because deep down you know he's better than Strange), I could've seen happening, or if it was because you were denying me what I wanted, like I did to you in the Tywin/Wasp question.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Iron Man and Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like Doctor Fate. In fact, he's the reason I went with that team. It was Fate over Supergirl.

Strange over clea, but not by that much. They're nearly equals. I see them as a duo. 

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Swamp Thing and Man-Thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you always vote people over Fate who have no business beating him. You'll forgive me if I didn't get that impression.

So in other words, Strange and Fate vs Clea and Wasp is off the table. Good to know. (Y)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Flash and Reverse Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He's not my favorite, but I dig him.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Clea and Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, you need to dig him more.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Charles Xavier and Magneto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. Morrigan and...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

vs


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was gonna say it would've made sense if Wonder Woman was teaming with Thor, but they did one of those issues to. Interesting. I wonder how many they made.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Darkseid and Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs. The Challengers of the Unknown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not even gonna pretend I who who those are, or that I care, because if I don't know them, they're not worth knowing.

Doctor Strange and Doctor Fate vs Thor


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Thor vs Starlord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. Ford Prefect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thor vs Jörmungandr, The World Serpent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. Loki


That may be the most obvious match I've posted here.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad you enjoyed the song.

In general, I'll take Thor, but I'll say Loki because of the MCU.

Loki (MCU) vs BOY (God of War - no spoilers, but.....kinda spoilers by the match up. It's been out for months, it's your own fault if you didn't know.)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Loki vs Freddy Krueger


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loki vs Ganon


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loki vs Baron Zemo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loki vs. Kuchisake-onna


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loki vs Red Skull


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loki vs. :cheer Clea :cheer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loki vs Nyarlathotep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Nyarlathotep vs. Yog-Sothoth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know either one, but I'll pick Yog-Sothoth because I just watched Justice League's The Terror Beyond, and there's a character from a race they actually refer to as "The Old Ones".

Yog-Sothoth vs Trevor Phillips


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Trevor Phillips

Trevor Phillips vs Khan Noonien Singh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trevor Phillips vs Randal Graves


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Trevor Phillips vs Tommy Vercetti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Trevor Phillips vs Maccer, the greatest GTA character of all time


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Trevor Phillips vs Lamar Davis


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh come on. 'Kin 'ell.....

Lamar. Best character in GTA V by far.






Lamar Davis vs Cheetah (DC)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lamar Davis vs Big Smoke


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lamar Davis shoots Big Smoke as he's ordering 2 number 9's, a number 9 large, a number 6 with extra dip, a number 7, 2 number 45's, 1 with cheese, and a large soda. 

Lamar Davis vs Ryder


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lamar Davis vs Roman Bellic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lamar Davis vs Frank Tenpenny. 

This one is tough for me, because on one hand, Lamar. On the other hand, Samuel L Jackson...


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Frank Tenpenny vs Catalina


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tenpenny by far. No matter how corrupt and evil Tenpenny was, and how much he fucked you over, you liked Tenpenny. You may have wanted to kill him, but you were entertained as you wanted to slit his throat. Catalina was just annoying as fuck.

Tenpenny vs Black Adam


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tenpenny vs The Punisher


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Punisher. Maybe I'd even go with Tenpenny if San Andreas was fresher in my head, but IDK. Probably not. Punisher's my dude. At least when he's done right, like he is on Netflix. Those Punisher movies are terrible. I know War Zone is somewhat faithful to the spirit of the comics, but geez.

Punisher vs Pai Mei (Kill Bill)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Punisher vs Purple Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Purple Man vs. Grimace


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Purple Man vs Inigo Montoya


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Purple Man vs Slenderman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Purple Man vs Bushmaster


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Purple man vs Freakazoid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Purple Man vs Red Hood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Hood vs Deadpool


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Dick Grayson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Winter Soldier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Wilson Fisk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Deadpool vs the T1000


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Alan Scott


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs Wally West


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Iris West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iris West vs. Raven (DC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Iris West over Deadpool? Ok, you've gone too fucking far.

Iris West vs the Phantom of the opera...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadpool can suck an egg.

The Phantom of the Opera vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Fate vs The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool is awesome. Away with you! SO FATE DEMANDS!

Doctor Fate vs Taskmaster


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Hawkman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Doomsday


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Brainiac


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brainiac vs Ultron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brainiac vs. Klaatu and Gort


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brainiac vs Aquaman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brainiac vs. Deathstroke


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Brainiac vs Metallo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brainiac vs Parasite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brainiac vs. The dread Dormammu


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Brainiac vs Lois Lane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love how that took so long because everyone is Googling Parasite. Clearly nobody watched Superman The Animated Series.

Brainiac vs Livewire







(Y)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lois Lane (R.i.P. Margot) vs. Danielle Breton/Dominique Blanchion

Edit:

I did not Google it. I got distracted by my game. My Wasp is a murder machine.

This one can go either way, but for the sake of variety...

Livewire vs. Roxy Rocket


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brainiac vs Annihilus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> This one can go either way, but for the sake of variety...
> 
> Livewire vs. Roxy Rocket


Correct choice.

Livewire vs Weather Wizard


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Livewire vs Wally West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Livewire vs. Nightmare (Doctor Strange)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Livewire 

EDIT - I don't know shit about Nightmare, so it stands.

Livewire vs Nightmare from Soul Calibur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Ventriloquist vs. Corky Withers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See, this is why I shouldn't change matches based on prior results. ~____~

God, this is gonna take forever.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry, old chum. I'm a sucker for a creepy ventriloquist.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care that Livewire lost, I'm annoyed at you not editing because I changed the match based on you picking Nightmare. I decided to pick a different Nightmare to play off the previous match.

I'm making an executive decision, we're starting over

Livewire vs Nightmare from Soul Calibur


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I posted before you changed it! I'm not keeping up with every single change you make! You make too damn many! Livewire was still the victor, so why did you have to change the match?!

Livewire vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs The Ventriloquist

Now you can pick The Ventriloquist and we can move on.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs The Scarecrow (DC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh... I love Scarecrow...


Doctor Fate vs. Scarlet Witch... possibly the most disappointing character in the MCU.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs James Bond


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Quicksilver

I don't have any attachment to Scarlet Witch from the comics, so I don't really know or care. I know she's super powerful in the comics. The costume is absurdly dumb, I'm glad they changed it. To me the most disappointing character is The Mandarin, because Ben Kingsley was KILLING IT, and then they turned the character into a joke, and it ruined Iron Man 3. It's one of the MCU's very few blunders and something they should've realized wasn't smart.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm ambivalent about what they did to Mandarin. Part of me was annoyed, part of me was delighted. 

Doctor Fate vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't care about The Mandarin the character. I'm not mad because they fucked him up like they fucked up Jared Leto as the Joker or Jesse Eisenberg as Lex Luthor. They changed the character quite a bit from the comics and that's fine, in fact it's probably for the better. I don't care that he's an affront to the source material. What I care about is that The Mandarin was an awesome character in that film, specifically in that film, UNTIL they revealed he was just a bumbling, incompetent actor. I fucking hated it so much. 

Doctor Fate vs Frodo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Wotan


----------



## D-FRY (Jan 31, 2017)

Doctor Fate vs Tony Soprano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Emperor Palpatine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Doctor Strange, Clea, and Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Beelzebot, the Robot Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Almost gave it to Beezlebot...

Doctor Fate vs. Robby the Robot, the GOAT robot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Out of sincerity or spite? I wouldn't blame you, the Robot Devil is hilarious.

Doctor Fate vs Michael Scott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sincerity.

Doctor Fate vs. Every version of The Doctor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Buzz Lightyear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Elastigirl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....And I've just killed the thread with that one. Let's try something else.

Doctor Fate vs Sephiroth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who was it before?

Doctor Fate vs. Hsien-GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ronald McDonald. I don't know why, honestly. This is random.....

Doctor Fate vs Mufasa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Franken Berry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Count Chocula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Frute Brute/Fruit Brute


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Rocket Raccoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good thing you didn't go with Boo Berry. Doctor Fate may not have survived...

Doctor Fate vs. The Question


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even know who the fuck Boo Berry is. Obviously some kind of cereal. Either way, Doctor Fate probably isn't going to last much longer as it is, much as I wish he would.

Doctor Fate vs Solomon Grundy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Solomon Grundy vs Barbara Gordon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're psychic!

Barbara Gordon vs. Egghead (Vincent Price)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

See? I told you he wouldn't last much longer. And to a fucking SHIT character like Grundy too, no less. fpalm

Barbara Gordon vs Doctor Fate


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Cassandra Cain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barbara Gordon vs Green Lantern


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Huntress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Aquagirl/Tula


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aquagirl vs Doctor Fate


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Wily


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good. Now I can take my leave for a bit.

Doctor Fate vs Stewie Griffin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Clea











I ain't givin' up!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Doctor Mordrid


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Mordrid vs Starfire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Surprised... but I'm cool with that.

Doctor Mordrid vs. Doctor Strange (1978 TV version)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Mordrid vs Barbara Gordon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only because this will never happen again...


Doctor Mordrid, Master of the Unknown vs. Barbara Gordon












I'll let someone else do the deed...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barbara Gordon vs Black Panther


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Torchy Blane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Stephanie Brown












Preferably in Jell-o


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RACIST!

I'm kidding.....or am I?








I'm kidding.

Barbara Gordon vs Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I never read his comics. I've only encountered Black Panther as a supporting character or in the MCU.

Barbara Gordon vs. Domino Lady


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Starfire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Shang-Chi, Master of Kung Fu

I did read Master of Kung Fu!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Mockingbird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Supergirl..











...and her BFF, Clea.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Supergirl vs Spawn*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Black Cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. She-Hulk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Catwoman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Barbara Gordan vs Master Splinter*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs She-Ra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Dana Scully


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Buffy Summers


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Buffy Summers vs Spawn*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buffy vs. Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*DAMNIT HOW IS BARBARA GORDAN STILL ALIVE*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Leon Knuckles said:


> *DAMNIT HOW IS BARBARA GORDAN STILL ALIVE*


Girl got shot and wheelchair bound and she still was a superhero. Anyway, Buffy beat her


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Girl got shot and wheelchair bound and she still was a superhero. Anyway, Buffy beat her


I was fine with her run TBH....


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*BARBARA GORDAN VS DR WAGNER JR*


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Buffy vs. Van Helsing (Peter Cushing)


Buffy vs Illyria


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buffy vs. Elsa Bloodstone


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Buffy vs Tom Bombadil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buffy vs. Clea










I will never give up!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buffy vs Sara Pezzini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sara Pezzini vs. Vampirella


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sara Pezzini vs Spawn

And why hasn't that been made into a comic yet?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That would be badass.

Sara Pezzini vs. Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sara vs Paddington Bear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Paddington Bear vs. Gigan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Paddington Bear vs Luigi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Luigi

Luigi vs Ted


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Luigi vs Ezio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luigi vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Constantine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Constantine vs Ada Wong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YES.

Clea vs. Inza Cramer

Edit:

DAMMIT!

Ada Wong vs. Jill Valentine

I just wanted to do that match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

Ada Wong vs Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ada Wong vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ada Wong vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ada Wong vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Get the.....

Regina, whoever the fuck that is.

Regina vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I tried to vote against Strange... I really did.

Doctor Strange vs. Tomoko Kuroki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, stop.

Doctor Strange vs The Comedian (Watchmen)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Ada Wong, the Hikaru Shida of video game characters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Urdnot Wrex, the greatest video game character ever created.

I hate you already.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am digging him.

Doctor Strange vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Doctor Strange vs Spock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Captain Harlock


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange and Inza vs Doctor Fate and Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dr Strange & Inza vs Ian Beale


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Inza

Doctor Strange vs. Hsien-Ko and Tywin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Manhattan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The 13th Doctor...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....

Doctor Strange vs Tywin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Fuck Manhattan. He ruined the DC Universe

Dr Strange vs Hebert West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAKE THAT ONE, TYRION.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, I'm pretty sure Warner Brothers ruined the DC Universe.

Doctor Strange vs Psylocke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Chandu the Magician

TBF, Manhattan's original story is one of the best things DC has ever released.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I'm pretty sure Warner Brothers ruined the DC Universe.
> 
> Doctor Strange vs Psylocke


I meant storyline wise. In reality it was Dan Didio who ruined the DC universe. WB only did it in the movieverse.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Strange (MCU)

BETRAY YOUR LOVER, BWAHAHAHAHA



> *I meant storyline wise*. In reality it was Dan Didio who ruined the DC universe. WB only did it in the movieverse.


Do you seriously think I needed that explained to me?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Doctor Strange vs Doctor Strange (MCU)
> 
> BETRAY YOUR LOVER, BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...


Didn't know how much you knew. Not like anyone goes to the Comics thread and talk about it.

Doctor Strange (MCU) vs Skeletor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> Didn't know how much you knew. Not like anyone goes to the Comics thread and talk about it.
> 
> Doctor Strange (MCU) vs Skeletor


I only know he was integrated into the DC Universe, but regardless. I could piece together that he was there via context even if I didn't know. As if I don't know that Manhattan is a fictional character, you know?...

Doctor Strange (MCU) vs Captain America (MCU)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange (MCU) vs. The Wasp (MCU)

I get the impression that you are not a big Doc Strange fan, virus21.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Doctor of Strangeness

Doctor Strange (MCU) vs Joker (The Dark Knight)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange (MCU) vs. Joker (1989)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Doctor Strange (MCU) vs. The Wasp (MCU)
> 
> I get the impression that you are not a big Doc Strange fan, virus21.


Never was all that interested in him

Joker 98 vs Hamill Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs Luke Skywalker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. GOAT Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Actual GOAT Joker, Hamill vs GOAT Lex Luthor, Clancy Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. Super-Girl (Superman #123)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs DCAU Mr. Freeze


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Joker (Hamill) vs. Super-Girl (Superman #123)


Well thats obscure 

Hamill Joker vs Nolanverse Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs The Penguin (Arkham games)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker (Hamill) vs. King Tut (Victor Buono)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hamill Joker vs Benoist Supergirl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs Conroy Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hamill Joker vs. Doctor Fate... played by Charles Dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL

Hamill Joker. Joker is better than Fate and Hamill was the perfect Joker. I'm having a hard time imagining Charles Dance as Doctor Fate. I guess he could do it.

The DCAU already had an amazing Doctor Fate. Oded Fehr who was in the 1999 version of The Mummy






Once again, the voice casting at this point in the DCAU was pitch perfect.

Hamill Joker vs Captain Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Once again, the voice casting at this point in the DCAU was pitch perfect.


Damn skippy.



Hamill Joker vs. Chibi Maruko-chan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hamill Joker vs Brett Spiner Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brent Spiner was the Joker? LOL. I gotta look this up.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Damn skippy.


Batman TAS-Superman TAS-Justice League-Justice League Unlimited is my all time superhero run. More so than the MCU, anything else. It's pretty much perfect. 

Could've used more Fate, and not nerfed him. Still.

Hamill Joker vs Commissioner Gordon (Gary Oldman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That Joker is underrated.


Hamill Joker vs. Vincent Parry


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Brent Spiner was the Joker? LOL. I gotta look this up.






He was in Young Justice

Hamill Joker vs Brave and the Bold Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hamill Joker vs. Larry Storch Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eh. It was kinda bad, but at least it wasn't Jared Leto. I didn't feel offended.

I haven't seen Young Justice. I have it in my queue. It's got Doctor Fate.....

Hamill Joker vs Tim Daly Superman AKA GOAT Superman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daly Superman vs Newburn Superman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Daly Superman. Newburn is basically perfect as well, but Daly is just that little bit better. 

Tim Daly Superman vs Flash (DCAU)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tim Daly Superman vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead as The Wasp


LET ME CAST YOUR MOVIES, MARVEL.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tim Daly Superman vs Kevin Conroy Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kevin Conroy Batman vs. Nikki Swango


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kevin Conroy Batman vs Doc Brown


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conroy Batman vs Rino Romano Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conroy Batman vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead as Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conroy Batman vs Asuka in the Iron Man suit, complete with full English language translation functionality


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel like this thread has been derailed


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~___~

Conroy Batman vs Grant Gustin Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Asuka and Bat-MEW are both fictional.











Conroy Batman vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conroy Batman Vs Brave and the Bold Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Iron Asuka and Bat-MEW are both fictional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I swear to God Almighty, I had no fucking idea this existed when I wrote that. That makes it 10000000000000000x better.

Conroy Batman vs Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conroy Batman vs. Doc Savage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Conroy Batman vs Terry McGinnis


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conroy Batman vs. Asuka Kazama


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Asuka Kazama vs Milady de Winter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't think any of us saw that coming.

Asuka Kazama vs. Mina Harker


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka Kazama vs Asuka Langley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka Langley Soryu vs. Rei Ayanami


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asuka Langley Soryu vs Akeno Himejima


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka Langley Soryu vs. Cutie Honey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> vs. ?


Been fixed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Asuka Langley Soryu vs. Cutie Honey


Disappointing 
Asuka Langley Soryu vs Lucy Heartfilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Asuka Langley Soryu vs. Sally Yumeno


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Asuka Langley Soryu vs Yoko Littner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yoko Littner vs. Haruko Haruhara


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yoko Littner vs Ryuko Matoi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Now I'm disappointed!











Ryuko Matoi vs. Ami Mizuno


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Now I'm disappointed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Akeno will not be denied. Anyway

Ryuko Matoi vs Minako Aino


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Venus was never my favorite of the group.

Ryuko Matoi vs. Akane Tsunemori


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Venus was never my favorite of the group.
> 
> Ryuko Matoi vs. Akane Tsunemori


I feel differently

Ryuko Matoi vs CC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ryuko Matoi vs Momiji Binboda


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryuko Matoi vs Kurisu Makise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ryuko Matoi vs. GOAT Fujiko Mine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ryuko Mato vs Revy (Black Lagoon)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! Fujiko is a timeless icon, dammit!

Revy vs. Black Jack (Osamu Tezuka)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never watched Lupin

Revy vs Faye Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lupin is what got me into anime. I recommend starting with Castle of Cagliostro, if you have any interest.

Faye Valentine vs. Sumire Muroto


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Faye Valentine vs Akiza Izinski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Faye Valentine vs. Tomoko Kuroki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Faye Valentine vs Rukia Kuchiki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop is a superior franchise, but...

Rukia Kuchiki vs. Misa Amane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rukia Kuchiki vs Melfina {Outlaw Star}


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Melfina vs. Milia Fallyna Jenius


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IDK, I'll just pick the first one because I have no clue.

Now hopefully something that's actually normal can win.

Melfina {Outlaw Star} vs Venom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Venom vs Carnage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carnage vs Lucy (Elfen Lied)

I'll never do anime again but this is the next Death Battle, so there it is.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucy (Elfen Lied) vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course you would. fpalm

Back to normal.

Clea vs Nightwing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Clea vs Goku*


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Goku vs Edward Elric


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky just... :sadbecky

Edward Elric vs. The Wasp/Janet van Dyne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should've been faster on the draw. Dragon Ball characters will never, ever, ever lose a popularity contest. That stupid, ridiculous, asinine show is popular as hell. For some reason.

I like to just post this: . and then send, and then edit the post afterwards, so that there's less chance of being Ninja'd.

Janet Van Dyne vs Odin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Janet van Dyne vs. Bozo the Iron Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Janet Van Dyne vs *sigh* Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hmmm...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Harley Quinn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You can't do that! Wait for the next person!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Strange vs Sarah Kerrigan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Black Cat (Harvey Comics)


----------



## Wilcrates675 (Sep 17, 2017)

Dr Strange vs Jarod (from The Pretender series)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> You can't do that! Wait for the next person!


I absolutely can. There aren't any rules for this thread other than the winning character stays on. If someone refuses to answer, they forfeit their turn.

Doctor Strange vs Green Arrow


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Jotaro Kujo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Captain Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! You realized that, too!

Doctor Strange vs. Mysterio


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Dio Brando


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Octopus, who could've had the name Doctor Strange, which is pretty good, but it's taken.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I get references!

Doctor Strange vs. The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Jonathan Joestar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Sally McKenna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I get references!
> 
> Doctor Strange vs. The Phantom of the Opera


Did you jump out of your seat when you watched Spider-Man in the theater in 2002 and saw that?

Doctor Strange vs Starfire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starfire vs Donna Troy


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Starfire vs Revolver Ocelot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I really did. My friends thought I was nuts. Same thing happened with the Ant-Man Wasp tease.

Starfire vs. Sideshow Bob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit, I knew Starfire would win. I shouldn't have done that.

Sideshow Robert Underdunk Terwilliger Jr vs Batman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> God dammit, I knew Starfire would win. I shouldn't have done that.
> 
> Donna Troy vs Batman


She's hotter

Great, Batman vs Moon Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

virus21 said:


> She's hotter
> 
> Great, Batman vs Moon Knight


You get turned on by cartoons? Really? 

Batman vs Bane


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Bane vs Zangief


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zangief vs. Samantha Stevens


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You get turned on by cartoons? Really?
> 
> Batman vs Bane


Hey erotic art exists for a reason. Granted comics were not made for the purpose, but still

Zangief vs Juggernaut


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Zangief vs Nina Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zangief vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Akuma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Blonde Phantom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Painwheel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Super Rabbit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Ms Fortune


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Hsieno-ko vs Sarah Bryant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Fighting Yank


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Morrigan Aensland


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Moon Girl (EC Comics)


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs Ivy Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hsien-Ko vs. Master Kau


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hsien-Ko vs Jin Kazama


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Jin Kazama vs Anna Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Anna Williams vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Claire Renfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Francis the Talking Mule


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs Sophitia Alexandra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Dan the Dyna-Mite


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia Alexandra vs Shao Khan


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs Revy (Black Lagoon)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Andy Hardy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Jill

Jill Valentine vs Lara Croft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill vs. Santa Claus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who will be victorious in this fight of the century?!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Santa vs the Grinch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was more difficult than it should've been...

Santa vs. Jingle Belle


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Santa vs Vanilla Ice (JoJo)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santa Claus vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Santa. I'm getting bored of hearing about Clea. I wouldn't be opposed to Doctor Strange just killing her in the next movie at this rate.

Santa vs Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll stop talking about Clea if you stop talking about Game of Thrones/Mass Effect.

Santa vs. Dick Tracy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't mentioned Game of Thrones or Mass Effect in a while...

Santa vs Mogo, the sentient Green Lantern planet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That alone means you need to stop! You think less than a day is "a while"! 

If left unchecked, you would have Game of Thrones dominate every thread.

You complain about characters that came out before 1990, you complain about anime, you complain about horror, you complain about anything foreign, you complain about anything that's not from a modern-ish superhero/comedy movie/show... you're kinda limiting my options!




Santa vs. The Dude


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It was over a full day, and there are thousands of modern options. DC and Marvel alone have over 18,000 characters. 

The Dude vs Agent 47


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Full day? That's something. Especially after at least a week of constantly trying to get me to play your game. 

At least you only hear about Clea from me. I have to hear about Thanos, GOT, Batman, and a lot this stuff that comes up here ALL THE TIME. I had to write about Thanos for work at least 5 times.

You don't read comics. I have to stick to things I know you've heard up. 

You're tired of one guy typing about one character online? I had to hear about The Hateful Eight from colleagues for about half a year, which is why I am never voting for it in that thread.

Agent 47 vs. James Bond


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

James Bond vs. T-1000


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James Bond vs. Gary "Eggsy" Unwin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eggsy vs Clark Griswold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry.

Clark Griswold vs. Peter Venkman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clark Griswold vs Frank (Sausage Party)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clark Griswold vs. Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Deadpool vs Cyclops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyclops vs. Elizabeth Bennet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cyclops vs Bishop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From Aliens or Lucas B.?





Edit:

Bishop vs. Urdnot Wrex


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Urdnot Wrex vs Garrus Vakarian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Urdnot Wrex. Garrus is #3, behind Wrex and Mordin, but Mordin from ME 2, not ME 3 when they changed his voice actor.

Urdnot Wrex vs Samara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Urdnot Wrex vs. Sadako Yamamura


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not Samara from that series. She shows up in ME 2. You'll like her, even though she's a bit plain compared to some of the other characters. Very straight forward, purpose bound.

Urdnot Wrex vs Captain David Anderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Urdnot Wrex vs. Foxy Brown


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Foxy Brown vs Dr. Pretorius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Septimus Pretorius vs. She-Hulk


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dr. Pretorius vs Carrie White


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carrie White vs Pennywise


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Carrie White vs Larry Talbot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Trigon said:


> Foxy Brown


:cuss:

Carrie White vs Loki


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Loki vs Killmonger


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sorry, I don't play your vidijo games... 

Loki vs Pamela Voorhees


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, maybe you should start instead of watching terrible, low budget horror.

Loki vs Captain America


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Loki vs Batgirl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loki vs Magneto


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Magneto vs Atrocitus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Magneto vs Gambit


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Magneto vs Captain Atom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magento vs Dr Doom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, I want to go with Doom, I really do. I just don't read comics and he hasn't been in any good live action or animation that I've seen. He seems like a ridiculously cool character, but Magneto.

vs Charles Xavier, of course. Because why wouldn't that be the natural match?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doom should've won that!

Magneto vs. The Joker and Harley Quinn


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Joker and Harley Quinn vs John Constantine



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, maybe you should start instead of watching terrible, low budget horror.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker and Harley Quinn vs. Suzy Bannion, the GOAT final girl


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bah! Names which begin with the letter 'S' are the names of snakes... >_>

Suzy Bannion vs Nancy Thompson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Nancy, but I gotta go with the witchslayer.

Suzy Bannion vs. Alice Hardy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs Kirsty Cotton


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Amy Harper (The Funhouse)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs *Laurie Strode*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah, I see... I know...

Still Suzy Bannion vs. Jess Bradford (Black Christmas)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Chloe Grace Moretz is going to break your heart. 

Suzy Bannion vs Mina Harker!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! I can't vote against a character who has been in a Universal monster movie, was awesome in The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (comic), and was played by Winona Ryder!

I'm so sorry, Suzy...

Mina Harker vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Son of a bitch! I can't pick one without hurting my girl! >.<

My life = One big dark room... -_-

Lydia Deetz vs Joyce Byers


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lydia Deetz vs Wednesday Adams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Who's gonna take that? I already voted against Suzy Bannion today. My heart can't take any more.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs Alison Reynolds


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you.

Lydia Deetz vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia and Nadia are co-champions! Huzzah!


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Wasp vs Charlie Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp/Nadia van Dyne vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## James T. Kirk (Aug 1, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs the DC Enchantress.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wanda

Scarlet Witch vs Dormammu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooooooooooooooh! I don't know...


Scarlet Witch vs. Mockingbird (Marvel)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs Madame Xanadu


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Scarlet Witch vs Ash Williams


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ash Williams vs Evil Ash Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash Williams vs. Suzy Bannion


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ash Williams vs Candlejack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash Williams vs. Elsa Bloodstone


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ash Williams vs Xena


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Xena vs Erza Scarlet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xena vs Buffy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Xena vs Willow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Xena vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs Wesley Crusher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia vs jobbers huh?

Lydia Deetz vs Scrappy Doo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia vs. Raven and her BFF, Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

You are the dirtiest player in the game...

Raven and Clea vs Cousin Oliver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven and Clea vs. Leather Tuscadero


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven and her sidekick Clea vs Tom Sloane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Tom Sloane vs Pinky & The Brain


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Seriously?

Pinky and the Brain vs Rick and Morty


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pinky & The Brain vs Chef & Eric Cartman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Pinky & The Brain vs Ren & Stimpy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Pinky & the Brain vs Ed, Edd & Eddy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ed, Edd & Eddy vs Huey, Dewey & Louie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ed, Edd & Eddy vs Miss Piggy, Freakazoid! & Baby Sinclair


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Miss Piggy, Freakazoid!, & Baby Sinclair vs. Uncle Deadly, Beetlejuice, and the Phantom of the Opera Gremlin from Gremlins 2: The New Batch


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh come on people these are just thrown together tag teams...

Uncle Deadly, Beetlejuice, and the Phantom of the Opera Gremlin from Gremlins 2: The New Batch vs Jimbo, Kearney and Dolph


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uncle Deadly, Beetlejuice, and the Phantom of the Opera Gremlin from Gremlins 2: The New Batch vs. Sensational Clea and her trusty lackey, Lydia Deetz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Handicap match? You're a heel authority figure.

Lydia Deetz and her gimp Clea vs Mina Harker and Veronica Sawyer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, you love Winona...

Clea 










and Lydia










vs. Annalee Call and Kim (Edward Scissorhands)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Analee and whatever vs Beavis & Butthead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Analee and whatever vs. The Banana Splits


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Banana Splits vs Bananaman & The Bananas in Pajamas.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

The Banana Splits vs Dastardly and Muttley


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dick dastardly & Mutley vs The Animaniacs


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Dick Dastardly & Mutley vs The Herculoids


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dastardly & Mutley vs Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd & Yosemite Sam.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd, & Yosemite Sam vs. Koko the Clown, Bimbo, & Betty Boop


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd, & Yosemite Sam vs. Koko the Clown, Bimbo, & Betty Boop


Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd & Yosemite Sam vs Space Ghost, Mighty Mouse & Rupert the Bear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd, & Yosemite Sam vs. Sabrina the Teenage Witch (1960s comic version), Witch Hazel (Looney Tunes), Samantha Stephens, and Nico Minoru


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd & Yosemite Sam vs Taz, Stewie Griffin, Tom & Jerry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Penelope Pitstop, Elmer Fudd, & Yosemite Sam vs. The Munsters, The Addams Family, & Daffy Duck


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Munsters, The Addams Family & Daffy Duck vs the 90s X-Men


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The 90s X-Men vs The Mane 6


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The '90s X-Men vs. Trigon the Terrible and The Dread Dormammu


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The 90s X-Men vs the 90s Sinister Six.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

90s Sinister Six vs. Challengers of the Unknown


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

90s Sinister Six vs Avengers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

90s Sinister Six vs. Defenders (early 70s team)


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

70's Defenders ( Hulk, Strange, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat ) or Invaders classic team ( Namor, Original Human Torch, Cap, Union Jack, Spitfire, Bucky, Toro )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, *Clea*) vs. Royal Flush Gang


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

This thread is seriously getting ridiculous.

The 70's defenders vs Black Suit Spider-Man, Venom and Carnage.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1970s Defenders vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, Clea) or The Fantastic Four


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wildcat410 said:


> 70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, Clea) or The Fantastic Four


Damn right Clea.


1970s Avengers vs. The Joker


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, Clea) or Mephisto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, Clea) vs. Doctor Doom


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've read the whole Defenders series from back in the day. Pretty fun stuff. Hannigan's art is unsung but good. ( The new Defenders part is less enjoyable imo. )

70s Defenders (Strange, Hulk, Namor, Surfer, Valkyrie, Nighthawk, Hellcat, Clea) vs Crimson Dynamo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Crimson Dynamo. I have literally no idea who this character is, I've never heard of him, or her, but I'm picking one character because it's one character. This thread has gotten way too ridiculous.

Crimson Dynamo vs Homer Simpson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Homer Simpson vs. Sideshow Bob


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Crimson Dynamo vs The Black Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Huh. An Iron Man character. Not that bad, I guess.

Crimson Dynamo vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. Songbird/Screaming Mimi


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Captain America vs Titanium Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. Zombie Colonel America


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain America vs Groot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groot vs. Fin Fang Foom


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Fin Fang Foom vs Mangog


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mangog vs Galactus


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Mangog vs Ymir


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mangog vs Frankenstein's monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Phantom of the Opera vs Count Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey, you're alright!

The Phantom of the Opera vs. Countess Marya Zaleska


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Phantom of the Opera vs Norman Bates


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Norman Bates vs. Jack Torrance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero said:


> Norman Bates vs. Jack Torrance


Dammit, Zoom-Zero! This is the 3,001th time you've betrayed me!

DAMN YOUS, DAMN YOUS ALL TO HELL!!!!!!!!!!

Norman Bates vs. Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Norman Bates vs John Doe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. The Wolf Man/Larry Talbot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Norman Bates vs Ghost face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. Dracula


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dracula vs The Invisible Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dracula vs Irish (Red Dead Redemption)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Beatrix Kiddo vs Jules Winfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatrix Kiddo vs. Shosanna Dreyfus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Beatrix Kiddo vs Michael Myers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatrix Kiddo vs. Ellen Ripley


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Ellen Ripley vs Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos vs Darkseid


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanos vs Zoom


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Zoom vs Captain Cold


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Cold vs. Elsa (Frozen)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Captain Cold vs Saren Arterius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Cold vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Captain Cold vs Captain Boomerang


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Cold vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Captain Cold vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


Why do you hate Mass Effect?  I don't understand you. Every fucking Sci-Fi series but the ONE good one.....

Captain Cold vs Michael Scott


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Captain Cold vs Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't hate it! I just haven't played enough of it. So behind on my gaming. Still haven't played that Fortnite thing.

Hong Kong Phooey vs. April Ludgate


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hong Kong Phooey vs Quick Draw McGraw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I don't hate it! I just haven't played enough of it. So behind on my gaming. Still haven't played that Fortnite thing.
> 
> Captain Cold vs. April Ludgate


You haven't played it because you don't care about it. When I discovered Mass Effect, I was hooked from the start of the game. 

God damn it. You pick between these two shitty characters, I don't know them.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Ludgate is out....

It's Phooey vs McGraw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You do realize I posted the EXACT same time as you did? Maybe refresh your page and look at the edit for once.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was really enjoying BioShock Infinite... still haven't finished it. I'll get to Mass Effect, I swear. When I get a few days at home, I'll play it.

April Ludgate vs. Sailor Mercury

I'm all for an April run.

EDIT:

Phooey vs. The Funky Phantom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

April Ludgate vs Ron Swanson

I like April but her run had better end here.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ron Swanson vs. Ash Williams


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ash Williams vs Jane Lane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

NO!

Ash vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. April Ludgate


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'll try again

April Ludgate vs Jane Lane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! Didn't see that one coming!

April Ludgate vs. Mako Mori


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Gheez Ludgate was out a page ago......keep up. Actually she was never in.

It's Hong Kong Phooey vs Quick Draw 

answer that and move on


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greenlawler said:


> Gheez Ludgate was out a page ago......keep up. Actually she was never in.
> 
> It's Hong Kong Phooey vs Quick Draw
> 
> answer that and move on


I did. It got ignored.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You do realize I posted the EXACT same time as you did? Maybe refresh your page and look at the edit for once.....


You do see my response was first?


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hong Kong Phooey vs April Ludgate

(diplomacy)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I did. It got ignored.


You do you, fair enough but it's not the way this goes.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Hong Kong Phooey vs Chewbacca


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chewbacca.

There. Now stop plugging shitty characters.

Chewbacca vs Doctor Who


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greenlawler said:


> Hong Kong Phooey vs Chewbacca


I picked Phooey and I put him against the Funky Phantom. Tyrion went with my original match. I waited for him to change it, but he never did. Just wanted to move on without making a big deal. 

I actually like Phooey.


Phooey vs. Penelope Pitstop

EDIT: 

Doctor Who vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Fate

The classic battle I'll always get tired of losing but never stop.






They got it right, though.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Chewbacca.
> 
> There. Now stop plugging shitty characters.
> 
> Chewbacca vs Doctor Who


Tyrion shut up, seriously, we all have our own likes. I played by the rules. You are not the judge and juror of what is cool and what is not. In fact I think maybe all these years that I have defended you.....voted for you in WF awards that I was so mistaken. You are a jerk. I don't like jerks.

Too bad, I thought you were one of the best posters here for years, I was wrong, you are miserable. I might have actually seen you as you are, finally. Well whatever......


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Moreau


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I picked Phooey and I put him against the Funky Phantom. Tyrion went with my original match. I waited for him to change it, but he never did. Just wanted to move on without making a big deal.
> 
> I actually like Phooey.
> 
> ...


Good stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Clea










I just made myself sad.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Gandalf the Grey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Chandu the Magician


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Doctor Midnite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Magician from Mars


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs Huckleberry Hound


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Captain Caveman


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Rex Bannon


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Professor X


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Dr. Anton Phibes


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Dr Strange vs Franklin Richards


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Dread Dormammu


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Voldemort


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange vs. Sherlock Holmes

My two heroes...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greenlawler said:


> Tyrion shut up, seriously, we all have our own likes. You are not the judge and juror of what is cool and what is not. In fact I think maybe all these years that I have defended you.....voted for you in WF awards that I was so mistaken. You are a jerk. I don't like jerks. Too bad, I thought we had similar wrestling opinions. I might have actually seen you as you are finally.


I'm a jerk if I'm aggravated. I got pissed off when you prodded me over the fact that I didn't answer your question about Hong Kong whoever and the thread moved on. I didn't SEE the god damn match. He posted a match, I answered it, I didn't see him edit. Now you're making a big deal about something that was a page later. Just re-do the match.

If you don't like me, that's your business. :shrug As long as I don't have to be continually bothered, that's fine.

Strange vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange vs. Flash Gordon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange vs The Ancient One


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Mentok the Mindtaker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Shadow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs John Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sure y'all are tired of Strange. Take it, Tyrion.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I'm a jerk if I'm aggravated. I got pissed off when you prodded me over the fact that I didn't answer your question about Hong Kong whoever and the thread moved on. I didn't SEE the god damn match. He posted a match, I answered it, I didn't see him edit. Now you're making a big deal about something that was a page later. Just re-do the match.
> 
> If you don't like me, that's your business. :shrug As long as I don't have to be continually bothered, that's fine.
> 
> Strange vs Carnage


that's fair


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Constantine vs The Penguin


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Penguin vs. Egghead (Vincent Price)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Penguin vs Galactus


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Penguin vs The Riddler (Gorshin)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Greenlawler said:


> Dr Strange vs Dracula


One of my favorite comic covers!










The Riddler (Gorshin) vs. Gomez Addams


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gomez Addams vs Maximus Decimus Meridius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gomez Addams vs. Dr. Frank-N-Furter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gomez Addams vs Venom (Not the movies. Good lord, not either of the movies)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gomez Addams vs. Galactus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Galactus vs Rodney Ruxin (The League)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Galactus vs Carnage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cletus "Carnage" Kasady vs The Joker


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Joker

Joker vs King Tut


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Joker vs Two-Face (Harvey Dent)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Joker vs Barbara Gordon


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Joker vs Freddie Kreuger


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Joker vs Batwoman


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Joker vs Dr Doom


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

So we have The Joker again. Great.

The Joker vs Johan Liebert


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Joker vs Darth Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Joker vs Martian Manhunter

If you still have The Joker after this, it's not my fault. I've done what I can.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

The Joker vs Power Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Joker vs Captain Cold


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good.

The Joker vs Cercei Lannister


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

I do still have the Joker. I'll always do.

The Joker vs Guts


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker vs. :cheer Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp :cheer


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Captain Cold.....lol but seriously.

Captain Cold vs Flash Gordan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> I do still have the Joker. I'll always do.
> 
> The Joker vs Guts


You sounded annoyed. If you wanted Joker then why is there an issue?

The Joker vs Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

sorry too late...

Scorpion vs Thunderbird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scorpion vs. Twisty the Clown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scorpion (MK) vs The Violator (Spawn)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Scorpion vs Electro


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You sounded annoyed. If you wanted Joker then why is there an issue?
> 
> The Joker vs Scorpion (Mortal Kombat)


I wasn't, I'm sorry if it came out that way :lol 

I like every time he comes up just to see who's the one to beat him. He's my favorite character in all of fiction.

Scorpion vs. Shinji Ikari


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scorpion (MK) vs Scorpion (Spider-Man)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Scorpion vs Sandman

Tyrion beat me to it.....Scorpion (Marvel)

Scorpion vs Sandman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sandman (Spider-Man villain?) vs. Buttons the Clown (The Greatest Show on Earth)


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Scorpion (MK) vs Steve Fox (Tekken)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sandman (I guess the Spider-Man villain) vs Venom


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Sandman Marvel vs Sandman DC


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sandman (DC) vs. Dream of the Endless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll pick the Marvel one because I know the DC one will win for 10 straight pages.

I don't know either that well.

Sandman (Marvel) vs Doctor Doom

.....

*sigh*

Dream of the endless vs Doom.

I'll be leaving now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream of the Endless vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatanna vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scarlet Witch vs Larry Talbot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You devil! 

Poor Wanda... :sadbecky

Larry Talbot vs. Clea


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Larry Talbot vs Iron Fist


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Larry Talbot vs Dr. _Henry_ Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Keeping things Universal... good man.

Larry Talbot vs. Erique Claudin


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Larry Talbot vs Renfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Larry Talbot vs. GOAT Phantom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom vs Count Duckula


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Phantom vs Dr. Jekyll


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Jekyll vs Harry Potter


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dr. Jekyll vs Quasimodo


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Quasimodo vs. The Blob (Marvel)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quasimodo vs Count Orlok


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Count Orlock vs Dorian Gray


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

Count Orlock vs Walter White


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Count Orlok vs Ichabod Crane


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Ichabod Crane vs Willy Wonka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. The Headless Horseman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs The Iron Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Gill-man/Creature From the Black Lagoon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Hannibal Lecter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Nikki Swango


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Bender from Futurama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Robby the Robot


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Sideshow Mel.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Reverend Harry Powell


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Wicket the Ewok


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Willy Wonka

Willy Wonka vs Evil-Lyn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Willy Wonka vs Eric Cartman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Candyman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

Willy Wonka vs Joker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Panda (Tekken)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Willy Wonka vs Yoshimitsu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Wonka vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Willie Wonka vs Eldritch Palmer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eldritch Palmer vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carnage vs. Willy Wonka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Finally, Carnage got a win. I thought I was going to have to beg.

Carnage vs Venom, aka the less cool symbiote


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carnage vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harley Quinn vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Duela Dent


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harley Quinn vs Phil Mitchell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Clea


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harley Quinn vs Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Bride of Frankenstein vs. Princess Asa Vajda


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bride Of Frankenstein vs Dejah Thoris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bride Of Frankenstein vs. Andre Toulon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bride of Frankenstein vs Hellboy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hellboy vs Spawn


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellboy vs Master Splinter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy vs. Swamp Thing


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellboy vs V (for Vendetta)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy vs. Darkman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellboy vs Pikachu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hellboy vs. Riff Raff and Magenta


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Hellboy vs Garfield


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Garfield vs Heathcliff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Oswald the Lucky Rabbit


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Garfield 

Garfield vs Big Bad Wolf (MGM/Tex Avery version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Bad Wolf (MGM/Tex Avery version) vs. Dr. XXX/The Mad Doctor (Disney)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Big Bad Wolf vs Hagar the Horrible


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Bad Wolf vs. Raven (DC Comics)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Raven vs Red Tornado


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes vs Daenerys Targaryen


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sherlock Holmes vs Arya Stark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes.































.....who then removes his face to reveal Arya Stark. Turns out she stuck him with the pointy end.

Arya Stark vs Sirius Black


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arya Stark vs Gandalf the White


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Arya Stark vs Poussey Washington


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arya Stark vs Captain Picard


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arya Stark vs Boromir


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arya Stark vs Damien Wayne


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arya Stark vs Clark Kent


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arya Stark vs Peter Griffin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Peter Griffin vs Martian Manhunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fucking finally. Been waiting for Family Guy to get some love for ages. I know it's not as good as it used to be, but come on.

Peter Griffin vs Aquaman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Peter Griffin vs Eric Cartman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cartman rules, but Peter rules more.

Peter Griffin vs Stewie Griffin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Peter Griffin vs Philip J. Fry


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Peter Griffin vs. Roger Smith


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Peter Griffin vs Mr. Burns


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Burns vs Dilbert


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

God dammit

Mr Burns vs Brian Griffin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Brian Griffin vs Bender Bending Rodríguez


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Bender Bending Rodríguez

Bender Bending Rodríguez vs Moe Szyslak


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Galadriel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Galadriel vs Misty Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel vs. Foxy Brown


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Galadriel vs Chop Top


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel vs. Vanita "Stretch" Brock


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Vanita "Stretch" Brock vs Andy Barclay


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vanita "Stretch" Brock vs Alice Johnson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vanita "Stretch" Brock vs. GOAT Suzy Bannion :mark










roud


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

enough with this blasphemy, you people ignored the GOAT for so long.

Sailor Mercury vs suzy

insert Mercury*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs Norma Bates


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. Inspector Krogh


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury vs Dr. Heiter (human centipede)

:banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Mercury vs Sailor Venus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury stomps.

Sailor Mercury vs. Verden Fell


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs Nyu/Lucy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury already GOATing things up. roud

Mercury vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

god dammit, Mercury is too good for this ish.

Mercury vs Tenten (racist)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mercury vs Yoko Littner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury vs. Squirrel Girl


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs Misty (Pokemon)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp :sadbecky


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Mercury vs Faye Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. The dread Dormammu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Mercury vs Rias Gremory


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Mercury kicking arses, taking names as always.

Mercury vs dora tha explora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mercury vs. Challengers of the Unknown


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sailor Mercury vs Akeno Himejima


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs Ling Xiaoyu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sailor Mercury vs. Barnabas Collins


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barnabas Collins vs Angel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barnabas Collins vs. Marie (Innocent Blood)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barnabas Collins vs Dracula (Hammer Version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Hammer)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Simon Belmont


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs. Dracula (Lugosi)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Dracula (Langella)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs. Dracula (Jack Palance)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Dracula (Oldman)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs. Dracula (Zandor Vorkov)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Dracula (Leslie Nielsen)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Duckula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs. Dracula (Tomb of Dracula)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dracula (Hammer) vs Dracula (Luke Evans)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Dracula (Luke Evans)

Dracula (Luke Evans) vs Luke Skywalker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Dracula (Luke Evans)
> 
> Dracula (Luke Evans) vs Luke Skywalker


...

...

...

...
...
...
...

what?










I JUST... CAN'T THINK...weklpojre;kmlrtm;kshgtr;mkykm;ltrm;,dhm,lhgf,m;lgdm,l;hml,fhmhgfmghm,fgm;lhfgm;hgfml;hfmk;gkm;lhmklhfglmkghkmlgfm;lkghkl;hlkgfmkl;hgfkmnhnjtro;ntrioryio kltgmf,m lfdm,ldfl;mfdlmwdlef,l;sx;'a'/
'a

as''as'seokdodeokpxa













Dracula (Luke Evans) vs. The Mummy (Boutella)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dracula (Luke Evans) vs Dracula (Castlevania)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

THIS RUN ENDS NOW.

Dracula (Castlevania) vs. Carrie White (Sissy Spacek)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Pennywise (new version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Carrie White (Chloë Grace Moretz)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Jack Torrance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Christiane Génessier


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Alex Hammond (Prom Night)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Suzy Bannion... I feel bad about killing her earlier. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Regan Macneil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Anton Phibes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Nancy Thompson


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Ginger Fitzgerald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. David Kessler


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Captain Kronos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Master Kau (Mr. Vampire)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Rosemary Woodhouse


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Herbert West


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carrie vs Hollywood (Mannequin)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Col Kurtz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Dixon Steele


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carrie White vs Winifred Sanderson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. May Dove Canady


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs Cujo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sissy Spacek) vs. Frederick Loren


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frederick Loren vs Professor Henry Jarrod


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Professor Henry Jarrod vs. Dr. Anton Phibes


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Dr. Anton Phibes vs Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hannibal the Cannibal vs Jeff Winger


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hannibal Lector vs Alonzo Harris


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want to vote against Hannibal but I've never seen Training Day.

Hannibal Lecter vs Hans Gruber


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hans Gruber vs Zeus Carver


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hans Gruber vs General Zod


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hans Gruber vs Daniel Plainview


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hans Gruber drinks all of that boring cunts milkshake.

Hans Gruber vs Thanos


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hans Gruber vs Black Mask


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hans Gruber vs Deathstroke The Terminator


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hans Gruber vs. Dirty Harry


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hans Gruber vs Parasite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Parasite






1:34 

I'll take lines that would never make the air in 2018 for 400, Alex

Parasite vs Livewire


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Parasite vs Metallo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Parasite vs Darkseid


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Superman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Highfather


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Loki


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Darkseid vs Darth Vader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Hela


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Blue Beetle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Cable


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Darkseid vs Galactus


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Constantine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Giganta


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Brainiac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs The Hobgoblin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs J Jonah Jameson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkseid vs Thanos


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Frodo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. :cheer Mister Miracle :cheer


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Dormammu, Funk Lord of the Dark Dimension


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Hank Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Sailor Senshi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Dark Seid of the (Sailor) Moon

Darkseid vs Severus Snape


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkseid vs Fin Fang Foom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. The Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Mirror Master


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Samwell Tarly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO!

Joker vs. Doctor Fate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES!

Joker vs Turanga Leela


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs John McClane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Stephen (Django Unchained)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Zatanna


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Spawn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zatanna vs Traci 13


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> Joker vs Spawn


Joker vs Rodney Ruxin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Scarecrow (DC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Scarecrow (The Wizard of Oz, 1939)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Death (Family Guy)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. :cheer Death of the Endless :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs The Shocker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Lois Lane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Lois Lane (Amy Adams)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Austin Powers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Dr. Louise Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Mr. Pink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Sydney Prosser


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Carnage aka super powered Marvel Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Princess Giselle


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Howard The Duck


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Joker 

Joker vs Firestar (Marvel)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Joke vs Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Ant-Man


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Jesse Pinkman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Harley Quinn


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Batman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Joker vs Cersei Lannister


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Joker vs Iron Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Man vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Harley quinn vs poison Ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Polka-Dot Man


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Harley Quinn

Harley Quinn vs Tony Montana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Invisible Scarlet O'Neil


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Invisible Scarlett O neil vs Invisible man.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Jack Griffin, The Invisible Man vs. Susan "Sue" Storm Richards


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sue Storm vs K-2SO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sue Storm vs Spider-Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sue Storm vs. Scarlet Witch :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Poo Storm.

That's what you typed, right? I can't see properly. Let me check on Wikipedia so I can be proven wrong and then deny it.

vs Doctor Doom


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Doctor Doom vs. Onslaught


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Everyone on this thread, is he saying "a" or "the"? (0:16)






Doctor Doom vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Professor X


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Professor x vs Gambit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Everyone on this thread, is he saying "a" or "the"? (0:16)


^^^^^

Professor X vs Wolverine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Professor X vs. Clea, a Mystic Maiden


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Professor X vs Cyrano de Bergerac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cyrano de Bergerac vs. Quasimodo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Everyone on this thread, is he saying "a" or "the"? (0:16)


He is saying "the".

Quasimodo vs T-1000


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

3jp1 said:


> He is saying "the".
> 
> Quasimodo vs T-1000


My man! :swanson

Quasimodo vs Aladdin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Quasimodo vs Poseidon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

3jp1 said:


> He is saying "the".
> 
> Quasimodo vs T-1000


Are you saying that because you know that he's "The Master of the Mystic Arts" or did you listen to it?


BTW my travel companion (hates Marvel) just listened to that and she says "a".

Quasimodo vs. The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They say great minds think alike. Clearly bad ones do as well.

Quasimodo vs Miles Morales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This isn't over, Lannister!

Quasimodo vs. Silk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"This isn't over"

An admission of defeat. Interesting.

Quasimodo vs Black Cat


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Quasimodo vs The Brave Little Tailor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quasimodo vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're 1-1. I found someone, you found someone. We will continue our epic battle over one word a wizard-man said in a movie.

Can we agree that Infinity War kicks ass?

Quasimodo vs. Squirrel Girl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Quasi Modo vs igor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quasimodo vs. Ygor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I found the FUCKING BLU RAY SUBTITLES. You're humiliating yourself at this point. You're losing harder than CM Punk in an Octagon. 

Seriously. Give up. I won. I'm not kidding, if I looked up the subtitles and it said "a", I would concede defeat, no matter what I thought I heard.

How is this Hunchback run even happening right now...

Quasimodo vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Want more examples of subtitles being wrong?

Quasimodo vs. Sailor Mercury


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Are you saying that because you know that he's "The Master of the Mystic Arts" or did you listen to it?


That's how I heard it the first time I saw the movie. That's how I'm hearing it now.

Quasimodo vs Magneto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quasimodo vs MOTHERFUCKING DRACULA

EDIT - Magneto vs Batman.....

Only picking Magneto because I'm expecting an edit on Joker.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

which is the right vs it should still be quasi but theres another one going to.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Want more examples of subtitles being wrong?
> 
> Quasimodo vs. Sailor Mercury


You just can't admit when you're beaten.....

Slow the clip down. Seriously. As slow as possible if need be. The clip, as CLEAR as it is, is fast. Use the feature.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am still hearing "a"!

Do you also think Sinbad played a genie in a movie?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Quasimodo vs Big Pussy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Quasimodo vs. Nadia van Dyne

I'll say you're right if you vote for Nadia...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your hearing sucks. I don't care what you're hearing, that's not what's actually there.

Nadia Van Dyne vs Joker

And not because you're conceding the argument. I'd take Wasp over the Hunchback anyway.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne vs. Janet van Dyne


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Janet, I guess.

Janet Van Dyne vs Martian Manhunter


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Janet Van Dyne vs Hera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Janet van Dyne vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Janet Van Dyne vs Odin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Janet van Dyne vs. Brienne of Tarth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brienne vs Oberyn Martell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. The Joker


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brienne of tarth vs Captain Phasma


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker Brienne vs Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. Sabrina the Teenage Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brienne vs Homer Simpson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Brienne vs Veronica Lodge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. Top Cat


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Brienne vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brienne vs. The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Phantom of the Opera vs Freddy Krueger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom of the Opera vs. Joker


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Phantom of the Opera vs Abraham Van Helsing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera vs. Dr. Phibes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WTF 

Abe Van Helsing vs Jean Grey

I don't fucking know or care.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Phibes vs. :cheer Darkseid :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Duly noted.

Darkseid vs Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Mickey Mouse

Has Mickey Mouse ever been in this thread before?


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl, his toughest challenge yet.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap. 

Wasp vs. Arcade


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wasp vs Puck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp vs. Jubilee


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wasp vs Abe Jenkins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp vs Green Hornet


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp vs. Kamala Khan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasp vs Doctor Strange


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange vs. Clea :sadbecky

So tragic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Strange vs Killer Croc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange vs. Sideshow Bob


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Sideshow Bob vs Frasier


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sideshow Bob vs Doctor Fate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Hans Moleman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Firestorm


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Firestorm vs Human Torch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Firestorm vs. Dazzler :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dazzler vs Dagger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dazzler vs. Jubilee

GOAT Battle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jubilee vs Omega Red


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Psylocke


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Psylocke vs Mystique


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystique vs. Zatanna


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mystique vs Morph


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mystique vs Martha Kent


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHYDIDYOUSAYTHATNAME!?!?!?!

Mystique vs. Manimal/Jonathan Chase


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mystique vs Alan Scott


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mystique vs Athena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mystique vs The underappreciated Clea. :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm only picking Clea because I hate Mystique.

Clea vs Gamora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll take it! :asuka

Clea vs. The Creeper (Rondo Hatton)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Knull the symbiote God

This character is brand new (although there's some reference to him in a Thor comic 5 years ago), so I'll post a primer on him. I know he's losing, but watch it, it's interesting.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will watch after I save Clea.

Clea vs. Kay Lawrence


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Clea vs Cloak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Sofia Strange


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kay Lawrence? I can't find a reference to a character with that name in Google. I just get some dog trainer over and over again.

Clea vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creature from the Black Lagoon.

Clea vs. Creature from the Black Lagoon/Gill-man


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hades vs Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Creature From The Black Lagoon is a famous movie. I had to actually type in Creative From The Black Lagoon Kay Lawrence to find something. You just type in the character name and you will not find it. That's bizarre.

Hades (you didn't specify, so I'm making it the God of War version) vs Tyler Durden


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea lasted longer than 2 rounds! :mark

Hades vs. Clea...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hades (GOW) vs General RAAM


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hades (gow) vs Hephaesteus (gow)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sorry, but Hades. Hephaesteus was lame. 

Hades (GOW) vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hades vs. Chun-Li


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sorry, but Hades. Hephaesteus was lame.


 Fair enough 
Hades vs Loki(Norse god)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hades vs John Ruth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hades vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hades vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hades vs Ares


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Ares vs Jon Snow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jon Snow vs Aragorn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Aragorn vs. GOAT Galadriel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Galadriel. I can recite the opening ring monologue verbatim. I love Cate Blanchett's performance in that movie, it's an all timer. I like LOTR's, not the biggest fan, but I like it, but any time she's on screen, I'm captivated.

Galadriel vs Hela


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blanchett's the best. 

Galadriel vs. Hypodermic Sally


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Galadriel vs Frodo Baggins


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

She's the only actress I've seen that can compete with the highest tier male actors. Which isn't to say that there aren't any good female actors, but she's operating at the same level as Ian McKellan or Patrick Stewart or Charles Dance. HAS to be classically trained in theatre. Has to be.

Galadriel vs Tywin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Hodor


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Ignore Meryl at your own risk

Tywin vs Sweet Dee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I've never seen one of her films, but I've seen a few clips and they seem pretty standard.

Compare these two monologues











Cate Blanchett just has so much more gravitas. It's dignified. It's very British theatre, very classical. That's my favourite type of acting.

Tywin vs Littlefinger


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Joffrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So, Cate Blanchett is the Asuka of actresses?

Tywin vs. Nikki Swango :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> So, Cate Blanchett is the Asuka of actresses?
> 
> Tywin vs. Nikki Swango :mark


If that's the term you wish to ascribe to it, sure. She's just got it down.

Tywin vs Vito Corleone


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

To be fair, that's like her first film you gotta catch her in something like doubt or August Osage County to catch her at her best.
Tywin vs Gus (Breaking Bad)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, yes it is.

Tywin vs. Kate Lloyd


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hephaesteus said:


> To be fair, that's like her first film you gotta catch her in something like doubt or August Osage County to catch her at her best.
> Tywin vs Gus (Breaking Bad)


Didn't know that, I just picked the first clip of a monologue I saw.











Honestly, I still see a huge difference (which isn't to say that Meryl Streep is not doing a good job). Perhaps this is just my preference in styles coming out. As I said, my favourite type of acting is very British theater based.

Tywin vs Sandor Clegane


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Olenna Tyrell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin vs Davos Seaworth


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tywin vs Samwell Tarly


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Sam killed a white walker 

Sam vs hot pie


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Samwell Tarly vs Bran Stark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tywin could've killed The Night King just by intimidating him. The White Walkers wouldn't stand a chance if Tywin was Lord Commander.

Samwell Tarly vs Ser Jorah Mormont


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Samwell Tarly

Samwell Tarly vs Ethan Hunt


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Samwell Tarly vs Samwise Gamgee


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Samwell Tarly vs The Mountain


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Samwell Tarly vs Pippin Took


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Samwell Tarly vs James Doakes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Samwell. Doakes always pissed me off. I was rooting for Dexter. Besides, it's GOT, so.....:shrug

Samwell Tarly vs The High Sparrow


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Samwell Tarly vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister vs Jamie Lannister


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister vs Shae


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Tyrion Lannister vs Kevan Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister vs. The Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me vs The Comedian (Watchmen)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You vs. Silk Spectre


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister vs Commander Shepard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion vs. Galadriel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion vs Dwight Schrute


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion vs Bronn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister vs Sandor Clegane


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tyrion Lannister vs Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister vs Gimli

A Dwarf vs a DWARF!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister vs Roboute Guilliman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

(Well that took a good solid Googling...)

Tyrion Lannister vs Thorin Oakenshield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I Googled it too. I've never played Warhammer 40,000 outside of the first level of one of the games, it might have even been a demo.

Tyrion Lannister vs Frank Lundy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister vs James Raynor


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Had to Google that one too. XD

Tyrion Lannister vs Agent Smith


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Had to Google that one too. XD
> 
> Tyrion Lannister vs Agent Smith


You don't know Starcraft!?

Agent Smith vs Agent K


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really, Agent Smith is the one who takes out Tyrion? Agent Smith?

I've never seen/played/experienced whatever the hell Starcraft is either.

Agent K vs Two-Face in The Dark Knight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Really, Agent Smith is the one who takes out Tyrion? Agent Smith?
> 
> I've never seen/played/experienced whatever the hell Starcraft is either.
> 
> Agent K vs Two-Face in The Dark Knight


Its one of the best computer games ever made

Agent K vs Peter Venkman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So I understand. It's not as good as Mass Effect, though.

Agent K vs Iron Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So I understand. It's not as good as Mass Effect, though.
> 
> Agent K vs Iron Man


Don't know much about Mass Effect other than people really not liking the third game. Is it on Steam? You should try out Starcraft. Blizzard has the original game for free download on their site.

Iron Man vs Captain America


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know if it's on Steam. Probably. Everything seems to be on there. I don't use Steam, but from what I can tell, every game in the history of man is on Steam. If you can't find it, then watch the cutscenes. It's a long, long journey through 3 games, but you'll thank me by the end of it. You've never seen any game series with a story this deep.

People don't hate the third game, they just hate the ending. That soured a lot of people on the experience. The third game is amazing until the ending. However, they fixed the ending later with DLC. Not completely, but they fixed it enough so that it was managable.

I don't play computer games, but I'll probably watch the cutscenes. 

Captain America vs Rocket Raccoon

EDIT - The first 2 games are on Steam. The 3'rd is not, but PLEASE don't be discouraged into not playing them based on that. The first 2 games are immensely, immensely worth it. You have no idea how happy those first 2 games will make you. The 3'rd is on a platform called Origin, which is why it's not on Steam. EA, the jackass company that they are invented their own steam, so they refused to put Mass Effect 3 on Steam.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't know if it's on Steam. Probably. Everything seems to be on there. I don't use Steam, but from what I can tell, every game in the history of man is on Steam. If you can't find it, then watch the cutscenes. It's a long, long journey through 3 games, but you'll thank me by the end of it. You've never seen any game series with a story this deep.
> 
> People don't hate the third game, they just hate the ending. That soured a lot of people on the experience. The third game is amazing until the ending. However, they fixed the ending later with DLC. Not completely, but they fixed it enough so that it was managable.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Just to let you know Starcraft's story was told mostly in mission briefings and in mission dialog.

Captain America vs Star Lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. The Shield


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Captain Nazi vs Wolverine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain America vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp :mark


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Wasp over the Nazi

Wasp vs Scarlet Witch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm sorry, Wanda. :sadbecky

Nadia/Wasp vs. Magician from Mars


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

virus21 said:


> You don't know Starcraft!?
> 
> Agent Smith vs Agent K


Never I'm afraid.

Nadia/Wasp vs Janet/Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Judge me.

Nadia/Wasp vs. Moon Girl (Clare Lune)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm not mad at you. I'm just really disappointed in you.

Wasp/Nadia vs Bumblebee (DC)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bumblebee vs Ramsey Snow

and before you judge, may I present a video of the real Ramsey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know, I know. I'm usually the old school guy... but I just really connected with Nadia. As someone with Asperger's, I related to her and her quirky ways. 

Nadia/Wasp vs. Stuff the Chinatown Kid

EDIT:

:sadbecky

Bumblebee vs. Ant-Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bumblebee (DC) vs Tigger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tigger vs. Captain Hook (Disney) :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain Hook vs Jafar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Hook vs. Ratigan :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Captain Hook vs Stinky Pete


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Captain Hook vs Scar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scar vs George Costanza


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

George Costanza vs Frasier Crane


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Sam Malone


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

George Costanza vs Urkel


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Urkel vs Screech


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Urkel vs Kramer


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kramer vs Kimmy Gibbler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kramer vs The Vancome Lady


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Vancome Lady vs Bunifa


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vancome Lady vs Eric Cartman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vancome Lady vs. Suzy Bannion :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Vancome Lady vs Wayne Campbell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Vancome Lady vs Stewie Griffin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

How is this a run?!

Vancome Lady vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Zatanna


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Scarlet Witch vs Lizzie mcguire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Sargon the Sorcerer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs The Sorceress (Masters of the Universe)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Mandrake the Magician


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Baron Mordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mordo is an ass to Strange and Clea. Scarlet takes this.

Scarlet Witch vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Traci 13


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Umar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Mumbo Jumbo (Teen Titan)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Doctor Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Doom vs Green Arrow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Doom vs Doctor Fate


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Moreau


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Hawkman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Doctor Fate vs Star-Lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Doctor Strange (DO NOT ANSWER, TYRION)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If I vote for Doctor Strange, I want a favor in return. ~_~


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Watson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Boo. I wanted him to start listening to this great film podcast, now you've spoiled it. ~_~ 

Doctor Strange vs Green Goblin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Send me the link. 

Doctor Strange vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Send me the link.
> 
> Doctor Strange vs. Sherlock Holmes


The Cine-Files

Subscribe to the channel. Pick a movie that suits you and listen, and then tell me what you think. I'm a massive fan of this podcast. They're on Itunes as well. I'm in the process of listening to every single episode. As you are a lover of cinema, I figure you would have to love this show.

Doctor Strange vs The Incredible Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Cryptkeeper


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Wonder Woman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs Wong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Cthulhu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Baron Mordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Stewie Griffin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewie Griffin. Hate me. I have a soft spot for Family Guy. 

Stewie Griffin vs Taco (The League)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I put Stewie in that match for a reason.


Stewie vs. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Stewie griffin vs Ike (south park)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I put Stewie in that match for a reason.
> 
> 
> Stewie vs. Edward Scissorhands


You wanted Doctor Strange to lose? Or was that a favor because I was willing to vote for Doctor Strange?

Stewie Griffin. He would.....KICK THE BABY!

Stewie Griffin vs Mayor Quimby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stewie vs. Amélie Poulain


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stewie Griffin vs Eric Cartman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Eric Cartman would sit on him 
Eric Cartman vs Spaceghost


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Space Ghost vs. Honey West


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Space Ghost vs Bane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Space Ghost vs. Vincent Van Ghoul


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vincent Van Ghoul vs Godzilla


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Godzilla vs Chernabog


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godzilla vs Gamera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Godzilla vs. Mothra, the Asuka of giant monsters


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godzilla vs Ultraman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Godzilla vs Red Hulk


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Godzilla vs Grey Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Godzilla vs. Nancy Fowler Archer, the 50 Foot Woman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godzilla vs Megatron


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Godzilla vs Mothra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Godzilla vs The Cloverfield Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Godzilla vs. Cthulhu


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Godzilla vs Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Godzilla vs Stay Puft Marshmallow Man


Godzilla vs. Clea... and Lord Trigon!!!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dick.

Trigon (and What's her face) vs The Mayor (Buffy)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Forgettable Joe vs. Detective Purin


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon (and some guy and/or girl) vs Hades (Disney's Hercules)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and associate vs. Enoch J. Drebber


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon and Friends vs Imhotep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lord Trigon said:


> Trigon and Friends vs Imhotep


Trigon and others vs Nyarlathotep


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon etc. vs Dagon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Triangle vs. Walter Paisley


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon and Kleenex vs Blackheart (Care Bears)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Raven's jive-ass daddy vs. Megan Halsey


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon and Strange's Sugar Momma vs The Brides of Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Dollar Store Devil Costume vs. Dot and Bette Tattler


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon and Who? vs Pazuzu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Rubie's Devious Demon Halloween Costume vs. John Silence


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Trigon and Marvel Witchy Poo vs Kevin McCallister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and a tattoo design by an inebriated metalhead vs. Dude (Rio Bravo)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea and Trigon vs the entire Addams Family


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't know you liked them as much as Clea. I'll keep that in mind to not bring them up much in the future.

The Addams Family then, though. I'm tired of all the back and forth of fucking with Clea and Trigons names, it's annoying.

The Addams Family vs Doctor Strange, Clea and Wasp

"Pass"..... Just make the hard choices already. I do.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Clea and Wasp (I assume it's Janet) vs The Doom Patrol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange, Clea, and Wasp vs. Sailor Senshi


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Janet Van Dyne and Co. vs The Munsters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh snap! You're a Wasp fan?!

Doctor Strange, Clea, and Wasp vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nadia van Dyne vs Al Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nadia van Dyne/GOAT Wasp vs. Ivan Igor (Mystery of the Wax Museum)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOAT Wasp vs Sinestro


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sinestro vs Green Lantern (John Stewart)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sinestro vs Hal Jordan


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Hal Jordan vs. Warpath


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hal Jordan vs Iceman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Iceman vs. Mojo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Iceman vs Vulture


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Vulture vs Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was about to say Mysterio, but I looked up pictures of him without his mask and he looks like Spock, so Vulture.

Vulture vs The Shocker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shocker vs Angry Joe


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Shocker vs The Penguin


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Penguin vs Hannibal Lector


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Hannibal Lector vs Hanamichi Sakuragi


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hannibal Lecter with an e and not an o vs Chucky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chucky vs. Talky Tina


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Talky Tina vs Annabelle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talky Tina vs. Scraps, the Patchwork Girl of Oz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Talky Tina vs Kremzeek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talky Tina vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nico Minoru vs Traci 13


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs. Nancy Downs


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nico Minoru vs Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NICOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sadbecky










Zatanna vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zatanna vs Klarion the Witch Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatanna vs. Silver Sorceress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

All glory to Zatanna, your eternal champion!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zatanna vs Swamp Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't want to answer that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.


Swamp Thing vs. Man-Thing


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Swamp Thing vs. Dark Beast


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Manphibian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm assuming this is the Dark Beast from Age of Apocalypse, and if not, he is now.

Swamp Thing vs Batman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Bane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Robin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Batman

Ugh... this hurts..


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Batman vs Spider Jerusalem.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Incredible Hulk


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Scarecrow


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman vs. Superman


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Batman vs Bigby Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. The Spider


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman vs Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Mr. Freeze


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Princess Leia


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman vs. Lex Luthor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Livewire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Livewire vs. Supergirl


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Supergirl vs Goldilocks (Fables)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I immediately regret this decision.

Livewire vs Doctor Fate

I'm done, I can't deal with this thread at this speed.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Batman


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman vs. Lobo


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Batman vs Captain Marvel (Shazam)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Darth Vader


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman vs. Spawn


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Sherlock Holmes (Robert Downey Jr.)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Batman vs Sherlock Holmes (Cumberbatch)


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Alfred Borden


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Batman vs. Colossus


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Batman vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Rocky Balboa vs. T-1000


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Rocky Balboa vs Ivan Drago


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ivan Drago vs. Sherlock Holmes (Basil Rathbone)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Ivan Drago vs. Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rogue vs. Jubilee


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Jubilation Lee (before all the depowered, tech powered bullshit) vs Husk (Gen X)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jubilee vs Dazzler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee is about to get a run! roud

Jubilee vs. Songbird/Melissa Gold


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Songbird/Melissa Gold vs Firestar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jerk.


Songbird/Melissa Gold vs. Moon Girl (EC Comics)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Songbird/Melissa Gold vs Shadowcat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadowcat vs. Dead Girl (Marvel)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcat vs Rachel Summers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shadowcat vs. The Phantom Stranger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shadowcat vs The Spectre


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Spectre vs. Deadman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs Ghost Rider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Brother Power the Geek


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs Nemesis the Warlock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Brother Voodoo


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Deadman vs. Nate Grey (AoA)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs Deadlock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Sofia Strange


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs Judge Death


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. Werewolf By Night


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Deadman vs. The Phantom of the Sewers (DC)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadman vs John Constantine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. Zatanna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Constantine vs Chester Cheetah....because why not


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. Tricks, the Trix Rabbit


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

John Constantine vs Toucan Sam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. Quisp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

John Constantine vs Capt 'n Crunch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. Fruity Yummy Mummy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

John Constantine vs Cookie Cop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. Zatanna and Boo Berry


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

John Constantine vs Dante from the Devil May Cry series


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Constantine vs. :cheer Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp :cheer


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

The Wasp vs Bumblebee Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp/Nadia van Dyne vs. Regina (The Outer Limits)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow.

I should go for Bumblebee Man just because I don't care about Wasp, but Bumblebee Man is one of my least favourite Simpsons characters, so I'm sadly letting this Wasp thing go for another 3 pages.

.....

Unfortunately still Wasp. 

Wasp vs Venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wasp/Nadia vs. The Joker


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

The Joker vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Batman

You're too considerate...

Doctor Octopus is fucking awesome in the new Spider-Man game, though. Definitely my favourite version of him.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. His equal (superior?), Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not even close to his equal or superior. She's far beneath him. As is almost everyone. 

Except in the Suicide Squad movie. Then she's about 10000000 leagues ahead of him, but then again, that's not really the Joker.

Joker vs Two-Face


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Joker vs. Magneto


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Magneto vs Alucard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Barry Allen

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Magneto vs Barry Allen


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doc Ock is indeed great in that game.

Magneto vs Martin Li


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

LA Park said:


> Magneto vs Alucard


Magneto vs. Doctor Doom

Should I pick up the new Spider-Man game?


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Magneto vs Yui Hirasawa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs. Yuki Nagato


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs Honoka Kousaka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I could get lost in this anime trap, but...

Yui Hirasawa vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs Nozomi Tojo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs. Livewire


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs Umaru Doma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs. Captain Harlock


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Yui Hirasawa vs Konata Izumi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs. Tomoko Kuroki :mark


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs Renge Miyauchi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs. Megumi Noda


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs Tsumugi Kotobuki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs. Yumeko Jabami


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs Chiyo Mihama


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yumeko Jabami vs Mitsuko Souma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs. Kotonoha Katsura


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Konata Izumi vs Rias Gremory


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Rias gremory vs Mitsuko Souma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rias Gremory vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)











@Dolorian


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Rias Gremory vs Revy (Black Lagoon)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Dolorian Nevermind.

Revy vs. Motoko Kusanagi :mark


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Revy vs Moko Akashiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Motoko Kusanagi, but only because I have cursory knowledge of the character and I don't with the other one. That's not to say I'm interested in Ghost In The Shell because I'm not.

Motoko Kusanagi vs Zatanna

EDIT - You pick.....


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatanna vs. Mandrake the Magician


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zatanna vs Peter Quill


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Zatanna vs Akari Mizunashi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatanna vs. Kaito Kuroba


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba vs Kazuma Kuwabara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaito Kuroba.....whoever that is

What is this, an anime convention? 

Kaito Kuroba vs Doctor Fate


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba vs Umi Sonoda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba vs. Cthulhu


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba vs Azusa Nakano


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaito Kuroba vs Clea


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Kaito Kuroba vs Eli Ayase


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Eli Ayase vs Clea

Hurry up already, Phantom


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Eli Ayase vs Asuka Langley


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka Langley vs Clea


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka Langley vs Rei Ayanami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Asuka Langley vs Spike Spiegel

EDIT - Asuka Langley vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Seriously? I missed out on Clea three times? Gah.

Rei vs. Doctor Fate

EDIT:

Clea vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Asuka Langley vs Faye Valentine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Doctor Fate

Finally, real characters who matter again. God damn that was PAINFUL.


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Clea vs Kotori Minami


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs The Incredible Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Clea vs Mio Akiyama


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Baron Mordo vs Doctor Strange

:gameover


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Inza Cramer


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Clea vs Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inza Cramer vs Anton Chigurh

I can't do this right now.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love Haruhi... but still Clea.

Clea vs. Erron Black


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Clea vs Kaho Hinata


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Thanos


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Clea vs Chino Kafuu


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

Clea vs Ramsay Bolton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea. I hated Ramsay. Not because he's an evil, crazy sadist, because a lot of my favourite characters are evil, crazy sadists. I just wasn't entertained by him and was happy when he died, because he was getting too long in the tooth.

Clea vs Lord Varys


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Clea vs Etrigan the Demon.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Clea vs Sansa Lannister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sansa Stark (over Clea, Varys wasn't official) vs Arya Stark

I do appreciate the effort to be "official", but Sansa isn't a Lannister. Her marriage to Tyrion was never consumated, plus he's exiled, plus the fact that she was married to Ramsay. Plus the fact that she wishes to remain a Stark, and as her cousin is the King In The North, and she's the Lady of Winterfell, it would take but a mere saying of a few words to restore her name.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arya Stark vs Tormund Giantsbane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Arya Stark vs Lord Commander Jeor Mormont "The Old Bear"


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Arya Stark vs Sandor Clegane


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I Still say sansa remains married to Tyrion and becomes queen. Tyrion's not the far off from the throne. ( yes I know Jon is close too but he really doesn't want it).

The Hound vs Brienne of Tarth REMATCH


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's nothing to remain, it was never consumated, and she wants to be a Stark. Everyone calls her "Lady Stark". Even Tyrion didn't want the marriage because she didn't.

Jon doesn't want the Throne, but he's like Ned or Stannis when it comes to honor. Once he finds out, he'll do it because it's his "duty". Even if he adbicates to Dany, she might die, which would leave him with no choice. He didn't want to be King In The North either, but he did it.

Tyrion's not taking the throne. If Dany lives, he's subservient, and if she dies, he doesn't have a claim, and nobody will rally behind him. They will rally behind Jon. They already have. That's ultimately where the story is going. Jon will be the king not only because it's his "right" but because he was essentially "elected", so he's legal under two definitions of government. All this "breaking the wheel" shit that Dany goes on about is clearly referencing Democracy, but she'll likely never get to sit on the Throne herself, because Jon is Azor Ahai reborn, and he'll have to forge Lightbringer in her heart much like Azor Ahai had to with Nyssa Nyssa, but he'll take her attitude towards breaking the wheel after he does it and the White Walkers are defeated.

The Hound stomps. Hound vs Mountain


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

A Lannister- stark alliance would work out fine in getting support especially if you look at relationships. His to the queen hers to the king of the north. Plus theres still the prophecy, it could be Dani but that would be too easy. Not to mention, I don't see her being as adverse to having more power as she might have been. Dani dies Jon refuses Tyr- Sans throne, book it.

As for Clegane bowl- Hound got this

Hound vs Ned Stark

Hound


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ned Stark vs Dr. Ian Malcolm

>.>


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ian Malcolm because he's not written by the most garbage overrated author in fantasy history

Ian Malcolm vs Samwise Gamgee


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Ian Malcolm vs Walter White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ian Malcolm vs. Jubilee 

I'm on a Jubilee kick.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Ian Malcolm vs Alan Grant


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ian Malcolm vs Alan Scott


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ian Malcolm vs John Hammond


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ian Malcolm vs. Clea :mark


Already mad.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Clea vs The Phantom Stranger


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Already taken care of. 

Phantom Stranger (despite what he did to Raven) vs King Ghidorah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wait, what?

Groovy.

But now I have to vote against the Phantom Stranger. :sadbecky

Clea vs. Magician from Mars

EDIT:

Your mother.

King Ghidorah vs. Mothra


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Your Mothra

By which I mean

King Ghidorah vs The Iron Giant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Ghidorah vs. Janet van Dyne, the 2nd best Wasp.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Ghidorah vs Gamera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Ghidorah vs. Battra


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

King Ghidorah vs Pulgasari



PhantomoftheRing said:


> Janet van Dyne, the 2nd best Wasp.


Not cool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Ghidorah vs. Nadia van Dyne, the GOAT Wasp

They're both better than Hope...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes they are better than Red Queen.

King Ghidorah vs The Crypt Keeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Drusilla, Hostess of the Vault of Horror


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

The Crypt Keeper vs Delirium of the Endless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs Gorca


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Doctor Death (This Magazine is Haunted)


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Nope.


:lmao

The Crypt Keeper vs The Corinthian (The Sandman)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Corinthian vs Matthew the Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Matthew the Raven vs. Death of the Endless :mark


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Lydia Deetz


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Hob Gadling


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Death of the Endless vs Lust (Fullmetal Alchemist)


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lust vs Cocoa Hoto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes!! I didn't have to vote against Lydia and Clea! Everything's coming up Phantom!

Death of the Endless vs. Mistress Death


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lust (Fullmetal Alchemist) vs Pandora (Saint Seiya: The Lost Canvas)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What?! 

Lust vs. Death


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lust vs Envy


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lust vs Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lust vs Videl


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lust vs Rei Ayanami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lust vs. Janet and Nadia van Dyne

Peace among Wasps.










EDIT:

I so would've voted for Motoko.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lust vs Aloy (Horizon Zero Dawn)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two Wasps at once... I don't think my heart can take it.

Lust vs. Fujiko Mine :mark


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lust vs Sayla Mass (Mobile Suit Gundam)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lust vs Batou


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lust vs Erza Scarlet (Fairy Tail)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lust vs. Black Jack (Tezuka)


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lust vs Karen Kujo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lust vs Lucy/Nyu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lust over Black Jack is a sin!

Lucy/Nyu vs. Mahiru Inami


----------



## LA Park (Jul 24, 2018)

Lust vs Jotaro Kujo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Heathen @PhantomoftheRing, broke the Lust streak...for shame!

Lucy/Nyu vs Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Faye Valentine


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lucy/Nyu vs Kagome

Edit: I don't know them so Faye Valentine vs ... idk Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You voted against Team Wasp... I wanted revenge!

Jill Valentine vs. Kinu Himuro

EDIT:

Dammit, Trigon!

Faye Valentine vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jill Valentine vs Team Wasp

Well, @PhantomoftheRing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why you gotta be like that?


Janet and Nadia vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Team Wasp vs Bowser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Wasp vs. Hank Pym and Scott Lang, Team Ant-Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Team Wasp (by a fucking lightyear) vs Professor Pyg


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Err, really though? Can I not just pick none of the above and start a new one?

Fuck it, team Ant-Man vs Team Rocket :lol

Ninja'd dammit

Team Wasp vs Blue & Gold (Ted Kord & Booster Gold)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.

EDIT:

Extra good man. You saved Team Wasp!

Team Wasp vs. Kismet, Man of Fate


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Team Wasp vs Aztek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Wasp vs. Fiery Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Team Wasp vs Totally Spies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Wasp vs. Challengers of the Unknown


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Team Wasp vs Ch'p


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This one...

Team Wasp vs. Spider Jerusalem


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider Jerusalem vs Guy Gardner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know that must have been hard for you...

Guy Gardner vs. Barry Allen


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol easiest one I've ever had actually

Guy Gardner vs Elaine Belloc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elaine Belloc vs. Nightmare (Marvel)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Nightmare vs Minnie Mouse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Lust vs Minnie Mouse.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Minnie Mouse vs Elastigirl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Minnie mouse vs speedy gonzalez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Minnie Mouse vs. Little Audrey


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Minnie Mouse vs Mighty Mouse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mighty Mouse vs. Spider Jerusalem... the ultimate battle! :mark


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider Jerusalem vs The Question (Vic Sage)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm up for this run... just don't put him against my monsters or Doctor Strange... he will not survive.

Spider Jerusalem vs. Violet Hunter


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider Jerusalem vs Mr Quimper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I should read Transmetropolitan again.

Spider Jerusalem vs. Chandu the Magician


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider Jerusalem vs Merv Pumpkinhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Would you be terribly disappointed if I picked Merv?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nuts to it...

Spider Jerusalem vs. Timothy Hunter


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lol I honestly don't care either way tbh dude, I've long since given up on my favourites being popular as 90% of the forum has never heard of most of them because they're either literature, old movies or comic books (and not the ones that get turned into video games or children's cartoons.) :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Spider Jerusalem (but I do love Tim so much) vs Cinderella (Fables)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yeah... that's why I don't use too many pre-1960s movie characters... unless I want a lesser-known superhero to win. 

Spider vs. Doctor Thirteen


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Yeah... that's why I don't use too many pre-1960s movie characters.
> 
> Spider vs. Doctor Thirteen


It is what it is I guess. I'm just somebody who happens to be into shit most people my age and younger think is dated or in terms of literature I've mostly read Fantasy for the last 25 years with a book collection in the several hundreds. Same goes for comic books but in the thousands. Generally I'm always extremely happy to find people who like what I like but I never remotely expect it. 

Spider vs Traci 13


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same. 

I'm happy that I'm able to get Clea pity votes.










Spider vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Fuuuccck that's evil. It's still Spider though, it's gonna be on you to switch it up. 

Spider Jerusalem vs John Constantine (comic books, not piss-poor tv or movie adaptations.)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

John Constantine vs droopy


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

John Constantine vs Princess Amaya of House Amethyst


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You make me think about characters I haven't thought about in years... excellent.

John Constantine vs. John Silence


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

As if you just dropped a Blackwood character, actually shocked. 

I'm still going with Constantine though vs Mr Sinister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Constantine vs. Ayesha, She-who-must-be-obeyed


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Ayesha vs Otto Lidenbrock 

(do you think we might be getting a little obscure again maybe? :lol )


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe a little...

Ayesha vs. Dr. Heidegger

EDIT:

Ayesha vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Gonna bow out of this one. I've never actually read any Hawthorne outside of the Scarlet Letter so I actually have no way of judging. I'm more well read in the "weird fiction" and "lost world" type stuff as a precursor to Fantasy/Sci-Fi/Horror literature, pulps and comics books to be honest. American literature is a lot less studied here too tbh. My main literary genre is by far Fantasy too so after you get past the early classics in Sci-fi and Horror I start to lose steam also. I do love this thread though, always brings back recollections of past stories across various media, so I shall no doubt be back soon.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs Pennywise


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Pennywise

Pennywise vs Grand Admiral Thrawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pennywise vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs Mr. Ed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Raven


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

PASS


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Lydia Deetz

Lydia Deetz vs Mara Jade


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lydia vs Zatanna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs Kenzi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs. Satana (Marvel)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia > faux Raven

Lydia Deetz vs Rigby


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lydia Deetz vs Samus Aran


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky


Lydia Deetz vs. Modred the Mystic


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Lydia Deetz vs Sabrina Spellman


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Lydia Deetz vs Lily Munster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I almost picked Sabrina...


Lydia Deetz vs. Lydia the Tattooed Lady


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seriously. Samus lost to Lydia from Beetlejuice???

Lydia Deetz vs Clare Redfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Heck yeah she did!

Lydia Deetz vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Heck yeah she did!
> 
> Lydia Deetz vs. Jill Valentine


Well then that just bullshit 

Jill Valentine vs Lara Croft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's the truth, yo.

I ain't even mad. Who's up for a Jill run?

Jill vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

No forgiveness for Lydia blasphemers.

Regina vs Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Crash Bandicoot vs sonic the hedgehog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sonic vs. Morticia Addams :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Morticia Addams vs Wednesday Addams...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia and Wednesday vs. Doctor Mordrid


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Morticia & Wednesday Adams vs Death of the Endless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You accepted my cheating. Excellent.

Gah. Just to set things right...

Death of the Endless vs. Serena (Bewitched)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Zim


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Nemesis the Warlock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Creepy Susie

Death shall not die!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Dream of the Endless


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Salem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Should have seen that coming...


Death of the Endless vs. Doctor Strange


Yes... I will allow this...


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Amora the Enchantress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Khorne The Berserker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Swatted.

Death of the Endless vs Gor the God Butcher


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Morathi the Hag Sorceress of Ghrond


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. The Old Witch


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death vs Slannesh


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Lauralanthalasa Kanan


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Eeyore


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Miss Namikawa


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Skinner Sweet


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Nynaeve Al'Meara


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Ygor


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Lanfear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Nyarlathotep


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs FitzChivalry Farseer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Charles Dexter Ward


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Hastur the Unspeakable


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Delirium of the Endless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This run... roud

Death of the Endless vs. Abdul Alhazred


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Dr Herbert West


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Dream of the Endless


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dream is probably a better character... but, like Doctor Strange and Erik the Phantom, Death was the right character at the right time for me.

Death of the Endless vs. Sligguth


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

(I actually prefer Death too, she's in my top 5 comic book characters tbh - just know a lot of people prefer Dream so thought I'd throw him in the mix haha)

Death of the Endless vs Genocyber


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs The Batman Who Laughs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Same. Death is probably the only comic book character I would pick over Strange/Clea.

Death of the Endless vs. Barzai the Wise


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Belit (Conan The Barbarian)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Tommy Oliver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Janet van Dyne, The Wasp

IS DEATH'S STREAK OVER!??!?!?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Judge Dredd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm so shocked...


Death of the Endless vs. Traci 13


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs Sara Pezzini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death vs. Fantomah


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Death of the Endless vs Spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Squash match.

Death of the Endless vs. Shanna the She-Devil


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Death of the Endless vs The Magdalena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs. Pee-wee Herman

Could this be the end of Death?


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Pee wee herman vs Cowboy Bob


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Pee wee herman (seriously though? :lmao mental ) vs Grimgor Ironhide


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cowboy Bob? Do you mean Cowboy Curtis?


Pee-wee vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea Curtis my bad lol

Scarlet Witch vs Quicksilver


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Samus Aran










@virus21


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Scarlet Witch vs Red Sonja


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Why do you do this to me, RRR?

Going with good ol' Wanda.


Scarlet Witch vs. Silver Sorceress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Nocturne (Marvel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Mary Katherine "Merricat" Blackwood :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch is your eternal champion! I can dig it!


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Scarlet Witch vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark










Clea vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

/thread


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Jar Ja...nah I can't do it

Clea vs The Wasp


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Antman vs the Wasp


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Wasp vs Al Bundy


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Al Bundy vs Sam Malone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Al Bundy vs Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Al Bundy vs Sam Malone


:thelist

Al Bundy vs. Indiana Jones


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Indiana Jones

Indiana Jones vs B.A. Baracus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs. Jungle Jim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Henry Walton Jones Jr. vs Peter Parker


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs Happy Gilmore


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indiana Jones vs Cable (Josh Brolin version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dr. Henry Walton "Indiana" Jones, Jr. vs. Marion Ravenwood :sadbecky

The Clea and Strange of adventure movies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indiana Jones vs Morbo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't wanna vote against Morbo...

Indiana Jones vs. Buckaroo Banzai and the Hong Kong Cavaliers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish you hadn't.

Indiana Jones vs Elzar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs. Ford Prefect


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indiana Jones vs Ron Burgundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs. Zaphod Beeblebrox


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs Sergeant Terry Jeffords


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indiana Jones vs. The Wasp... BUT WHICH ONE!??!?!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You will never know... because Tyrion is about to vote against her.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MCU Wasp vs Iron Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fuck.

Iron Man vs The Iron Giant


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good.

Iron Man vs Captain America


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Iron Man vs Magnet Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Man vs. Gamora

FYI I would've picked the Iron Giant.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Iron Man vs Wayne Gale


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course you would've.

Iron Man vs Batman (Kevin Conroy version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That movie's amazing!

Batman (Conroy) vs. GOAT Batman (Adam West)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edit: Dammit 
Conroy Batman vs Greenwood Batman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman (Conroy) vs Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman (Conroy) vs. Zatanna Zatara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman (Conroy) vs Lex Luthor (Clancy Brown)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Conroy Batman vs Hamill Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hamill Joker vs. Raven/Rachel Roth


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs Ironside Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hamill Joker vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I kill you


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs Doc Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hamill Joker vs. Death of the Endless


You're wrong, Tyrion.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death vs Big Momma 

spite


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hooray for spite!

Death of the Endless vs. DCEU Lex Luthor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Hamill Joker vs. Death of the Endless
> 
> 
> You're wrong, Tyrion.


No, I'm not.

DCEU Lex Luthor.....just to spite you.

DCEU Lex Luthor vs DCAU Lex Luthor


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

DCEU Lex Luthor vs. Leto Joker


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

You made Raven cry, happy?








Leto Joker vs Amy Farrah Fowler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leto Joker vs. DCEU Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> DCEU Lex Luthor vs. Leto Joker


Please tell me you're not aware which is which.....


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

DCEU Harley Quinn vs DCEU Lois Lane


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Please tell me you're not aware which is which.....


I'm aware.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Amy Adams over Margot Robbie, but...

DCEU Harley Quinn vs DCAU Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rick Sanchez said:


> I'm aware.


fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm

DCAU Harley vs Doctor Strange


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

DCAU Harley vs Bella Thorne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So it's come to that...

Doctor Strange vs. Doc Ock

EDIT:

I don't know how to feel...

DCAU Harley Quinn vs. Injustice 2 Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> So it's come to that...
> 
> Doctor Strange vs. Doc Ock


Doc Ock vs Green Goblin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

We're still on Harley...


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Green Goblin vs. Arya Stark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Arya vs Scrappy Doo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DCAU Harley Quinn vs. Green Goblin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> We're still on Harley...


No. I'm going with the original. 

Green Goblin vs Superman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Arya vs the Jaws shark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. I'm going with the original.
> 
> Green Goblin vs Superman


Harley was the original. He ninja'd me.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jaws vs. Aquaman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruce the Shark vs. King Kong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Harley was the original. He ninja'd me.


I don't care if he ninja'd you, I went with Harley vs Doc Ock. I picked Doc because this Harley nonsense has to end already, and now it has.



PhantomoftheRing said:


> DCAU Harley Quinn vs. Green Goblin





Tyrion Lannister said:


> No. I'm going with the original.
> 
> Green Goblin vs Superman





Lord Trigon said:


> Arya vs the Jaws shark


Really.....

I'm out. Have your fun.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Edit: ok ok it was not my intention to genuinely piss anyone off

Jaws shark vs Green Goblin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was Arya before you edited it. And it's funny how you ignore the ninja-ing when it's a character you don't care about...

Harley Quinn beat Doctor Strange, so Doc Ock was never in.

He'll be fine. His favorites are popular. They always get good runs.

There's too much editing in this thread. I'm guilty of it.

Green Goblin vs. Tywin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Harley Quinn vs Grom Hellscream


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

We all good?

Harley vs Denethor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Tyrion Lannister

We all good? The demon guy wants to know.

Denethor vs. Darkseid


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

:O I have a name!

Darkseid vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Tyrion Lannister


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tyrion vs Gimli


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion vs. Cotton Hill


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fiddy Men!

Cotton Hill vs Peter Rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cotton Hill vs. Stewie Griffin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I wish I didn't have to vote against Cotton, but Stewie. Stewie's been a favourite of mine since 1999.






Stewie Griffin vs Michael Scott


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stewie Griffin vs. Bender


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bender vs Megatron (Beast Wars)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Professor Farnsworth


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bender vs Heath Ledger Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hephaesteus said:


> Tyrion Lannister vs Heath Ledger Joker


That ain't how this works, turkey!

Bender vs. Amy Wong


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Fixed it yeesh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Lrrr, ruler of the planet Omicron Persei 8


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love them both...

Bender vs. Ellen Ripley, who sounds a lot like the Planet Express Ship.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs Motoko Kusangi


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bender vs Winnie the Pooh


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Rodney Ruxin from The League


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've voted for Motoko...

God... this one's hard...

EDIT:

Less difficult.

Bender vs. Elsa (Frozen)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I would've voted for Motoko...
> 
> God... this one's hard...
> 
> ...


Oh come on. Winnie The Shit is more difficult than Ruxin? The League is one of the funniest shows of all time.

Bender vs Melisandre


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs Wall-E


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Elastigirl :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Rex (Toy Story)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Helen Parr :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs HAL 9000


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. The mom from The Incredibles :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Great, now you've seen Incredibles and have a new obsession.

Bender vs Dilbert


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. This has been going on since I saw 2. Just haven't brought it up here. I have enough obsessions as it is.

Bender vs. The Mad Hatter (Disney, 1951)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Why do you like female characters so much?

Bender vs The Mad Hatter (Arkham games)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Violet is GOAT

Bender vs Johnny 5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's an odd question. 

I'm not sure, really. I like plenty of male characters as well.

Violet is not unGOAT.

Bender vs. The Mad Hatter (DCAU)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bender vs Optimus Prime (G1)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs Ultron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. GOAT Robby the Robot


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Lois Griffin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Doc Savage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Carnage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs Robocop


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I really should vote for Carnage, but I'm gonna stay on Bender. I love Futurama. I don't have really deep, extensive knowledge on Carnage, despite how awesome the character is. I know the surface level stuff and I read up on things, but I'm more in tune with Futurama.

Bender vs Mr. Burns

No change. Never seen Robocop, and I wouldn't vote for him anyway.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bender vs Troy Barnes


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs T-1000


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bender vs. Castor Troy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Bender vs Vision


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Vision vs Zeus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vision did it?

Vision vs. Scarlet GOAT


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Vision of all people.....

Vision vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Vision vs. Moon Knight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

VISION IS NOT GETTING A RUN

Vision vs Doctor Strange


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Strange vs Baron Mordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Strange vs Indiana Jones


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Hamill Joker


I'm out for now.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ugh perfect timing as usual Tri -_-

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Doctor Strange vs. Deadpool.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange metaphysically stomps!










Doctor Strange vs. Chandu the Magician


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs Simon Phoenix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Erasmus Craven


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Strange vs Green Goblin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Green Goblin vs Hobgoblin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Green Goblin vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Octopus vs. Mysterio :mark


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Octopus vs Morbius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbius vs. Werewolf By Night


----------



## Flowsion (Apr 29, 2018)

Morbius vs Wilson Fisk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbius vs. Manphibian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morbius The Living Vampire vs The Shocker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbius vs. Monstro the Octopus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morbius The Living Vampire vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morbius the Living Vampire vs. N'Kantu, the Living Mummy










If you post Carnage again, I'll vote for him. I just wanted to do that match. Love all of those Marvel monster comics.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Morbius vs Carnage.

LOL. I got fucked up there for a second and forgot we couldn't post any match.

Why you would vote for fucking Morbius over Carnage just to do a match up with the Mummy, I don't know. *sigh*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The LIVING Mummy! Not The Mummy!

Carnage vs. Clea


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Carnage vs Anti-Venom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> The LIVING Mummy! Not The Mummy!
> 
> Carnage vs. Clea


Same shit.

Carnage shouldn't have lost.

Carnage vs Vulture


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Carnage vs Wilson Fisk


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Wilson Fisk ( The Kingpin ) vs The Scorpion


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kingpin vs. The Dread Dormammu :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kingpin vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. Ugh to you.

Carnage vs. Two-Face


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two-Face vs Professor Pyg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCK

Dent vs Carnage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two-Face vs Mr Freeze


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two-Face vs. Duela Dent


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Two-Face vs Ras Al Ghul


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two-Face vs. Anarky


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Two Face vs Mr. Hyde


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Two-Face vs. Penguin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Two-Face, unless it's TAS Penguin. TAS Penguin rules. 

Two-Face vs Scarecrow (DC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow vs. Pennywise the Dancing Clown


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scarecrow vs Baron Mordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This may shock you...

Scarecrow vs. Arcade


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Scarecrow vs Mr.Freeze


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Scarecrow vs Solomon Grundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow vs. Clea :mark :cheer :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (DC) vs Rorschach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow vs. Nadia van Dyne, The Wasp :mark :cheer :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (DC) vs Mr. Freeze (Batman TAS)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

scarecrow vs Scooby Doo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Scorpion (Spider-Man PS4)

If you've played the new Spider-Man game, you'll know why.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Scarecrow vs. Nadia van Dyne, The Wasp :mark :cheer :dance


AGAIN!

Clea is the referee.


----------



## Mr Rainmaker (Sep 16, 2018)

Scarecrow vs Zechs Merquise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Scarecrow vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Frank Costello (The Departed)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Scarecrow/Jonathan Crane vs. The Scarecrow (The Wizard of Oz, 1939)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Batman's Scarecrow vs The riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not that Riddler...

The Scarecrow (DC) vs. The Riddler (Frank Gorshin)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Doctor Octopus (Spider-Man PS4)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow (DC) vs. OH SNAP! Handicap match! Janet and Nadia van Dyne/The Wasps

Third time's a charm!










Scarlet Witch is the referee.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Scarecrow vs alex keaton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Scarecrow (Nolan)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Darkseid (DCAU)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scarecrow vs The Angry Video Game Nerd


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Scarecrow (Arkham series) vs Red Hood


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Scarecrow vs Thanos


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanos vs Loki


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Loki

Loki vs Thor


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Loki vs Hades


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loki vs Mr.Hyde


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Loki vs Ares (DC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

vs


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Loki vs Dr.Doom


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dr Doom vs Homer Simpson


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Homer Simpson vs. Ned Flanders AKA Stupid, Sexy Flanders.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Homer Simpson vs Bart Simpson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Homer Simpson vs. Yuna (FFX)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homer Simpson vs Moe Szyslak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Homer Simpson vs. Radioactive Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Homer Simpson, but I almost want to say Radioactive Man, because this is one of my all time favourite Simpsons jokes ever. 






It's all in the delivery.

Homer Simpson vs Brian Griffin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Homer vs. Death of the Endless, the 2nd greatest comic book character of all time.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PHANTOM PLAYS BY HIS OWN RULES, SUCKERS!

Death of the Endless vs. Clea


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea, who I guess has now been bumped down to 3'rd greatest. You're changing.

Clea vs Coraline


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ch-ch-changes...

Clea is still the most underrated comic book character of all time...

Clea vs. Nadia van Dyne, The Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on, man. You've been reading Clea since you were a kid. Have some loyalty, don't turn into me. 

Actually, the most underrated comic book character of all time is Doctor Fate, but whatever. 

Clea vs Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Dream of the Endless


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

~_~

Clea vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Doctor Strange vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can't add, sorry. You have to choose. That's the point.

Scarlet Witch, to avoid any arguments about that vs Vision


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> PHANTOM PLAYS BY HIS OWN RULES, SUCKERS!


Scarlet Witch vs. Doctor Octopus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> PHANTOM PLAYS BY HIS OWN RULES, SUCKERS!







Doctor Octopus vs Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Octopus vs. Squirrel Girl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Octopus vs J Jonah Jameson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J Jonah Jameson vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J Jonah Jameson vs Lucius Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

J Jonah Jameson vs. Jervis Tetch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

J Jonah Jameson vs Lock-Up


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

J Jonah Jameson vs Alfred


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Alfred

Alfred vs Jim Gordon


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alfred vs. Damian Wayne.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred. I've never liked Damian.

Alfred Pennyworth vs James Buchanan "Bucky" Barnes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alfred vs. Denny Colt, The Spirit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred vs Electro


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alfred vs. Bizarro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred vs Chun-Li


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alfred vs. Lois Lane.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred vs TAS Penguin


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Alfred vs. Killer Croc.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred vs Hamill Joker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Omg.........

Hell to the No Tyrion...... NO! You are *not* going to force me to choose!! 










**Sits this one out.**


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hamill Joker vs Carnage


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hamill Joker vs Luke Skywalker


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, piss on that.

Darth Vader vs The Flash


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Darth Vader

Darth Vader vs Emperor Palpatine


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Darth Vader vs. James Bond


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James Bond vs. Honey West


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

James Bond vs Colonel Hans Landa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James Bond vs. DEATH OF THE ENDLESS, SON!!!! :mark :woo :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You waited a fucking hour, sitting in this thread doing nothing, just to give me that garbage? fpalm

James Bond vs Batman

Don't even think about it.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

James Bond vs. Mystique


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

fpalm

Mystique vs TAS Penguin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

TAS Penguin vs Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAS Penguin vs. Delirium of the Endless


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

TAS Penguin vs Dormammu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TAS Penguin vs TAS Metallo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TAS Penguin vs. Mickey Mouse


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

TAS Penguin vs Kraven the Hunter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kraven the Hunter vs. Nadia and Janet van Dyne, The Wasps :mark :cheer :dance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know, TAS Penguin was in Phantom Of The Paradise.....two roles, including the singing voice of the lead. I'm disappointed in you.

Kraven The Hunter vs Venom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Son, I am very familiar with the career of Paul Williams. If I ever decide to show you my face, I'll post the picture I took with him.

Kraven vs. White Rabbit (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I know you are. The point was, Kraven over TAS Penguin.....I mean.....whatever. :shrug

Kraven vs Quentin Beck


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Quentin Beck vs. Flint Marko


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quentin Beck vs Aunt May


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was about giving Team Wasp a better chance. 

Aunt May vs. Team Wasp :asuka


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aunt May vs Tim Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

AUNT MAY RUN!!!!! :mark

Aunt May vs. Yuki Nagato


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Aunt May vs Captain Ahab


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Aunt May vs. Uncle Ben. :jericho2


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Aunt May vs Mary Jane Watson


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Mary Jane 

Mary Jane vs Gwen Stacy


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mary Jane vs Lois Lane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lois Lane vs. Clea, the greatest superhero love interest of all time.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sorry Phantom, but Lois is the GOAT love interest.

Lois Lane vs Barbara Gordon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky
Is Lois Lane the rightful ruler of the Dark Dimension?

Barbara Gordon vs. Namora


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Barbara Gordon vs Betty Kane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Barbara Gordon vs. Nico Minoru :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP!

Nico Minoru vs. Silver Sorceress


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nico Minoru vs Mad Hatter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was my favorite non-Sherlock/non-comic book as a kid... and the Batman villain is creepy-cool.

I should go with Hatter, but I want a Nico Minoru run, damnit!

Nico Minoru vs. Satin (The Spirit)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nico Minoru vs Mystique


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nico Minoru vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Clea vs Tombstone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Edward Cullen


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Clea vs Seth Brundle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky 

Clea vs. Suzy Bannion


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs Cyrano


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm here for a Suzy Bannion run. :mark

And it makes sense that she would be the one to take out a sorceress...

Suzy Bannion vs. Dr. Mirakle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Clea

REMATCH!! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Dracula


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm pretending it's Luke Evans...

Clea vs. Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You just wait until Megan Fox gets cast as Clea.....

Deadpool vs Luke Cage


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Wolverine


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wolverine vs Sabretooth


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sabretooth vs Jason Vorhees


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jason Vorhees vs Sub Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jason Voorhees vs. Frankenstein (Karloff)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Frankenstein (Karloff) vs Dracula (Christopher Lee)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome to my Nightmare...

Frankenstein (Karloff) vs. Nadia van Dyne/Wasp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frankenstein (Karloff) vs Frankenstein (DeNiro)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein (Karloff) vs. Imhotep (Karloff)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Frankenstein (Karloff) vs Swamp Thing


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swamp Thing vs Alexander Pierce (MCU)


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Swamp Thing vs Man Thing


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Swamp Thing vs Hunter Zolomon


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hunter Zolomon vs Norman Osborn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Osborn is a marvelous character

vs Mr. Sinister


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Norman Osborn vs Otto Octavius


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Osborn vs Namor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Norman Osborn vs The Lizard


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Osborn vs Magneto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magneto vs. Magik


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Damn. Hard one for me but gonna go with Magik for this turn.

Magik vs Psylocke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik vs. Songbird


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Magik vs Emmett "Doc" Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only because this might be it for Magik...

Magik vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp

I have to put her in a match at least once a day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magik vs Zatanna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn.

GOAT Zatanna vs. Namora


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

Zatanna vs Red Tornado


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Red Tornado vs. Black Panther


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Panther vs Johnny Storm


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Johnny Storm vs Sue Storm


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Johnny Storm vs Odin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Odin vs Loki


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loki vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loki vs. Jubilee

#voteforJubilee


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loki vs Scarecrow (DC)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow (DC) vs. Spider Jerusalem


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (DC) vs Scarecrow (Marvel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarecrow (DC) vs. Egghead (Batman)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Scarecrow (DC) vs Carnage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carnage vs. Henry Gondorff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really...

Carnage vs Namor The Sub Mariner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What? I can't keep track of your favorite character of the week. You were all about Carnage two days ago.

Screw it. Listening to my heart on this one.

Namor vs. Hellcat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's not what I meant. I just thought you, personally, were a bigger fan of Scarecrow. You vote against Carnage all the time, as evidenced now. I didn't expect it, that's all. I have no problem with Carnage winning, even though, in each of their best portrayals, I'd pick Scarecrow.

Also, I've been a Scarecrow fan for much longer.

Namor vs Mysterio in the inaugural Marvel comics Spock impersonator contest. And yes, I know Namor came first.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I am. Just thought you would want a win for Carnage. Scarecrow had a lengthy run a few weeks ago.

This is harder than it should be...

Mysterio vs. Werewolf by Night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And then you didn't give me a run...

Mysterio vs Ares


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was planning on it, but then you really-ed me!

Mysterio vs. Carnage


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

venom vs carnage


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> I was planning on it, but then you really-ed me!
> 
> Mysterio vs. Carnage


You could've just waited for my explanation...

Regardless, I don't need a run for anybody. I want the best character to win, whether or not the other one had a run and they didn't.

Carnage vs Mister Negative


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I didn't know an explanation was coming.

And I love Scarecrow, but he's not Clea or anyone like that. I was fine with giving Carnage the win.

Carnage vs. The Question


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Carnage vs Spider-Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No, he's not Clea. He's a cultural icon beloved by millions of people. 

Carnage vs Metallo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Carnage vs Venom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Carnage vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hey! Clea's loved by... like a dozen people!

Carnage vs. Mr. Mystic


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr Mystic vs Mr Fantastic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Mystic vs. Lady Luck


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Lady Luck vs Doctor Fate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. The Unstoppable Wasp, Nadia van Dyne!!!!!!!!! :dance :clap :mark :asuka


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Martian Manhunter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She wasn't unstoppable... :sadbecky 

Doctor Fate vs. The Dread Dormammu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Green Arrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs Doctor.....




























.....Doom


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Doctor Fate vs Darkseid


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Doctor fate vs Mr Jip


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Fate vs. Hades


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Hades vs Lucifer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lucifer (The Sandman) vs. Clea

#VoteforClea


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

OK, fine...

Clea vs Catwoman


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. Squirrel Girl


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Clea vs Wonder Woman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Wonder Woman vs Robin


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Robin vs Red Hood


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Robin vs Nightwing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

emerald-fire said:


> Wonder Woman vs Robin


What!? You never post in this thread! Did you come here just to kill Clea!?

Robin vs. Jubilee

#VoteforJubilee


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Jubilee vs Psylocke


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man.
Jubilee vs Moon Girl


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs Magician From Mars


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Professor X


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jubilee vs Northstar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs Henry Jarrod


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jubilee vs Wolverine, who is the most popular X-Men character and as such, you're obligated to vote for him.


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Wolverine vs Gambit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope.

Jubilee vs Murder Legendre 

EDIT:

Damn!

Gambit vs. Jubilee


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Sandman (Marvel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcomed back.

Jubilee vs Sandman (Wesley Dodds, DC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jubilee vs Doctor Strange


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Jubilee vs Spider-Gwen


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Jubilee vs. Kitty Pryde


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It continues...

Jubilee vs Mockingbird (Marvel)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Mad Hatter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Mandrake the Magician


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jubilee vs Victor Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Henry Frankenstein


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Frederick Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's pronounced "Fronkensteen."

And stop making this difficult for me! I want the Jubilee-a-Thon to continue!

Jubilee vs. Tobor the Great


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jubilee vs. a Bamf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Dr. Anton Mordrid


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Lockheed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Sofia Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jubilee vs. an army of Sentinels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Clea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

...
...
...

Clea vs. The Living Tribunal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Clea-a-Thon begins now!!!! :mark

Clea vs. Drusilla (EC Comics)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

I figured if I didn't pick Clea, you'd shoot down Alice in Wonderland in the book game.

Clea vs. The Crypt Keeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alice's... was my favorite non-Sherlock/non-comic book as a kid. You have nothing to fear...

...unless you put it against The Phantom of the Opera.

Damn you for this! :sadbecky

Clea vs. The Vault Keeper


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. DC's storytellers Cain and Abel


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Cain and Abel vs The Crypt keeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Doctor Death (This Magazine is Haunted)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Elvira


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Crypt Keeper vs Ebony Maw (the Thanos minion who did all the talking in Infinity War)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Uncle Creepy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The crypt keeper vs skeletor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Cousin Eerie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Obnoxio The Clown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt Keeper vs. Sabrina the Teenage Witch, who was once a horror host.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The cryptkeeper vs the original cryptkeeper from the original takes from the crypt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

As a lifelong EC/Tales fan, I'm never sure if I should put a space or hyphen between Crypt and Keeper or not. It seems to vary. EC covers usually had him billed as the Crypt-Keeper.

Also, I was intentionally vague... I didn't want to pick between them. :sadbecky

EC Crypt-Keeper vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

EC Crypt-Keeper vs Prowler


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Prowler vs. Kraven


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Kraven vs Doctor Octopus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doc Ock vs. Lady Octopus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Lady Octopus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. Gwenpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Nicodemus West


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. Jabberwocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. White Rabbit (Marvel)










Don't you dare, Cheshire!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Hsien-Ko










THIS IS NOT HSIEN-KO'S DOMAIN. REMEMBER THAT.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. Godzilla Junior


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Clea vs olive oyl


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea dripped in olive OIL


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea is your eternal champion!!!!!!!!!!










/thread


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

...what now? >.>


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> ...what now? >.>


Clea won the thread and now it's over. Everyone can go home.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Clea vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too cruel, sir.










Doctor Strange vs. Silver Dagger


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Clea won the thread and now it's over. Everyone can go home.


I don't think such a claim is in your jurisdiction.

Dr. Strange vs Nadia Van Dyne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@SUPA HOT FIRE.

I just killed Clea. My heart can't take another one.

Are you going to murder my childhood friend or my autistic role model? No pressure.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

SUPA Surfer got this. :quite

-----.

Dr. Strange vs. Hulk.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good man... I think.

Doctor Strange vs. Magik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Lockheed


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

zrc said:


> Magik vs Lockheed


:goaway


Magik vs. Rogue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Nightcrawler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik vs. Colossus


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Gambit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gambit vs Omega Red


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit vs Spiral


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm gone for two seconds and Magik is already out?!

You're lucky I love Gambit...

Gambit vs. Psylocke


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Psylocke vs Mojo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psylocke vs. Janet van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke vs Kwannon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psylocke vs. Magik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke vs X23


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psylocke vs. Scarlet Witch :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Psylocke vs Blink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psylocke has officially made :thelist

Psylocke vs. Zatanna


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke vs Kitana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Psylocke vs. Nico Minoru :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke vs Phil Mitchell


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Psylocke vs Starfire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Psylocke vs Aunt May


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

^









Psylocke vs Spider-Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I would've voted for Starfire

Spider-Woman vs. Gwen Stacy :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Got to go with Jess on this one. Sorry

Spider-Woman vs Silk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I understand. Still... :sadbecky

Spider-Woman vs. Triplicate Girl :mark


I am the world's only Triplicate Girl fan.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triplicate Girl vs Multiple Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Triplicate Girl vs. Saturn Girl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triplicate Girl vs Squirrel Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only because this will NEVER happen again...

Triplicate Girl vs. Moon Girl (EC Comics)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Triplicate Girl vs Flamebird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Triplicate Girl vs. Light Lass


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Triplicate Girl vs Dr. strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean, it's obviously Strange... but I don't want this to end. It's too beautiful.

Pass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Triplicate Girl vs Phantom Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Honestly... pass.

I love me some Legion of Super-Heroes.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nuts to this...

Triplicate Girl vs. Bouncing Boy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Bouncing Boy vs Bishop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, what a run for a really ridiculous character! roud :dance :woo

#TriplicateGirlislove

Bouncing Boy (she lives on through him) vs. The Phantom Stranger


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger vs Jack the Ripper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Does he count?

Phantom Stranger vs. The Phantom of the Mall


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Does he count?
> 
> Phantom Stranger vs. The Phantom of the Mall


Jack the Ripper was a character created by the media, so yeah. The real killer was (and never will be) found. 

Phantom Stranger vs Yoda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'll allow it. 

I went on a Ripper tour when I was in London a few months ago.

#PhantomPhunPhact

Phantom Stranger vs. Sabrina Spellman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger vs Gizmo and Salem the Cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom Stranger vs. FORMER CHAMPION TRIPLICATE GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark :woo :dance


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Phantom Stranger vs Phantom of the Opera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But it was three against one... :sadbecky


The Phantom (Lon Chaney) vs. The Phantom (Michael Crawford)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Michael Crawford Phantom vs Frank Spencer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported.

Crawford Phantom vs. Prof. Harold Hill


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Harold Hill vs Victor Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Frankenstein vs. Mamuwalde/Blacula


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Victor Frankenstein vs The Grand High Witch (The Witches)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Victor Frankenstein vs. Captain Spaulding


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Captain Spaulding vs Pennywise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Jeffrey T. Spaulding (Animal Crackers) 










vs. 

Larson E. Whipsnade


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Captain Jeffrey T. Spaulding vs Sabrina Spellman >.>


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sabrina vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I hate that I have to kill a Groucho character, but...

Sabrina Spellman vs. Clea










EDIT:

Wow... we came up with the same match. I should... reevaluate my life.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I'd say Clea so Phantom doesn't throw that Becky sad gif at me. 

Clea vs Mary Jane Watson


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mary Jane vs Gamora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

There would've been no sadbecky for that... but there will now be a sadbecky for MJ beating Clea.

:sadbecky


MJ vs. The far superior Gwen Stacy :mark :woo :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mary Jane vs Jessica Drew


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway 

MJ is Peter's silver medal. 

MJ vs. Nico Minoru


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs Littlefoot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs. Doctor Occult


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs Madame Xanadu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs. Silver Sorceress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nico Minoru vs Traci 13


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nico vs. Magician From Mars


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Nico Minoru vs. Grape Ape


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Grape Ape vs Snidely whiplash


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Snidely Whiplash vs. Boris Badenov


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Boris Badenov vs Muttley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Boris vs. Josie


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Josie vs Top Cat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Josie vs. Cheryl Blossom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Josie vs Hong Kong fooey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hong Kong fooey, Number One Super Guy vs Jabberjaw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hong Kong Phooey, quicker than the human eye vs. The Groovie Goolies :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Groovie Goolies vs. The Drak Pack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovie Goolies vs. Sabrina the Teenage GOAT


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sabrina vs. Wendy










(By the way, I just downloaded all ten episodes of Sabrina. You got me curious.)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wendy vs wendy of Wendy's fame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wendy vs. Fu Manchu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wendy vs. Dot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wendy vs. Little Audrey


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wendy vs. Gloria Glad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wendy vs. Little Lulu


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wendy vs wendy... testaburger


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wendy vs. Little Lotta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wendy vs. Chibi Maruko-chan


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wendy vs. Hot Stuff


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wendy vs. Sabrina Spellman 

#obsession #TheNewClea #jkCleaforever


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

wendy vs Maya fey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


Wendy vs. Magik :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Gambit


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gambit vs Rogue


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit vs X23


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I MISSED MAGIK?!?!??!?!? :sadbecky

Gambit vs. Shang-Chi, Master of Kung Fu.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit vs Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gambit vs. Nadia van Dyne/GOAT Wasp :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gambit vs Ego The Living Planet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ego vs Unicron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Do you come back just to kill the characters I love?!??!?!

Gambit vs. Enchantress (Marvel)










EDIT:

Ego vs. Enchantress


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quiet.

Ego vs Bucky Barnes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ego vs Mogo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ego vs. Mothra


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mothra vs gozirra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Mothra vs. Hedorah


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mothra vs. Gaiking


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mothra vs King Kong


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mothra vs. Gundam Spiegel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra vs. Gyango


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mothra vs. Rodan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mothra vs Gamera


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mothra vs Mewtwo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra vs. Giant Wasp


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mothra vs Sabrina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mothra vs King Kong


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

King Kong vs Dr Frank n Furter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Kong vs. Clea and Godzilla


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea and Godzilla vs. Pixie and Dixie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea and Godzilla :mark vs. Sherlock and Watson :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sherlock and Watson vs cartman, Kenny, Kyle, Stan, Token, Craig, Tweek, Jimmy and Timmy.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sherlock and Watson vs hercule peroit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sherlock and Watson vs Mothra


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Sherlock & Watson


Sherlock & Watson vs. Fry and Bender


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fry and Bender vs Terrance and Phillip vs Itchy and Scratchy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Itchy and Scratchy vs. Tom and Jerry


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Itchy and Scratchy vs Wile E. Coyote and the Road Runner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wile E. Coyote and the Road Runner vs. Magik, Donald Duck, Gambit, Alice (Alice in Wonderland), Supergirl, Freddy Krueger, Iron Man, and Lydia Deetz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poison Ivy vs. Mystique


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Mystique vs Catwoman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Catwoman vs. Magik


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Bender


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Magik vs. Black Widow


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Magik vs Calypso


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Magik vs. Juggernaut


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Juggernaut vs Colossus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Juggernaut vs. Deadpool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Piscina de los muertos (Pool of the dead)










Deadpool vs Thanos


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadpool vs Magneto


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Deadpool vs Carnage


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadpool vs Dorian Gray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dorian Gray vs. John Silence


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dorian Gray vs Captain Nemo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Nemo vs. Jane Eyre


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Captain Nemo vs Allan Quatermaine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Nemo vs. Mina Harker


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mina Harker vs Tom Sawyer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mina Harker vs. Fu Manchu


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mina Barker vs Alice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky


Mina Harker vs. Clea


No pictures. This one's too much for me. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mina Harker vs Drusilla


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

From Vault of Horror or Buffy?

If Vault, you've been paying attention. Good show.

Drusilla... because it ain't happening again vs. Triplicate Girl... the last person I said that about.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drusilla vs Gambit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Mary Katherine "Merricat" Blackwood :mark


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Drusilla vs Elvira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drusilla vs. The Comic Code


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, we know which one won in real life...

Drusilla :mark vs. Regina (The Outer Limits) :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Regina (Once Upon a Time)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Regina (Dino Crisis)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Regina (Rocket Power)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Regina (Mean Girls)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Drusilla vs. Regina (Scary Movie)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well it's Brenda (Scary Movie) but she's hilarious. 


Brenda Meeks vs Cindy Campbell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, but "Brenda" didn't go with the Regina run we had going. So I went with the actresses real name.


Cindy Campbell vs. Shelley Darlingson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cindy Campbell vs. Vulnavia (The Abominable Dr. Phibes) :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Vulnavia vs. Lyra, the She-Devil


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vulnavia vs. Master Kau (Mr. Vampire)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Vulnavia vs Kamala Khan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Vulnavia vs. Suzy Bannion


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Critters


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Phoenix (Phantom of the Paradise)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Creeps (Night of the Creeps)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Ophelia Frump


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Ghoulies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Hungry Beast (TerrorVision)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Elder of Bliss


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheshire said:


> Suzy Bannion vs. The Elder of Bliss


WTF?

Suzy Bannion vs Nancy Thompson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Samantha Hughes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. That version of the Wicked Witch of the West whose flying monkeys shoot out her breasts


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Suzy Bannion vs BW Megatron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. The Phantom of the Opera that had no deformity/mask, bit tongues out, and let rats crawl down his pants.

That happened.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Suzy Bannion vs. The Phantom of the Opera that had no deformity/mask, bit tongues out, and let rats crawl down his pants.
> 
> That happened.


Where is that from?

Suzy Bannion vs Slimer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Phantom of the Opera (1998)... directed by Dario Argento! 

Tough. 


Gonna keep the streak alive. All hail Suzy Bannion!










Suzy Bannion vs. Sabrina Spellman

Witch Slayer vs. Witch


I'm gonna cry.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Suzy Bannion vs. Becka Savage

Witch Slayer vs. Witch Slayer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't know how to feel... :sadbecky

The Unstoppable Suzy Bannion vs. Silver Dagger


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Succulent Suzy Bannion vs. Ra's Al Ghul


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ra's Al Ghul vs Vandal Savage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ra's al Ghul vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ra's al Ghul vs. Red Robin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Robin vs Red Hood


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Robin vs. Janet van Dyne/The Wasp :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Robin vs Spawn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I will come for you. 

Red Robin vs. Hela


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Robin vs Starscream


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream vs. Mothra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starscream vs Soundwave


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream vs. Optimus Prime and his BFF, the Wasp.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starscream vs Arcee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream vs. Captain Marvel... this one:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starscream vs Cobra Commander


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream vs. New She-Ra...


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starscream vs Mighty Max


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starscream vs. OG She-Ra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80's She-Ra vs Jem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

'80s She-Ra vs. Mary "Stormer" Phillips :mark











Another ship o' mine:


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80s She-Ra vs 2002 He-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

'80s She-Ra vs. '80s Catra


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80s She-Ra vs Lion-O


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

'80s She-Ra vs. Rey, your favorite SW character.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

80s She-Ra vs Goliath from Gargoyles


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oooh. That's actually a tough one...

I'm a sucker for a streak :asuka, so...

'80 She-Ra vs. Miki Saegusa


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

'80 She-Ra vs Megabyte


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was quick.

I'm leaving, so...

'80s She-Ra vs. Supergirl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Supergirl has been on here to often

80s She-Ra vs Yugi Muto


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yugi Muto vs Bakura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...


Yugi Moto vs. Dana Scully :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dana Scully vs. Sydney Bristow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dana Scully vs. Mandrake the Magician


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mandrake the Magician vs. Mr. Miracle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mister Miracle vs. Sarah Jane Smith


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sarah Jane vs. THAT GOD-DAMN FROG!!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I like the frog...










Sarah Jane vs. Leela


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Umm, yeah... I was hoping for a long Sarah Jane run, but Leela would totally kick her ass.


Leela vs. Ace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love both, but I would've gone with Smith. Leela would destroy her in a "real" fight tho.

Leela vs. Dodo Chaplet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Leela vs. Susan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leela vs. Perpugilliam "Peri" Brown


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mmm... Peri.

Peri vs. Romana


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Romana vs Rose Tyler


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

rose tyler vs peewee herman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Romana vs. Tegan Jovanka


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

You were Phantom'd

Rose Tyler vs K9


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh. :goaway

K9 vs. Tomoko Kuroki


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

K9 vs Garfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Dick Tracy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Bagpuss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Sailor Mercury, beloved former champion of this thread.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Paddington


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Garfield vs Snoopy


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Scrappy Doo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Garfield vs Heathcliff


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Clifford the big red dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Garfield vs. Doraemon


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Garfield vs Mary Poppins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Mary Poppins vs. Elizabeth Bennet


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mary Poppins vs Jafar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mary Poppins vs. Wendy Darling


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Mary Poppins vs. Fairy Godmother.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary Poppins vs. Mary Poppins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OG Mary Poppins vs. Sherry Bobbins


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Sherry Bobbins vs. Apu.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

YOU PICKED THE PARODY?!??!?!? :goaway

Apu vs. Magik :mark :woo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

B-b-but I cannot resist The Simpsons.... :sadbecky

Apu vs. Moe.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Apu vs. Doctor Strange... but he's a Simpsons character.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^I love Springfield Punx!


Doctor Strange Springfield Punx vs. Thanos Springfield Punx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange Springfield Punx vs. The Wasp Springfield Punx


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Wasp Springfield Punx vs. Harley Quinn Springfield Punx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp Springfield Punx vs. Spider-Gwen Springfield Punx


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Wasp Springfield Punx vs. Ivy Springfield Punx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp Springfield Punx vs. The Wasp (MCU)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Wasp (MCU) vs. The Wasp Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp Woman vs. Zombie Wasp










^ I find that oddly adorable.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zombie Wasp vs. Zombie Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOOD LORD!!! *choke*

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. Vampire Jubilee


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. Vampire Storm (Bloodstorm)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. Sligguth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. The God Eater


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. Gomdulla the Living Pharaoh


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. J. Jonah Jameson's son's version of the wolf-man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zombie Doctor Strange vs. Franken-Castle


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Franken Castle vs Blade


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway

Never Punisher over Doctor Strange!!! Ugh!!! 

Blade vs. Zatanna


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Blade vs Frankenstein's Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Dr. Richard Vollin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankensteins MONSTER vs Blackadder


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Frankenstein's Monster vs Dr Victor Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Kharis/The Mummy (Christopher Lee)










EDIT:

*sigh*

Fine.

Frankenstein's MONSTER.

I feel dirty.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sage saying fuck you is hot.

Frankensteins MONSTER Vs Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein (FIGHT ME, DWEEBS!) vs. Dr. Jack Griffin/The Invisible Man


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankensteins MONSTER vs King Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Two old friends of mine...










Frankenstein vs. Princess Asa Vajda


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Frankensteins MONSTER vs Jabba the Hutt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Carrie White


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Dr. Goldfoot


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Frankenstein vs. Santa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass. I can't vote against my boy Santa in December!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Santa vs Michael De Santa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santa Claus vs. Santa Doom


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Santa vs South Park Santa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Santa Claus vs. The monstrous Santa suit from Invader Zim


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Santa Claus vs Mrs Claus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's just mean. They're the Strange and Clea of Christmas. :sadbecky


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Mary Poppins


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Claus vs Veruca Salt


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Brinke Stevens


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Claus vs Hercule Poirot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Clea

Phantom has become a parody of himself!!! :woo :dance :anna


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ye of little faith believe the Clauses are fictional?

Mrs. Claus vs Tiny Tim


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs. Claus vs Mrs Claus (the horror film version)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Zombie Elves


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Bumble


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mrs Claus vs Big Bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Snow Miser


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. The Heat Miser


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mrs. Claus vs. Holly


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Holly vs. The Kraken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

what?

That terrible CGI Kraken vs. The totally boss Harryhausen Kraken


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The totally boss Harryhausen Kraken vs. The totally boss Harryhausen Cyclops


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Totally Boss Harryhausen Cyclops vs. The Exceptionally Groovy Harryhausen Ymir


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ymir vs Gamera


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gamera vs Grandmama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gamera vs. Mothra


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Gamera vs Serpentera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra vs. Bee Woman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Greatsthegreats said:


> Gamera vs Serpentera


Gamera vs Dragonzord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oops. Wrote the wrong creature. Sorry.

Gamera vs. Doctor Shinigami


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Shinigami for the Kamen Rider reference

Doctor Shinigami vs Kuroto Dan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Shinigami vs. Egyptus


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Shinigami vs Starfish Hitler


----------



## ieltsbackdoor1 (Dec 11, 2018)

ieltsexpats(at)yahoo dot com) IELTS Immigration, TOEFL certificate, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, NEBOSH IGC online, CFA exams, CFA scores, CFA india, SAT sores , BSL Turkey, AAT, ACCA scores, PSAT, ACT Scores, HEC Paris, HEC Montreal, CAE, CPE, OPI, OPIC, FCE, TOEIC, ESOL, PET, PTE, GRE Scores, GMAT USA, PMP certification, buy ielts band 5, buy ielts band 5.5, buy ielts band 6, buy ielts band 6.5, buy ielts band 7, buy ielts band 7.5, buy ielts band 8, buy ielts band 8.5, buy ielts band 9, ielts british council, ielts idp, ielts ukvi, ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India| IELTS Rome | IELTS Istanbul| IELTS without exams kuwait city, BSL UK, 


buy original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts malaysia, | ielts dubai| ielts Certificate Toefl Pakistan| IELTS Shanghai, ielts shanghai test dates, ielts beijing, ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| 
ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK, 


buy/get/purchase/order registered/original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl/gmat/gre/nebosh/pmp/esol/ certificate in saudi arabia, Kuwait, Qatar, Malaysia, Signapore, Canada, USA, UK, nebosh certificate without exam in india, Buy/obtain legit/certified/verified ielts/pte certificate without exams India, Oman, Nepal, Iran, Afghanistan, Yemen | Purchase/buy legit ielts/nebosh igc certificate without exam in riyadh, Dubai, Mecca, Jeddah, Abu Dhabi, Sydney, New York,Doha, Kabul, Hyderebad, Tashkent, Hanoi, Hong Kong, Islamabad, Seoul,Tehran, Riyadh, Baghdad, Kabul, Kuala Lumpur | buy original ielts certificate/toefl in Saudi arabia, UAE, Canada, Malaysia, Signapore, Qatar, | buy ielts certificate in saudi arabia, pmp certification,| original Ielts dubai, | Ielts band 7| Get toefl certificate Riyadh| get genuine ielts certificate in Kuwait| Get ielts online without exams| Nebosh certificate| buy real nebosh certificate| Taking Test IELTS| buy toefl online| get ielts band 7| toefl certificate online| Genuine certificate| original ielts/toefl UK| verified ielts| ielts dubai| Certificate Toefl Pakistan| ielts certificate Dubai| ielts Certificate online Qatar| ielts Singapore| 


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102

Skype: IELTS.2017) Buy/get original/authentic ielts/pte/toefl without attending the exams/test in sydney, malbourne, perth, Toronto, London, Los Angeles, New York |Purchase certified ielts/toefl certificate Australia| original Ielts uk| Ielts band 7 usa, Qatar | Get authentic toefl certificate uae| genuine ielts certificate saudi arabia| Get ielts online qatar |Request Nebosh igc certificate kuwait | buy Legit nebosh certificate india without Taking Test ,IELTS turkey |buy registered ielts australia, usa, uk| buy toefl online Lebanon| get ielts band 7 Canada | toefl certificate online france| obtain Genuine ielts/pte certificate uk| 

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017) Get/buy original/registered Ielts/pte/nebosh/hec Certificate Without Exam In UK, Australia, Canada, New Zealand, USA, china, uae | british council ielts result signapore, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, ielts registration usa, uk, uaeBuy original Ielts/pte Certificate Without Exam in Riyadh, Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, jeddah, Saudi Arabia/Abha, Khobar,Jeddah,Saudi Arabia/ Tabuk, mecca, Dubai, Brisbane, Adelaide, Medina Saudi Arabia| Selling Original IELTS Certificates Online in United Arab Emitates, dubai, abu dhabi ,UAE, DUbai buy ielts certificate in Saudi Arabia, ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, ielts certificate without exam in riyadh, Perth, Kabul, ielts certificate for sale in saudi arabia,buy ielts certificate india, australia, usa, canada, | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india, saudi arabia, qatar, france, italy, germany, |ielts certificate without exam in delhi | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | ielts certificate without exam in punjab, Abu dhabi, Doha, Kuwait City,| ielts certificate without exam in kerala, buy original ielts certificate online | how to get ielts certificate online in Sydney,Perth, Melbourne, | ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad , England, New York, |get ielts certificate without exam in india, australia, new zealand, norway, | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai , Ryiadh, Alice Springs, Hobart,| get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan | Where to buy real ielts certificate in dubai| Buy Real IELTS certificate without exams in Abu Dhabi, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia,
Australia, Kuwait, Chine, Turkey,Lebanon, hec paris ranking, hec paris mba fees, hec paris undergraduate, hec paris mba ranking, hec paris notable alumni, hec paris mim, hec paris campus, hec versailles, 

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


ieltsexpats(at)yahoo(dot)com) buy genuine/legit ielts/pte certificate in Saudi Arabia, kuwait, uae, uk, usa, nepal, india, malaysia, get original/nebosh ielts certificate without exam in saudi arabia, lebanon, singapore, qatar, france, canada, australia, ielts/toefl certificate without exam in riyadh, dubai, jeddah, mecca, abu dhabi, london, toronto, new york, sydney, paris, purchase registered ielts/gre certificate for sale in saudi arabia, afghanistan, ielts backdoor in saudi arabia, kuwait, turkey, spain, how to get ielts certificate without exam in uae, germany, italy, ielts/gmat certificate for sale in uae, buy original ielts certificate, ielts certificate without exam in dubai, buy ielts certificate in india, genuine ielts certificate, buy ielts certificate online, buy ielts certificate in dubai, buy toefl certificate, ielts certificate for sale in uae, ielts certificate for sale, ielts certificate verification, buy ielts certificate uk, ielts trf tracking, pte certificate without exam in india, get pte certificate without exam, buy pte certificate, pte certificate for sale, 
nebosh certificate for sale, nebosh certificate without exam in india, nebosh certificate verification, how to check nebosh igc result online, nebosh online exam, nebosh igc online exam,nebosh certificate


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017)ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia, Australia, New Zealand, Kuwait, UAE, nebosh certificate without exam in india, uae, kuwait, malaysia, pte certificate without exam in singapore, norway, uk, usa, Qatar, malaysia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| Ielts certificate without Exam| Toefl Certificate without Test | Real IELTS speaking Test Questions | IELTS speaking band 7 india | IELTS speaking test samples with answers | IELTS speaking test samples questions/band 8 | IELTS speaking band 6 sample | Latest speaking topics for IELTS with answers | IELTS speaking band 7 sample | get ielts certificate without exam in pakistan| lost my ielts certificate |ielts certificate without exam in hyderabad |ielts certificate without exam in delhi| about nebosh course | nebosh course in trivandrum | buy fake nebosh certificate |how to check fake nebosh certificate | buy nebosh certificate | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/toelf exam backdoor | pte backdoor hyderabad | toefl proxy agents in hyderabad | ielts agents in hyderabad | pte proxy agents in hyderabad | toefl agents in hyderabad | ielts backdoor chennai | ielts backdoor in bangalore, sydney, london, | ielts agents in hyderabad, new york, | toefl backdoor hyderabad | ielts/PTE/toelf/nebosh/gmat/gre proxy agents Saudi Arabia/kuwait/qatar/china/signapore/malaysia/france/uk/usa/russia | ielts exam proxyIELTS Backdoor in India | IELTS Backdoor Pakistan | IELTS backdoor chennai, perth, | IELTS/PTE/NEBOSH/TOEFL/GMAT/GRE backdoor in Bangalore/Dubai/Sydney/New York/London/Toronto/Doha/Abu DHabi/Mecca/Jeddah/Riyadh |toefl backdoor hyderabad/ | ielts certificate without exam in punjab | where to get ielts without exam in Pakistan | ielts certificate without exam in chennai | where to get ielts certificate abu dhabi | get ielts certificate without exam in mumbai| ielts certificate for sale in india | how to get ielts certificate without exam in india | ielts exam backdoor in hyderabad

Are you looking for IELTS certificate for sale without exam? Well, your search has made you land on the right page! We are a renowned provider of IELTS certificates without exam. The IELTS or the International English Language Test is the most popular English language proficiency test of the world for global migration and higher education. It assesses all your English skills including listening, writing, reading and speaking. The aim of this test is to make sure that you don’t have any problem communicating in your new life abroad. Contact us for more info:

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


IELTS introduction
The International English Language Testing System (IELTS) measures the language proficiency of people who want to study or work where English is used as a language of communication. It uses a nine-band scale to clearly identify levels of proficiency, from non-user (band score 1) through to expert (band score 9).

IELTS Academic or IELTS General Training
IELTS is available in two test versions: Academic - for people applying for higher education or professional registration, and General Training for those migrating to Australia, Canada and the UK, or applying for secondary education, training programmes and work experience in an English-speaking environment. Both versions provide a valid and accurate assessment of the four language skills: listening, reading, writing and speaking. 

IELTS treats all test takers with the utmost fairness and respect by actively avoiding cultural bias, and accepting all standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English.

IELTS is available at more than 1,200 locations worldwide, including more than 50 locations in the USA, and there are 48 test dates a year.

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


Skype: IELTS.2017)Accepted for Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK
IELTS is accepted as evidence of English language pro?ciency for study, work and migration in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the UK, as well as for study and work in the USA.

Each country sets its own IELTS requirements. For up-to-date information, please visit the relevant government websites.

Australia
Australia
IELTS is accepted for many visa categories, as well as for permanent residency in Australia. It is also a requirement for some Australian professional organisations and accrediting bodies.

Achieve your dream to go to Australia with IELTS
Canada
Canada
If you are applying for a work visa, professional recognition or for permanent residency in Canada, it is likely that you will be required to present evidence of English language proficiency. IELTS General Training is the only internationally available English proficiency test accepted by Immigration, Refugees and Citizenship Canada (IRCC) for immigration to Canada.

Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102

Open doors to Canada with IELTS
New Zealand
New Zealand
The New Zealand government asks for IELTS as evidence of English language proficiency for many visas, including those within the Skilled Migrant, Investor and Entrepreneur, Residence from Work and Parent categories.

Your journey to New Zealand begins with IELTS
UK image - field of flowers
UK
Evidence of English language ability is a requirement for those applying to settle permanently in the UK (also known as applying for 'leave to remain' or 'long residence').

Live, work and study in the UK with IELTS


Why accept IELTS scores?
IELTS is the world's most popular high-stakes English language test for higher education and global migration, with over 3 million tests taken in the past year in over 140 countries.

A truly global test 
The IELTS test is trusted by over 10,000 organisations, including universities, professional bodies, employers and migration authorities. Learn more about how IELTS results are used to gain entry into study, professional registration and work as well as for migration purposes.

IELTS is the only English language test that is accepted by all of the key immigration authorities in Australia, Canada, New Zealand and the United Kingdom, for visa applications and migration purposes. Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection, Citizenship and Immigration Canada, Immigration New Zealand, and UK Visas and Immigration all trust IELTS as a true and reliable measure of English proficiency.

IELTS offers you a choice of two test versions to better meet your needs. IELTS Academic measures English language proficiency needed for an academic, higher learning environment while the IELTS General Training measures a test taker’s proficiency in a practical, everyday context.

IELTS actively avoids cultural bias in order to ensure all test takers are treated with the utmost fairness. The IELTS test consists of questions that are relevant to the way people need to use English in their studies or working lives. The topics covered by the test are both interesting and contemporary, and are based on an analysis of the ways in which language is used in the 'real world'.

All standard varieties of native-speaker English, including North American, British, Australian and New Zealand English are accepted.


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102


ielts.2017(at)yahoo(dot)com) Buy original ielts/nebosh certificate without exam in india, australia, uk, usa, uae, qatar, Buy ielts british council Saudi Arabia,Norway, Italy, Germany, Netherland, ielts preparation India/kuwait/Jordan/ , ielts test practice Malaysia, Qatar/ british council ielts result signapore, ielts meaning riyadh, ielts for canada, ielts full form, ielts practice test listening oman,Qatar, canada, ielts fees china, cambridge ielts books, ielts ukvi uk, , ielts idp, ielts practice test reading, ielts test booking, ielts exam booking, ielts practice test online, ielts australia, ielts syllabus, ielts practice test pdf. what is ielts exam, cambridge ielts , ielts cost, ielts registration british council france, new zealand, ielts practice test writing, ielts test papers with answers download, ielts online registration iran,iraq, sri lanka, yemen, Argentina, Uruguay,Venezuela, Peru, ielts registration idp Ecuador,Guyanna,Paraguay,Chile,Colombia,Bolivia,Brazil,Bolivia,Chile,Colombia, british council ielts preparation, ielts speaking sample questions, buy ielts riyadh, doha, dubai, sydney, abu dahbi, buy ielts scores, buy ielts without exams in saudi arabia, uae, kuwait, qatar, buy original ielts certificate in india, oman, afghanistan, iran, iraq, italy, book ielts idp, ielts book free download, ielts exam questions, ielts general training books, ielts ebook free download pdf, what is ielts exam fees, ielts registration usa, how to prepare for ielts at home, what is ielts exam pattern, ielts registration fees, ielts introduction speaking, ielts test center near me, ielts score pattern, ielts meaning in hindi, ielts duration validity, what is ielts score, ielts exam fee uk, ielts exam start time,ielts syllabus and pattern pdf, british council ielts united states


Email: ielts.2017 (at) yahoo com
General support: ieltsexpats (at) yahoo com
Skype: IELTS.2017
WhatsApp Only (+237)- 670672102



ielts certificate Dubai| ielts/BSL Certificate online Qatar, Saudi Arabia| ielts Singapore, UAE| ielts/toefl Saudi Arabia| Nebosh certificate United Kingdom| PTE without exams | Nebosh igc scores | IELTS Exams Hong Kong | IELTS Backdoor China| IELTS Results New Zealand | IELTS online Canada | IELTS/HEC Agents China | PTE Backdoor Australia, UK, USA | IELTS preparation Jordan | IELTS band 7 Singapore | IELTS for Canada | Buy NEBOSH IGC Online | IELTS Test Kuwait | Buy IELTS band 7 Italy, Germany, Spain, Norway | HEC Paris| GMAT USA | GRE Scores | IELTS verification | IELTS British council USA | IELTS IDP Australia | IELTS Agents India, BSL UK, IELTS Immigration, Express Entry, PNP Nomination, CFA India, CFA Scores


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^










-----.

Anyway imma go with the ever so hilarious Starfish Hitler. :lol

Starfish Hitler vs. Puss in Boots.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starfish Hitler vs. Larry Talbot/The Wolf Man


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Larry Talbot/The Wolf Man vs. Jason Voorhees / Uber-Jason.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Larry Talbot/The Wolf Man vs. Gwen Conliffe


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Wolf Man vs Sailor Moon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sailor Moon vs. The Powerpuff Girls


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

This is unfair.......... :sadbecky

Gotta go with OG Sailor Moon.

---.

Sailor Moon vs. Ash Ketchum.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sailor Moon vs. Spike Spiegel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spike Spiegel, even though I wasn't really liking Cowboy Bebop. I got through Ballad Of Fallen Angels and stopped afterwards, because everyone said that was the best episode. The show was fine, but it didn't really make any sense (as Anime is want to do - although weird as it is, I'm liking, not loving, but liking the original Dragon Ball from the 80's, 4 episodes into it)

Spike Spiegel vs Darkseid

Already mad.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Gotta go with Darkseid.

He was quite scary in Superman Animated series back in the day but as I got older he truly caught my attention in *Superman/Batman: Apocalypse*:






^Probably the coolest scene/moment of the entire flick. 

Also he's very fun to play as in Injustice 2.

---.

Darkseid vs. Brainiac.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, I'm not mad anymore. Although I am kinda mad you like the Andre Braugher Darkseid more than the Michael Ironside Darkseid.






Darkseid vs Thanos


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Superman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

"I am many things, Kal-El. You couldn't begin to imagine half of them, but for now, I shall take the role, of executioner."

Darkseid vs Aquaman


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Brainiac


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darksied vs Malebolgia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Sailor Moon vs. The Powerpuff Girls



What the heck?! You're supposed to be my monster buddy! :goaway :thelist

Darkseid vs. Dormammu :cheer


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> What the heck?! You're supposed to be my monster buddy!


Temporary insanity?


Dormammu vs. Nightmare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dormammu vs. Umar










Clea's family is weird.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dormammu vs. Mephisto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dormammu vs. Dagoth


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dormammu vs. Lego Dormammu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dormammu vs Trigon


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Trigon vs polygon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Trigon vs. God


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Trigon vs Bruce "Almighty" Nolan


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Trigon vs Raven


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Raven vs Stretch Armstrong


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Stretch Armstrong vs. Stretch Monster


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Stretch Armstrong vs Storm Shadow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

storm shadow vs quick kick


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Quick Kick vs Kicker Jones


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Quick Kick vs Destro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Destro vs. Sailor Mercury :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Destro vs Mumm-Ra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You don't even like G.I. Joe! :goaway

Mumm-Ra vs. Imhotep (Boris Karloff)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

And? Destro was pretty cool.

Mumm-Ra vs Metlar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mumm-Ra vs. Kharis (Christopher Lee)













































(Destro was pretty cool.)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I never did see the Hammer Mummy films

Mumm-Ra vs Lord Zedd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

First one is a true classic, Blood from the Mummy's Tomb is trashy fun, the rest are forgettable. 

Mumm-Ra vs. N'Kantu, the Living Mummy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mumm-Ra vs Hordak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mumm-Ra vs. Shadow Weaver


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mumm-Ra vs Tex-Hex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Man, I forgot about that show...

Mumm-Ra vs. Lum Invader


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mumm-Ra vs Emperor Zurg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mumm-Ra vs. Char Aznable


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Char Aznable vs Zechs Merquise


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Char Aznable vs. Haman Karn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Char Aznable vs Gihern Zabi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Char Aznable vs. Roux Louka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Char Aznable vs Kira Yamato


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Can we just say that Char is the best Gundam character ever?

Char Aznable vs. Shampoo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Char Aznable vs Vicious


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know who either of these characters are but I'll pick the one who hasn't continously won. 

Vicious vs Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. Deadpool


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Deadpool vs Gandalf


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Gandalf vs Megazord* :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Batman vs. Deadpool


I can't believe you of all people got that one right. Props.

Gandalf vs Arthur Morgan


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gandalf vs Saruman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Gandalf vs Palpatine


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gandalf vs Yoda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gandalf vs. Doctor Strange

Already sad. :darryl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gandalf vs Galadriel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Galadriel :mark vs. The Bell Witch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Galadriel vs Elrond


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Elrond vs Dr Rabbit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elrond vs. Magik :cheer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Elrond vs Beavis and Butthead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway


Elrond vs. Magik again.


REMATCH!!!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magik vs Paul Atreides


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I wasn't actually expecting that... but cool. :anna

Magik vs. Silver Sorceress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Magik vs Sela Mathers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik vs. Timothy Hunter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Timothy Hunter vs Hank Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hank Hill vs. Carnage.

Have fun.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hank Hill, actually. 

Appreciate you momentarily not making me choose between a character I barely know and a character I barely know with horns on her head that look stupid as fuck. 

Hank Hill vs Cotton Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're welcome.

Cotton Hill vs. Mr. Burns


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:mark:

I love Mr. Burns, but Cotton is on another level. 






Cotton Hill vs Peter Griffin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PhantomoftheRing said:


> Magik vs. Timothy Hunter


When Did Magik get jugs like that?



Cotton Hill vs Al Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

When some dork decided to draw her like that.

Cotton Hill vs. Samantha Stephens


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cotton Hill vs Philip J Fry


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Cotton Hill

Cotton Hill vs Arthur Fonzarelli


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Arthur Fonzarelli vs. Mork from Ork


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Fonz vs. Frances Elizabeth "Gidget" Lawrence :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fonzie vs. The Meg (let's see him jump THIS shark)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

The Meg vs Meg Griffin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Meg vs. Mechashark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mechashark vs. Clea


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mechashark vs. Mega Shark (different shark than The Meg)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mega Shark, because he's not a robot.

EDIT - Kratos is in that movie? Damn.....

Mega Shark vs Bruce (Jaws)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was totally going to give you an awesome friendship bracelet, but you can forget it now.

:thelist

EDIT:

Bruce vs. Mechagodzilla


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bruce vs Vito Corleone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bruce vs. Hester Prynne


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Hester Prynne vs. Desdemona


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hester Prynne vs. Sabrina Spellman


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sabrina Spellman vs Ross Geller


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina Spellman vs. Magik


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Sabrina Spellman vs Dr Hook Tim Mcracken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina Spellman vs. Doctor Strange :dance :woo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sabrina Spellman vs. Fiona Goode


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sabrina Spellman vs Aiken Drum


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina Spellman vs. Nancy Downs


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

I don't know much about either, but I do know of Sabrina, so I will say her.

Dutch Van Der Linde or Micah Bell?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Dutch Van Der Linde vs Edgar Ross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Stop cheating against Sabrina! :bunk

Sabrina Spellman vs. Dutch Van Der Linde


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dutch Van Der Linde vs Irish, the best Red Dead character of all time


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Irish vs. Sise-Neg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Irish vs Playboy X


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Irish vs Roman Bellic


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Irish vs Yusuf Amir, the GOAT GTA IV character


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yusuf vs zombie Carlos


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Yusuf Amir vs Simeon Yetarian


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yusuf Amir. Simeon got upstaged af by Lamar. :fact

The GOAT GTA IV character, Yusuf Amir, vs the GOAT Rockstar character, Maccer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Maccer vs Big Smoke


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Maccer vs Godzilla


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maccer vs Patrick McReary


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Maccer vs Lance Vance


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Maccer vs Ricardo Diaz


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Maccer vs. Frank Castle.

Imagining that makes me :hglol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh* I guess I have to go with Punisher. 

Punisher vs Batman. Keeping in mind that Batman whooped Punishers ass when they met in the comics.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, Frank.

Batman vs. Deadpool.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Darkseid


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Batman vs. Thanos.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. Batgirl... played by Anna Kendrick.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Green Arrow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. John Constantine


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Barry Allen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm now pitting Batman against characters he ripped off.

Batman vs. Zorro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Damien Wayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. The Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Orm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. The Bat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Metallo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Batman vs Chuck Norris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman vs. Kamen Rider 1


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batman vs Aquaman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Aquaman vs Tommy Oliver


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman vs Turkish Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit!

Aquaman vs. The Wasp :mark

EDIT:

Dammit again!

Turkish Batman vs. The Wasp :mark


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

The wasp. I don't know Turkish Batman.

The Wasp VS The Atom.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp vs. Elasti-Girl (DC)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

The Wasp vs. Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hannibal Lector vs Hannibal Barca


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Hannibal Barca is a real person lol.

Hannibal Lecter vs. Jack Torrance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack Torrance vs. Carrie White :mark


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Carrie White vs. Liger Zero :stern


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White (Sorry) vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Carrie White vs Cammy White


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Carry White vs BB Hood


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Carrie White (Spacek) vs. Carrie White (Moretz)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Carrie White vs Little Red hood


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White vs Christine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Carrie White vs. Jennifer Corvino


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Carrie White vs Jareth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I see the connection...

Carrie White vs. Jennifer Baylor (AKA Carrie with snakes)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Oh thats bullshit
Carrie White vs Damian Thorne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I stand by it. Labyrinth is fun, Carrie is perfect.

I'm a huge Henson/Bowie guy and I still picked Carrie.

Carrie White vs. Yomiko Readman


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yomiko Readman, because I want Carrie's run over with already.

Yomiko Readman vs Clea if Phantom replies, or Supergirl if Virus replies


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supergirl vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Even better.

Harley Quinn vs Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The winner will have my unwavering support. Pick for me, next person.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Better you leave the choice up to me. (Y)

Beatrix Kiddo by far

vs Tim Drake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Beatrix Kiddo vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Beatrix Kiddo vs. Yugi Mutou/Yami Yugi (with all three god cards)


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Yami Yugi vs Marik Ishtar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

The Second Guy vs. Doctor Doom


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

:rude


Marik Ishtar vs Bakura. The two GOAT heels of the Yugioh series.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why with this?

Bakura vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Well the thread can't always be about characters Phantom likes. :shrug 


Bakura vs Seto Kaiba.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaiba aka the best character in Yugioh franchise vs Kai from Beyblade.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiba vs Giovanni


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kaiba vs Harry Hastings


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Kaiba vs Fred Flintstone


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Seto Kaiba vs Z-One


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Z-One vs E-102 Gamma


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Z-One vs Yusei Fudo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Z-One vs E-101 Beta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nostalgia said:


> Well the thread can't always be about characters Phantom likes. :shrug
> 
> 
> Bakura vs Seto Kaiba.


WRONG!!!!!! 

Z-One vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Monty Python's Holy Grail Killer Rabbit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doc

Doctor Strange vs The Dude from The Big Lebowski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Dracula


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Lestat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Dumb Vampire Jubilee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Sage


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Dumb Vampire Batman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Forge


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Dumb Vampire Superman


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Rogue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Dumb Vampire Gambit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dracula vs Apocalypse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula vs. Dumb Vampire Mordy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dumb Vampire Mordy vs. Dumb Vampire Juggernaut


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dumb Vampire Mordy vs. Sage


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dumb Vampire Mordy vs. Dumb Vampire Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry, Mordy. :sadbecky

Dumb Vampire Wasp vs. Dumb Zombie Wasp


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dumb Zombie Wasp vs. Dumb Cyborg Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What the fuck is going on in this thread? Knock off the shit.

Regular, normal ass Wasp vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain No-Fun is back! :mark :yay

Clea vs. Magik


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I want fun in this thread, that's why I have to lay the law down.

Clea vs Thanos :armfold


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanos vs Captain Marvel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Captain Marvel vs. Rey (Star Wars)


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Captain Marvel







vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Really gonna punish me with this choice, aren't you.

Captain Marvel I guess.

EDIT - :hb 

Captain Marvel is now original Captain Marvel. I can work with that.

Captain Marvel aka Shazam vs Scorpion (MK)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn! Should've been specific!

Shazam vs. Sabrina Spellman 

Green rep if you pick Sabrina, 3jp1.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Shazam vs Black Adam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Adam vs. Sabrina... SHE WON'T STAY DOWN!!!

Last chance for that sweet green.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Adam vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Riddler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Sub Zero


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sub Zero vs Quan Chi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sub-Zero vs. Elsa (Frozen)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Sub-Zero vs Raiden


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sub Zero vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Sage... played by Aubrey "Sage Pizza" Plaza


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Joker vs Jason Voorhees


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Penguin


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jason vs Freddy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Rogue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Livewire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck this DC shit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Joker vs Darkseid


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid







vs Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Galactus :mark


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Darkseid vs Jubilee


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jubilee vs Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Forget the Magik thing.

Because she's never gotten a run...

Storm vs. MODOK


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Bastion

^^^ That pic was my phone screen for Two years.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Dead Girl


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Sugar Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Jean Grey


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Doop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Captain Nemo


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Berzerker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Gambit


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Kid Omega


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Frank N. Furter


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Beak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Pennywise (Curry)


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Storm vs Phat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phat vs. Gambit


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gambit vs Mysterio


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gambit vs Bishop


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Gambit vs Jigsaw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I MISSED OUT ON MYSTERIO?!??!??!?! :darryl

Gambit vs. Magik

GREEN REP FOR MAGIK.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit vs Wendigo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gambit vs X-23


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Gambit vs Krang


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Krang vs Rat King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why does nobody want green rep? :sadbecky

Krang vs. The Brain


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krang vs Pumbaa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krang vs. Dumb Zombie Mysterio


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krang vs Morpheus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krang vs. Kang the Conquerer


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krang vs Miss Hardbroom


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Krang vs Scarlet Witch


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Krang vs Phil Mitchell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Phil Whoever-The-Hell vs. Werewolf Flanders


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Werewolf Flanders vs Cool Spot


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

What A Maneuver said:


> Werewolf Flanders vs Cool Spot


Wow, someone actually remembers Cool Spot

Cool Spot vs The Noid


----------



## dayo (Jan 19, 2019)

The Noid vs the Geico Gecko


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Geico Gecko vs. Spuds Mackenzie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spuds Mackenzie vs The Comic Book Store Guy from The Simpsons


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spuds vs. Magik

I WILL CLEAN YOUR GARAGE IF YOU VOTE FOR MAGIK.

P.S. I used to own a Spuds mask.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Spuds vs. Magik
> 
> I WILL CLEAN YOUR GARAGE IF YOU VOTE FOR MAGIK.
> 
> P.S. I used to own a Spuds mask.


The rock can tell you where to put that mask

Spuds vs Suds


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spuds vs Little Caesar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spuds vs. Rosie the Waitress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spuds vs The Where's the beef Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spuds vs. Punchy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Punchy vs Sugar Bear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That one was legit hard.

Punchy vs. Sir Grapefellow


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sir Grapefellow vs Sinistar (ROAR!! Run coward!)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sorry, Grapefellow.

Sinistar vs. :mark Electra Woman and Dyna Girl :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Electra Woman and Dyna Girl vs Robotman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP! This thread just got good!!

Electra Woman and Dyna Girl vs. Isis


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Electra Woman and Dyna Girl vs. Wonder Woman and Wonder Girl


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wonder Woman and Wonder Girl vs Starfire and Raven :mark


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is terrible again. :sadbecky

Starfire and Raven vs. Clea and Valkyrie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Naww  

>

Starfire and Raven vs Princess Bubblegum and Marceline


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starfire and Raven vs Supergirl and Power Girl


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Starfire and Raven vs Hawk and Dove (Holly and Dawn)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Starfire and Raven vs. Magik and Kitty Pryde


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Starfire and Raven vs Haley Quinn and Poison Ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No pics! I must hurry!

Harley and Ivy vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Starfire and Raven vs Cloak and Dagger

Edit: Scoundrel! >.<

Harley and Ivy vs Cloak and Dagger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHA


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

This game is unfair


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Harley and Ivy vs Gwen Stacy and Mary Jane Watson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This game is great.

Harley and Ivy vs. TNT and Dan the Dyna-Mite

EDIT:

WHY?!??!

Sorry, Gwen. :sadbecky


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's great when my guys win, otherwise I don't see the appeal. >.>

Harley and Ivy vs Aquaman and Mera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope. Only when MY guys win. :anna

Harley and Ivy vs. Mister America and Fatman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Kory and Rae-Rae should be your guys too. -_-

Harley and Ivy vs Blossom, Bubbles and Buttercup


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rae-Rae is actually in my top 10. 

Harley and Ivy vs. Janet and Nadia


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Really? Not top 5? :hmm

Janet and Nadia vs Cassandra Cain and Stephanie Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Here before virus. :yay

She's no Clea.

Janet and Nadia vs. Clea and Raven


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh that's fighting dirty.

Clea and Raven vs Cow and Chicken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WOO!

They're both freaky magic people who are related to evil entities. I'm sure they'd get along.

Clea and Raven vs. Crimson Avenger and Wing


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's blackmail! >.<

Clea and Raven vs Laverne (RIP) and Shirley


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Laverne and Shirley vs. Mary Ann and Ginger


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

fictional character(s) vs fictional character(s)

Mary Ann and Ginger vs Hewey, Dewey and Lui


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Huey, Dewey, and Louie vs. Morty and Ferdie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Huey, Dewey and Louie vs Sonic, Tails and Knuckles


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Huey, Dewey, and Louie vs. Moe, Larry, and Curly


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Huey, Dewey and Louie vs. The Bimbettes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Huey, Dewey, and Louie vs. Dick, Jason, Tim, and Damien


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Dick, Jason, Tim and Damian vs. Teletubbies


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Teletubbies vs. Sesame Street


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Sesame Street vs. Ninja Turtles


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs Daredevil (who TMNT was directly inspired by)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles vs Samurai Pizza Cats


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Samurai Pizza Cats vs The VR Troopers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samurai Pizza Cats vs. Magik

Tomorrow is my birthday. Keep that in mind when you make your choice. :hb


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magik vs. Yuffie :hb


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Yuffie vs Monkey D Luffy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Clea :hb


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Clea vs. Batgirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Dr. Anton Phibes :hb


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clea

Clea vs Jill (REmake)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

(eh sure happy birthday)

Clea vs Scrappy Doo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shucks. Thank you. I expect a cake tomorrow.

Clea vs. Raven :hb


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raven vs April Lidgate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Lord Trigon

Yo, come vote for your girl.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven vs that guy who was annoyingly scratching Morgan Freeman's window in Seven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I hate that guy!

Raven vs. The crusty old dean or teacher from that college sex comedy from the '80s.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

>.< Grrrrrrrr... RaaaaaaaaavvvvvvEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNN!!!!! *shakes fist*

Raven vs Skids and Mudflap


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

raven vs Shadow The Hedgehog


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven vs. Spawn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spawn vs Kratos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spawn vs. Doctor Strange :hb


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spawn vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Captain America vs. Blade


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You shouldn't have voted against Kratos. Payback is swift.

Captain America vs Lex Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fair.

Luthor vs. Wilson Fisk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Luthor vs Stanley from The Office


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thought you'd go for ol' Kingpin.

Luthor vs. Ron Swanson :swanson


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lex Luthor vs Victor Von Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Doom vs. The Mad Hatter (DC)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Thought you'd go for ol' Kingpin.
> 
> Luthor vs. Ron Swanson :swanson


Well you were wrong. I like DC more than Marvel in the vast majority of instances. 






Dr. Doom vs The Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

True... but I know you were really into that Daredevil show. 

EDIT:

I forgot about that Justice League cartoon you love so very much. Yeah, Fisk had no chance. 

Doctor Doom vs. The Question


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Doom vs MODOK


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, and I'm more into the DC Animated Universe than Daredevil. By a lot. Hell, I'm more into the DCAU than the MCU, nevermind Daredevil. Daredevil season 3 was also shit, for the record, so I'm not that into it now.

Doom vs Metallo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doom vs. Dormammu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doom vs General Zod


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Zod. I don't know enough about Doom.

Zod vs Bizarro


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

You don't know Dr Doom?

Zod vs Brainiac


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Of course I know who he is. I don't know ENOUGH about Doom to put him over Zod. I don't read comics, I've never really seen him on any animated shows, and he's never had a proper portrayal on film. All I really know is that he's an interesting character that they showcased on Death Battle once.

Brainiac if it's the DCAU version.

vs Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He doesn't know ENOUGH about him. Doom hasn't been in any great movies or shows.

Brainiac vs Mysterio

Tyrion, would you like the title of a good Mysterio comic I think you would like? If not, I won't say it. His involvement is a spoiler.

EDIT:

Darkseid vs. Mysterio


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darksied vs The Leader


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not going to read it (not because I don't want to, I just don't read because it's impossible to concentrate on reading something when I have to run music or some other noise to not turn suicidal.), so just spoil it. 

Darkseid vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daredevil: Guardian Devil, written by Kevin Smith

Darkseid vs. The Living Tribunal


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darksied vs Mongul


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Thanos








> Daredevil: Guardian Devil, written by Kevin Smith


I've heard about it briefly. He killed Karen Page (wish the show would've done that). Don't know about Mysterio in it, though.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos vs Riddler


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Darkseid vs Thanos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mysterio had gotten Brain Cancer from the chemicals he used, so he wanted to go down in one big battle with Spider-Man. However, he learned Spidey at the time wasn't the original, so he decided to go after Daredevil with a series of mind games.

Thanos vs Anti-Monitor


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanos vs Darkseid. Get it right this time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanos vs Mary Jane


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanos vs The Mandarin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You got it, virus. Really dug Mysterio's portrayal in that story arc. He was both incredibly awesome and terribly pathetic.

Thanos vs. Magik :hb


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanos vs Ego, The Living Planet


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ego vs Darkseid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't generally love Kevin Smith's comics, but Guardian Devil's pretty far out. Plus, it has Doctor Strange. :mark

Ego vs. Nightmare


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ego vs Mephisto


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mephisto vs. Umar


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You are the worst people on the planet.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mephisto vs. Darkseid

GO FOR IT!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You are the worst people on the planet.


<3

shit passing this to Tyrion.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkseid vs Unicron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkseid vs. Ethan Stoddard


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs Peter Griffin

If you want to vote against Darkseid, now is the time to do it. I won't be mad.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FYI I was voting against Thanos, not Darkseid. Didn't see your edit.

Darkseid vs. Yog-Sothoth


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darkseid vs King Ghidorah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pass.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkseid vs The Dude


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Darkseid vs Fluttershy


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fluttershy vs. Derpy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Fluttershy vs Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Conan the Barbarian vs. Sam Fisher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Conan vs. Red Sonja :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll say Red Sonja, because boobs

Red Sonja vs Xena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wise decision.

Red Sonja vs. Shanna the She-Devil


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hard one

Red Sonja vs Dejah Thoris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Sonja vs. Queen Kari


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Queen Kari vs Princess Peach


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Queen Kari vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Harley vs Livewire 

Prematurely disappointed in you.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Livewire vs Little Cousin Scampy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm disappointed.:sadbecky

Livewire or Nico Minoru?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Nico Minoru vs. Harley Quinn



Greatsthegreats said:


> Livewire vs Little Cousin Scampy


How dare you!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Greatsthegreats said:


> Livewire vs Little Cousin Scampy


You sir have taste.







The rest of them, I wish I could say the same. All they get right is Asuka, which is the easiest thing in the world to get right. Everything else is a total misfire.

Harley Quinn vs Catwoman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

But why against Nico? :sadbecky

I'm never happy. :sadbecky

Harley Quinn vs. Duela Dent


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Harley Quinn vs. Talia Al Ghul


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Talia vs Ty the Tasmanian Tiger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Talia vs. Gwenpool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Gwenpool vs. Jill Valentine

I dont like this game anymore.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Jill Valentine and her BFF, Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Black Cobra said:


> Gwenpool vs. Jill Valentine
> 
> I dont like this game anymore.


Anymore? I haven't liked this game ever. You people and your anime and 50's characters nobody in the real world has ever heard of.

Harley. Stop making me vote for her FFS. vs Doctor Strange


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Strange vs Mayday Parker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley wasn't an option. It was Jill Valentine and her BFF, Harley Quinn.

Doctor Strange vs. Indiana Jones.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Harley wasn't an option. It was Jill Valentine and her BFF, Harley Quinn.
> 
> Doctor Strange vs. Indiana Jones.


WTF are you talking about?

I want to say Indiana Jones, but Doctor Strange. Because of the MCU.

Doctor Strange vs Batman

Somebody vote Strange out with a good character that I like while I'm out ordering Popeyes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman vs Dick Grayson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I want Popeyes...

Batman :lauren vs. The Joker :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joker

Thanos or Magneto


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Batman vs Iron Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You were so close, D!

Batman :lauren vs. Homer Simpson :homer


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Good thing someone picked Batman over the Joker before I got here. Because you know I'd go on forever.

Batman vs Spidey


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Spider-Man vs Darkman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Batman also goes on forever! 

Bat-characters are banned!

Sorry, Spidey. 

Darkman vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scarlett Witch vs The White Bitch of Gnarnia


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. White Sorceress


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scarlet Witch vs Riki-Oh


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scarlett Witch vs Pipi Longstockings


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Poison Ivy

Has Ivy ever gotten a run?


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Poison Ivy vs Marcellus Wallace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy vs. White Rabbit (Marvel)


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Poison Ivy vs Marsellus Wallace


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy vs Star-Lord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Poison Ivy vs. Kite Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kite Man vs Professor Chaos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kite Man vs. Poison Ivy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ivy vs Lady Blackhawk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ivy vs. Lady Cop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ivy vs Ruby Rose


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ivy vs. Ivy Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ivy Valentine vs sophitia Alexandra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sophitia vs.Taki


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sophitia vs Seung Mina


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sophitia vs Fame Douglas


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fame Douglas vs. Johnny Gat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fame Douglas vs. The Wasp :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Wasp vs. Regina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHY MUST YOU PAY ATTENTION TO MY POSTS?!??!?!?! :sadbecky

The Wasp vs. The Shadow


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Wasp vs. Urdnot Wrex


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion isn't here... :yay

The Wasp vs. Torchy Blane


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Wasp vs Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darn. 

The Wasp vs. Duc de Richleau


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Wasp vs. Yuffie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp vs. ... ..... .... ...

...Harley. 


No pic.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Your love for The Wasp is strong...

Harley vs. Gambit


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Well, most of the previous rounds were pretty close, but I wanted Wasp to have a run. I'm a sucker for a streak.

However, I figured you wanted to move on...

Harley vs. Magik


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry Magik.

Harley vs. Morrigan (Dragon Age)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Morrigan

Morrigan vs The Boss (Metal Gear Solid 3)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

At least you apologized...

Harley vs. Phantom Girl

EDIT:

wut?

The Boss vs. Phantom Girl


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss

The Boss (Metal Gear Solid 3) vs Eva (Metal Gear Solid 3)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Boss vs. Cammy White


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Boss vs. Majin Buu

No Harley streak 

:sadbecky



Dolorian said:


> Morrigan


----------



## Gurryman (Jan 29, 2019)

The Boss.

The Boss vs. MCU's The Punisher


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Boss










The Boss vs Claire Redfield (RE 2)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Claire vs. Harley

HURRY UP, COBRA!!!! THERE'S STILL HOPE!!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:yay

Harley vs. Sailor Venus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

roud

Harley vs. Clea

Clea is willing to make the noble sacrifice for Harley. :anna

We salute you, Clea. 


See you again real soon.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I still love you Clea 

roud

Harley vs. Rukia Kuchiki


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley vs Kinnikuman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Harley vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley vs. Sabrina Spellman :darryl










Be gentle...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley Quinn vs Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Lum Invader


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley Quinn vs D'va


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley vs. Fantomah


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harley vs. Fake Harley


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fake Harley vs Shadow Mario


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fake Harley vs. Jubilee


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jubilee vs Waluigi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Mysterio


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jubilee vs. Chloe Frazer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Yuki Nagato


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jubilee vs. HIM


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Magik :woo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Baby Bucky


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Jubilee vs Magma


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jubilee vs THE REAL Harley Quinn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:yay

Harley Quinn vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jar Jar Binks vs. Han Solo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire is officially history's greatest monster.

Jar Jar vs. Lon Chaney/GOAT Phantom of the Opera :mark :mark :woo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jar Jar Binks vs. C3PO


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

NO! YOU ARE NOT DOING THIS!!!

Jar Jar vs. Magik or Cyclops

@ReekOfAwesomenesss Take your pick!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jar Jar Binks vs. The Rancor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Phantom said:


> NO! YOU ARE NOT DOING THIS!!!
> 
> Jar Jar vs. Magik or Cyclops
> 
> @ReekOfAwesomenesss Take your pick!


^^^^^^^^^

OR...

Rancor vs. the Joker


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Rancor vs. Jar Jar Binks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Burn this thread.

Rancor vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley Quinn vs Romeo Montague


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Get lost, Shakespeare!

Harley Quinn vs. Jane Eyre


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

(Cyke would have edge but hail to the Magik)

Jane Eyre vs Heathcliff (Wuthering Heights)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jane Eyre vs. John Silence


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

John Silence vs Red Herring


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Silence vs. Thomas Carnacki


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

John Silence vs Constantine (Muppets)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

John Silence vs. Lara Croft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Silence vs. Violet Baudelaire


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

John Silence vs. Hans Landa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Silence vs. Mary Katherine Blackwood


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

John Silence vs. Hit Girl :hglol


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Silence vs. Magik


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

John Silence vs Super Mario


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Mario vs Luigi.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Super Mario vs Ugandan knuckles.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This John Silence run... roud

John Silence vs. Sakura (Street Fighter)

EDIT:

Go away.

The second guy vs. Sakura (Street Fighter)


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sakura doesn't know da wae so she lost unfortunately my dear Phantom.

Ugandan Knuckles vs Perfect Cell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The second guy vs. Wonder Woman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ugandan Knukles vs Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He wasn't the second guy this time... but whatever.

Loki vs. Ada Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Loki vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Where were you during Wonder Woman vs. the meme/DBZ character?!

Loki vs. Nemesis


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Loki vs Atreus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Loki vs. Cammy White


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Where were you during Wonder Woman vs. the meme/DBZ character?!
> 
> Loki vs. Nemesis


Not on the forum.

Loki vs Alfred Pennyworth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That makes sense...

Huh. 

Alfred vs. Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Alfred vs J. Jonah Jameson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DITKO-A-THON

Jameson vs. The Question


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Question vs Rorschach


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DITKO-A-THON

(But I get it. :anna)

Question vs. The Creeper (DC)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Question vs Blue Beetle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Question vs. Kraven the Hunter


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Kraven the hunter vs Ugandan Knuckles


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kraven the hunter vs Morbius the Living Vampire


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Morbius vs Gimli son of Gloin.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Gimli son of Gloin vs Rogal Dorn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Rogal whatshisname vs Groot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groot vs. The Ancient One


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Ancient One vs. Squirrel Girl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

And just like that...

DITKO-A-THON IS BACK!!!!

Ancient One vs. Mr. A, the Ayn Randiest Hero(?) of all!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Ancient One vs The being whos name must never be said


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Ancient One vs Shuma Gorath


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shuma Gorath vs Odin(Marvel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's Zanthar.

I was going to post the same battle...

I was looking for the page below. I don't accept green Shuma-Gorath. :goaway

Shuma-Gorath vs. Silver Dagger

EDIT (UGH):

Still Shuma G.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Silver Dagger vs Pink Gold Peach










lets have some vehicular combat


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silver Dagger vs. Dweller-in-Darkness


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Silver Dagger vs Kimberly The Pink Ranger


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silver Dagger vs. Satannish


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Silver Dagger vs Silvermane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Silver Dagger vs. Clea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Silver Dagger vs...

Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

My third favorite Doctor Strange villain and my favorite Titan... oh, my heart...

Raven vs. Janet van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven vs...

...

Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:hmm

Raven vs...

...

Harley Quinn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Harley Quinn vs...

Poison Ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. Howard the Duck


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Howard The Duck vs Duck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Howard the Duck vs. Mandrake the Magician 

Drake vs. Mandrake! :woo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Howard The Duck vs Robin Hood


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Howard the Duck vs. Roger Rabbit


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bugs Bunny vs. Roger Rabbit


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bugs Bunny vs...

:hmm

Shadow Yamoto!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bugs Bunny vs Ace Ventura


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bugs Bunny vs... Lola Bunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bugs Bunny vs. The Mad Doctor/Dr. XXX


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bugs Bunny vs. Trigon!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bugs Bunny vs. Dormammu


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dormammu vs.

*cough*

:lauren

...Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark 










The Greatest Superhero of All Time vs. Raven :lauren


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:beckylol


The GOAT Raven vs. Loki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Gypsy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

She defeated Doctor Strange so you have to put "The GOAT" in front of Raven's name now.

:thelist


The GOAT Raven vs. Crimson Fox


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Crimson Fox vs Red Python


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nope Raven vs. Danny the Street

EDIT:

Crimson Fox vs. Danny the Street


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crimson Fox vs. Clea



Greatsthegreats said:


> The Crimson Fox vs Red Python


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lenny

Clea vs. Magik


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Magik vs. Edward Elric


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Edward Elric vs Edward Scissorhands


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. GOAT Frankenstein


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jason Voorhees vs Frankenstein's Monster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:goaway with that "Frankenstein's Monster" nonsense. :bunk










Karloff Frankenstein vs. Dr. Pretorius


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Frankenstein was the name of the man who made the monster, GET OVER IT!

Dr Pretorius vs Pretorius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No! I will never accept that! The Creature saw Frankenstein as his father, he sees himself as a Frankenstein! 

Dr. Pretorius vs. Dr. Anton Phibes


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

meh, still a better love story than Twilight

Dr Pretorius vs Danny Zuko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No arguing with that.

Dr. Pretorius vs. Countess Marya Zaleska


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Johnny Goodbody vs. Countess Marya Zaleska


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Countess Marya Zaleska vs. Erique Claudin/The Phantom of the Opera (1943)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Phantom vs. Erique Claudin/The Phantom of the Opera (1943)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Phantom '43 vs. The Phantom of the Paradise


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Phantom of the Paradise vs. Etrigan the Demon


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Etrigan the Demon vs. Seto Kaiba


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Etrigan the Demon vs...

:side:

Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Sabrina Spellman :sadbecky


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven vs Baron Mordo


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Baron Mordo vs Iron Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo vs. Scarlet Witch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scarlet Witch vs Ramona Flowers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Nikki Swango


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven, where art thou?

:sadbecky

Scarlett Witch vs. Nick Fury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scarlet Witch vs. Magician from Mars


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Scarlet Witch vs...

Deadpool

:lauren


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Deadpool vs Mr Clean


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EW.

Mr. Clean vs. Raven


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deadpool vs Red Tool










Edit
Raven vs Red Tool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHA

Raven vs. Phantom Girl


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Got that jobber Deadpool out of here early

@Doctor Phantom ;

:JLC3

Raven vs. Copperhead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Whats so funny?

Phantom Girl vs Traci 13

Speaking of which, I really need to read The Terrifics


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Phantom Girl vs Cocknocker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's okay. Best thing it gave us is that Phantom Girl dressed as the Phantom of the Opera.

Phantom Girl vs. The Phantom Stranger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Girl vs Big Barda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sitting this one out.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

virus21 said:


> Phantom Girl vs Big Barda


Big Barda vs Queen Elsa Of Arendelle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Barda vs Mr Majestic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Mister Miracle


The 2nd-greatest comic book couple


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Barda vs..

:hmm

Carnage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Barda vs Major Chip Hazard


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Big Barda vs. Shang Tsung


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Barda vs Brainiac 5


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Janet/Wasp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Big Barda vs The Question


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This Big Barda streak

:wow

Big Barda vs. Dante


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Buckaroo Banzai


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven never gets to streak like this...

Big Barda vs...

:side:

The Joker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Raven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:yay

Raven vs. Jess Chapel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:dance 

Raven vs. Excel (Excel Saga)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven vs... Laharl (Disgaea series)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raven vs Akeno Himejima









Watching you


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Doc Savage

Fight me.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Raven vs. Doc Savage
> 
> Fight me.







Raven vs Wednesday Addams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven vs... Raiden (Metal Gear Solid 4/Revengence version, not the lame Metal Gear Solid 2 version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Boo Berry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:beckylol

Raven vs. Sakura Kasugano

Choose wisely...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't wanna.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven and Sakura vs. Deadpool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

What a team!

:JLC3 

Raven & Sakura vs...

Sailor Venus & Tuxedo Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven and Sakura:











Raven and Sakura vs...

Clea and Harley Quinn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:monkey

The tables have been turned.

I still love you Clea & Harley...

roud

Raven & Sakura vs...

Doctor Strange & Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange and Magik vs. Deadpool and Carmella as Harley Quinn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Strange & Magik vs. Sailor Mercury & Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Team Strange Magik vs. Clea and Raven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Raven & Clea vs. Hsien-Ko & Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven and Clea vs. Falstaff


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven and the other one vs Squiggy and Lenny


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Squiggy and Lenny vs Grey Hulk and Red hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Raven and the other one vs Squiggy and Lenny


You took out Shakespeare's greatest creation... :bunk


Squiggy and Lenny vs. Janet and Nadia, the Wasps.:mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Janet and Nadia vs Harley Quinn and Poison Ivy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Now we're talking!

:yay

Harley Quinn & Poison Ivy vs... Vegeta & Bulma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley 'n' Ivy vs. Rosencrantz and Guildenstern


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

the Harley 'n' the Ivy vs. the team of...










Segata Sanshiro










and Alex Kidd


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Harley 'n Ivy vs. Gordon Freeman & Alyx Vance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clownface and Plant Lady vs. Ellen Berent Harland


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Obscure Reference vs Donkey Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Obscure reference vs. Stephen Sanders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lord Trigon said:


> Raven vs that guy who was annoyingly scratching Morgan Freeman's window in Seven





Black Cobra said:


> Raven never gets to streak like this...
> 
> Big Barda vs...
> 
> ...





Why are you two NOT best friends?

Stephen Sanders vs. Raven


Solo streak, no Clea... let's do it.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven vs those two asswits from How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. The Horny Teenager from the 1980s Horror Film.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Raven vs Karen Barclay (Chucky Remake)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Low.

Raven vs. Aubrey Plaza as Raven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven Plaza vs Asuka as Clea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka as Clea vs Asuka as The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I WANT SOMEBODY TO DRAW THAT FOR ME RIGHT NOW.

SO :banderas.

Asuka as Clea :mark vs. Mr. Burns


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Burns vs Maxwell Smart


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YOU VILLAIN!

Mr. Burns vs Chief Wiggum


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven has been avenged.

Mr. Burns vs Hermes Conrad


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns vs. Asuka as Deadpool. :lauren


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Burns vs The lawyer who got eaten on the toilet in Jurassic park


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Burns vs. Stupid Lydia Deetz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lord Trigon said:


> Raven has been avenged.


Well, if that's why you did it, then the vote is invalid and we're just ignoring everything past that point. 

Asuka as Clea vs Guile


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka as Clea would never work, my point is valid.

Clever Lydia Deetz vs Stupid Brainy Smurf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why not? 

Lydia "Not Asuka as Clea" Deetz vs. The Spider


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Incompatible! May as well cast Kevin Hart...

Lydia (coincidentally on the T-shirt I'm wearing right now ^_^) Deetz vs Papa Midnight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I started typing a list of reasons why Asuka should play Clea... I have issues....

I also have a Lydia shirt.


Lydia vs. Mina Harker


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

When Winonas fight - nobody wins. 

Lydia Deetz vs The Tall Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lydia vs. Winona Ryder as Raven


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

FYI I'm trying to create a pocket dimension where a Titans movie was made in 1986 and that actually happened.

Winona Ryder as Raven vs Molly Ringwald as Batgirl


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona Ryder as Raven vs. Vincent Price as Doctor Strange :banderas


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ooh nice.

Winona Ryder as Raven vs Jane Fonda as Starfire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona Ryder as Raven vs. Christopher Lee as Baron Mordo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Winona Ryder as Raven vs Anthony Michael Hall as Beast Boy

Edit: in 1986 he'd be *Changeling*, my bad!


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So ashamed of you. How dare you mess that up. :bunk

Winona as Raven vs. Barbara Steele as Clea


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Don't pile on me I am already ashamed enough. 

Winona Ryder as Raven vs Charlie Sheen as Speedy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winona Ryder as Raven vs. Boris Karloff as the voice of Dormammu (animated by Ray Harryhausen)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

This is getting ridiculous.....


but Karloff's Dormmamu voice or Captain Midnight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good Lord! *choke* A normal person!

Howdy, Green! 

We'll play it straight. 


Captain Midnight vs. The Spectre


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Captain Midnight vs. Ham Porter


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Aww we gotta be normal now? 

Ham Porter vs Annie Wilkes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I think the normal people are gone now...

:side:

Ham Porter vs. Liv Morgan as Harley Quinn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ham porter vs Buzz Lightyear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buzz vs. Amélie Poulain


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Buzz Lightyear vs Emperor Zurg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buzz vs. Sugarpuss O'Shea


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Greatsthegreats said:


> Buzz Lightyear vs Emperor Zurg













Doctor Phantom said:


> Buzz vs. Sugarpuss O'Shea




















Buzz Lightyear vs Snagglepuss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Buzz vs. Cookie Puss


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Buzz Lightyear vs. Chucky (horror doll)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chucky vs. April Ludgate :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Chucky vs. April Ludgate :mark





















:serious:

Chucky vs Evil Emperor Zurg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chucky vs. Elastigirl (Incredibles)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Elastigirl (Incredibles) vs Ash (Evil Dead)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ash vs. Imperator Furiosa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash vs. Clea, the Asuka of Magical Superheroines.


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Ash vs. Freddy vs. Jason


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome back, cat.

Freddy vs. Nightmare (Doctor Strange)

Needed to post one last unnecessary Doc Strange reference. Bye.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Freddy because I don't know Nightmare. I'll assume Freddy is based on him.

Freddy vs The Joker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Joker vs Asterix


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Joker vs. Aquaman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joker vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Joker vs Felix The Cat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Joker vs. Otto Rocket


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Joker vs carnage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Joker vs Snow Job


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Joker vs. Tifa Lockhart


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Yuffie Kisaragi :mark











The Io vs. Mayu of video games.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa Lockhart vs Terra Branford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bad virus!

Tifa vs. Regina :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Nina


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tifa vs. Sora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Doctor Strange and his new disciple, Raven.

THAT would be a great series. :banderas


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Garnett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Tifa vs. Sophitia


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll take em both. Im hardcore

Tifa because she needs a run

Tifa vs Lightning


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tifa vs Noctis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Marvel Girl


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Mallow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Doraemon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Agumon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tifa vs. Livewire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Flamebird


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Tifa vs Mystical Ninja Goeman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Tifa vs. Livewire


Tifa vs. Doctor Strange and his disciple, Raven. 

ONE MORE TIME


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Spyro


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dammit!

Tifa vs. Phantom Girl


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Tifa vs Aeris


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tifa vs. Mr Satan 



Doctor Phantom said:


> Tifa vs. Doctor Strange and his disciple, Raven.
> 
> ONE MORE TIME


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tifa vs Rick Castle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I was on that show... so definitely Tifa.


Tifa vs. Raven, Doctor Strange, Spider-Man, Poison Ivy, Takeshi Hongo, Godzilla, Magik, Clea, Power Girl, Harley Quinn, Samus, The Joker, and Cammy White


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, thats just cheating
And what was wrong with Castle?

Tifa vs Kos-Mos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nothing. It was fine. Just kidding.

Tifa vs. Spider-Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Tifa vs. The merchant from Resident Evil 4


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Merchant vs. Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Sans


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jill Valentine vs. Chloe Price


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Enter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jill Valentine vs. Bloodrayne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bloodrayne vs. Vampirella


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bloodrayne vs Dante


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Heel turn on Jill too

:sadbecky

Bloodrayne vs. Swamp Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Y'all know I love Jill.

Swamp Thing vs. Manphibian


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Swamp Thing vs...

Sniper Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. The Monster of Piedras Blancas


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs Audrey II


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. The Metaluna Mutant


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Swamp Thing vs Man Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Leslie Nielsen as the Phantom of the Opera


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Swamp Thing vs Alucard from Hellsing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Yog-Sothoth


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs Cthulu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Nyarlathotep


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs The One Above All


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Atlach-Nacha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs The Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. The Thing


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Thing vs Baki Hanma


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing vs. Thing


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The (MEW) Thing vs The Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Thing (Fantastic Four) vs. The Thing










SPOILER: "The Thing" is Mothra... for real.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Thing (Godzilla) vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mothra vs. Sabrina Spellman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sabrina vs. YoRHa 2B


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SABRINA RUN!!! :mark

Sabrina vs. Helena Markos


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sabrina vs Paul Smecker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina vs. Mater Tenebrarum


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sabrina vs The Phantom (Of The Opera)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You obviously meant Gerard Butler, so I'm going with Sabrina.

Sabrina vs. Sally the Witch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sabrina vs Mary Poppins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I love both of them...

Mary Poppins Returns made me cry like a jerk.

Sabrina vs. Magica De Spell


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sabrina vs Crash Bandicoot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina vs. The Mad Mod Witch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sabrina vs Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SABRINA SURVIVED A PAGE!!!!!!!! :mark 










Sabrina vs. Yuna


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

SABRINA IS YOUR ETERNAL CHAMPION!!!!!!! :mark

/thread


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Yuna vs Dazzler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Knew that would do it. Thanks, zrc!

Dazzler mark) vs. Tony Manero


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Dazzler or Jubilee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dazzler vs. Kitty Pryde


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dazzler vs Turok The Dinosaur Hunter


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dazzler vs. Senua


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Disco's not dead. roud

Dazzler vs. Sir Nose D'Voidoffunk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dazzler vs AKI Man also known as THQ Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dazzler vs. Kira (Xanadu)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dazzler vs Sabrina Spellman vs Harley Quinn vs Raven

QUEEN OF THE CAGE! Live here on PPV.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Dazzler vs. Kitty Pryde


Wanna pick... or should I?


SPOILER: If I pick, the teen-age witch will win.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

A fitting end to Dazzler's reign.










No more disco!

Raven vs. Black Beetle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Hypno-Hustler


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Trying to defeat Raven with music. Admirable strategy but it won't work!










Raven vs. Stingray


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Asuka as Harley Quinn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka as Harley Quinn vs Asuka as Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka as Clea vs. Lisa Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CleAsuka vs Bray Wyatt as Doctor Strange


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Asuka as Clea vs Asuka as Bray Wyatt


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Asuka as Bray Wyatt :mark:

The greatest fusion ever

Asuka as Bray Wyatt vs Bray Wyatt as Carnage


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

How bout...

Asuka as Bray Wyatt vs Bray Wyatt as Asuka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Asuka as Bray Wyatt vs. Asuka as Ruby Riott


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bray Wyatt (technically is a fictional character) vs The Nostalgia Critic


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Never Walker.

Asuka as Bray Wyatt vs. The Blob (1958)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Blob (1958) vs Vacant


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

The Blob (1958) vs. The Blob (Marvel)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Blob (1958) vs Phantom Train (Final Fantasy VI)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Blob (1958) vs. The H-Man


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Blob (1958) vs The Grand High Witch (The Witches - 1983)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Blob vs. Violet Baudelaire


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Voted out GOAT Grand High Witch for a bloody Blob :ha

Erm...anyway...

The Blob vs. Casper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The 1958 Blob is a very important film to me.

The Blob vs. Magik


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm just messing around 

The JOY of Magik vs Catwoman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know... but I just wanted to let you know. Do love the Grand High Witch, tho.

Magik vs. Mr. Moto


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Magik vs Pinhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Magik vs. Tifa


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tifa vs. Zelda


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zelda vs Firestar


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Zelda vs. Kairi Sane as Yuffie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Yuffie vs lightning Farron


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane as Yuffie vs. Barnabas Collins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuffie vs Lulu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane as Yuffie vs. Yuffie


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yuffie vs Claire Redfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. Ophelia


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi Sane as Yuffie vs. Io Shirai as Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was just Yuffie.

And you picked Final Fantasy over the Bard. :bunk

Yuffie vs. I-No


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

After visualizing it I don't want to accept anyone but Kairi as Yuffie now.

:sadbecky

Yuffie vs. Juliet Starling


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie vs. King


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

King vs King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King (SNK) vs. King Kong (1933)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

King Kong vs. King (Tekken)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

He just lost!

GOAT King Kong vs. Elasti-Girl (DC)


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Elasti-Girl (DC) VS Elastigirl (Pixar)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Elastigirl (Pixar) VS Xena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elastigirl vs. Nadia van Dyne/The Wasp


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elasti-Girl vs Queen Bavmorda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elastigirl vs, Janet van Dyne, OG Wasp


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Janet Van Dyne. I probably would've picked Helen Parr but Incredibles 2 happened. At least there's the original...

Janet Van Dyne vs April Ludgate


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Janet Van Dyne vs Eddie










@Tyrion Lannister,


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Somebody who's not Phantom picking Wasp over April is just wrong.

Eddie Maiden vs Erron Black


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. Tifa Lockhart


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Erron Black vs Sub Zero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. Gwenpool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Erron Black vs. Mai Natsume












Doctor Phantom said:


> He just lost!


:confused

Yeah, I don't know how I missed that.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. Gwen America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Janet Van Dyne vs Eddie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, D... that really wasn't a "Make your choice" moment for Tyrion...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Uh, D... that really wasn't a "Make your choice" moment for Tyrion...


True, true just felt weird tagging him without the mandatory gif


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Erron Black vs. Velvet Crowe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> True, true just felt weird tagging him without the mandatory gif


Fair enough.

Erron Black vs. Gwen America










EDIT:

Erron Black vs. Gwen Strange


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Erron Black vs Eagle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Erron Black vs. The Incredible Gwen-Hulk


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Yeah lets get another streak going

Erron Black vs Mr Roboto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Erron Black vs Quan Chi


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quan Chi vs Bo' Rai Cho


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Quan Chi vs Phoenix Wright


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Quan Chi vs Shang Tsung


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I fucking hate myself.

Shang Tsung vs Erron Black


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Maybe if you got to know yourself you wouldn't hate yourself? 

Shang Tsung vs Jafar


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Shang Tsung vs Heihachi Mishima


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shang Tsung vs Saruman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Saruman vs. Christopher Lee Dracula :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Saruman vs Galadriel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gross.

Galadriel vs. Francisco Scaramanga


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Francisco Scaramanga vs Jaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh! That's a tough one.

Scaramanga vs. Baron Samedi (Bond)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scaramanga vs Franz Sanchez


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scaramanga vs. Auric Goldfinger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Auric Goldfinger vs Alec Trevelyan


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Alec Trevelyan vs Xenia Onatopp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Xenia Onatopp vs. Pussy Galore


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Xenia Onatopp vs Contessa Teresa "Tracy" di Vicenzo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REALLY?!??!?

I thought Galore would win with a KO!

Tracy vs. Dr. Holly Goodhead


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Contessa Teresa "Tracy" di Vicenzo vs Anya Amasova


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm not typing that.

Tracy vs. Tiffany Case


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tracy di Vicenzo vs Vesper Lynd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Contessa Teresa "Tracy" di Vicenzo vs. Solitaire


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tracy di Vicenzo vs Pam Bouvier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tracy di Vicenzo vs. Mary Goodnight


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tracy di Vicenzo vs Elektra King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

FYI I adore Eva Green. Felt awful voting against Vesper. :sadbecky

Tracy di Vicenzo vs. Naomi (Played by Caroline Munro :dance)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Tracy di Vicenzo vs Melina Havelock


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tracy vs. Domino


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Domino vs Vanoss


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Domino (Bond) vs. Peri Brown


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Domino vs Clockwork Knight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Domino (Bond) vs. Electra Woman and Dyna Girl :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Domino (Bond) vs Micolash, Host Of The Nightmare


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The run nobody saw coming...

Domino (Bond) vs. Honey West


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Domino (Bond) vs Emma Peal


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank Dormammu!

I almost gave you a like... but you voted against Honey West. :lauren

Emma Peel vs. Modesty Blaise


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emma Peel vs Agent 99


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Emma Peel vs The Doll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma Peel vs. Fujiko Mine


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Emma peel vs Johnny Cage


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emma Peel vs Illya Kuryakin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma Peel vs. Agent 99 (I didn't get to post a pic of her.)










Eek! Man from U.N.C.L.E.!!! I loved all of these shows as a kid!!!


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Emma Peel VS Miss Martian


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma Peel vs. Ayesha, She-who-must-be-obeyed


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emma Peel vs Ace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Emma Peel vs. Akeno Himejima


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Akeno Himejima vs Rias Gremory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It was a good run. roud

Akeno vs. Haruhi Fujioka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Akeno Himejima vs Yoko Littner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yoko Littner vs. Ayumu "Osaka" Kasuga :dance


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damn

Yoko Littner vs Rei Ayanami


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rei Ayanami vs. Trigon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rei Ayanami vs Dita Liebely


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rei vs. Sakura Kinomoto


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rei Ayanami vs Ryuko Matoi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rei vs Haruko Haruhara


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rei Ayanami vs Nia Teppelin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rei vs. Captain Harlock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rei Ayanami vs Melfina


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Melfina vs. Maetel


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Melfina vs Mabel Pines


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I don't want to do that one.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mabel Pines vs Corn Cobb Man










the world's Great S off-screen superhero


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mabel Pines vs Babs Bunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabel Pines vs. WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Any character you want!!!! I'll fight for that character for at least an entire page!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mable Pines vs Dipper Pines


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, Mr. Boring... you threw away a genie's lamp.

Mabel Pines vs. *******


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mabel Pines vs The Daleks


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mable Pines vs Dr Drakken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not going to ask about the Drawn Together gif...

Mabel vs. Invader Zim


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mabel Pines vs Star Butterfly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabel vs. Iago


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mabel Pines vs Stan Pines


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Not going to ask about the Drawn Together gif


foreshadowing to this

Mabel Pines vs Captain Hero


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mabel vs. Lady Macbeth


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mabel vs Cindy Lou


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mabel vs The Brain


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mabel Pines vs The Grinch










oh crap he's at the foot of her bed, the creep!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mabel Pines vs Kim Possible


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kim Possible vs. Danny Phantom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

If I die, none of you get my organs.

Kim Possible vs. Haruhi Suzumiya


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kim Possible vs April Ludgate


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

April Ludgate vs. Lenny Busker


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

April Ludgate vs Rosa Diaz


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Rosa Diaz vs The Soup Nazi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Rosa vs. Lydia Deetz


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lydia Deetz vs Kim


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rosa Diaz vs Bart Simpson


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bart Simpson vs Abe Simpson


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I knew I'd get punished but Lydia? Show some restraint...

Bart Simpson vs Krusty the Clown


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Krusty the Clown vs Alfred Pennyworth


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Tough actually

Krusty the Clown vs Mayor Quimby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krusty the Clown vs. Sabrina Spellman

Honestly, they're both GOATs in my eyes.

And y'all did Lydia and Kim dirty.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Krusty the Clown vs Philip J Fry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krusty the Clown vs. Slapstick


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Krusty the Clown vs Violator


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Krusty the Clown vs Lady Maria (Bloodborne)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krusty the Clown vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Krusty the Clown vs Pennywise


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I got here too late of course.










Pennywise vs. Felicia Hardy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Krusty the Clown vs. Twisty

EDIT:

Pennywise vs. Twisty


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Twisty vs Flik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twisty vs. Koko the Clown


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Twisty the Clown vs Art the Clown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twisty vs. Asuka as Pennywise


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Eek!

Twisty vs Original Doink


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Twisty vs. Tito Beppi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Twisty vs Gwynplaine


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Twisty vs Ronald McDonald


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gwynplaine vs. Baron Sardonicus 

EDIT:

Damn you, Trigon!!!

Ronald vs. Sardonicus


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

In retrospect Gwynplaine should've gotten my vote... ^_^

Ronald McDonald vs Dr Rockso the Rock n Roll Clown


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ronald McDonald vs Mr Mime


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ronald getting more love than I expected.

Ronald McDonald vs Captain Spaulding


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ronald McDonald vs Wimpy












Lord Trigon said:


>


what in the name of guy-fuckery is this?!


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ronald McDonald vs Sideshow Mel



Greatsthegreats said:


> what in the name of guy-fuckery is this?!


Original design.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ronald vs. Raven in a clown suit.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven in a clown suit vs Dead Clea


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Well this thread took a dark turn.

:lauren

Raven in a clown suit vs. Hikaru Shida as Chun Li


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PASS


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm sorry I made Phantom cry. 

Raven in a clown suit vs Charlie Brown (Kill Bill version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven in a clown suit vs. Winona Ryder as Magik


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

...

Pass.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Raven in a clown suit vs. Winona Ryder as Magik


Raven in a clown suit vs Supergirl with the Venom symbiote


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Supergirl with the Venom Symbiote vs. Zatanna as Sorceress Supreme


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zatanna and her supreme sexiness vs My nameless imaginary friend from childhood.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zatanna as Sorceress Supreme vs. Luke Cage


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Luke Cage vs Mr. T


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Luke Cage vs. Iron Fist


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Iron Fist vs Sonic Bird


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Fist vs. Magik AKA Better Raven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Iron Fist vs. The Iron Giant



Doctor Phantom said:


> Magik AKA Better Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Giant vs. Sanda and Gaira :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Sanda and Gaira vs Mas y Menos


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sanda and Gaira vs Johnny Bravo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Johnny Bravo vs I.R. Baboon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Johnny Bravo vs. Mojo Jojo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mojo Jojo vs. Phantasma (Scooby-Doo and the Ghoul School)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mojo Jojo vs Popeye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mojo Jojo vs Bill Cypher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Popeye vs. Betty Boop

GIFS LATER!!!

Dammit! I saw you, Virus! That's why I tried to save Popeye!

Ugh.

Bill Cipher vs. Betty Boop

P.S. Love Mojo... but Popeye's a GOAT.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bill Cipher vs Toffee


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bill vs. Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Josie and the Pussycats vs. The Teen Angels


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Josie and the Pussycats vs. The Carrie Nations


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Josie vs Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Josie & the Pussycats vs. Cow & Chicken


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only Toni!??!?! :bunk

Josie and the Pussycats vs. Betty and Veronica











Hilarity.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Phantom said:


> Only Toni!??!?! :bunk


Huh? :confused

Josie & the Pussycats vs. Kenan and Kel


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

She was the only one showing up for me, but I see the GOAT now. :asuka

Josie and the Pussycats vs. Big Ethel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Josie & the Pussycats vs. Magik and Deadpool


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

why?

Josie and the Pussycats vs. Sabrina the Teen-Age Witch :dance


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sabrina vs.

:hmm

Mayu as Sailor Mercury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina vs. Sabrina and her bestest buddy, Raven


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sabrina vs Marik Ishtar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina vs. Cousin Serena


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sabrina vs. Larry Houdini


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina vs. Montag the Magnificent


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Sabrina vs EvilCat


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EvilCat vs. Bill the Butcher


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sabrina stomps.

Sabrina vs. Dr. Occult

EDIT:

NO!

EvilCat :lauren vs. Dr. Occult


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

EvilCat vs Freddy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

EvilCat :beckylol vs. Black Condor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

EvilCat vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harley vs. The Chopper Bunch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire said:


> Harley vs. The Chopper Bunch


Oh, praise Dormammu!

This one's for you:

Harley vs. The Cheshire Cat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cheshire vs. The Jabberwocky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cheshire vs. The Mad Hatter


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheshire vs Queen of Hearts


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Cheshire vs. Dark Cheshire


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That's dangerously close to EvilCat... :bunk

Cheshire vs. The Dodo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheshire vs Erza Scarlet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erza Scarlet vs Lucy Heartfilla


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

:surprise:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Erza Scarlet vs Squall


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

These young'uns... :bunk

Erza Scarlet vs. The Green Hornet


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Erza vs Yoko Litner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yoko Littner vs. Akane Tendo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yoko Littner vs



























wait for it... @Doctor Phantom ...




















Hsien-Ko!










She's back!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yoko Littner vs Asuka Langley Soryu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark






Hsien-Ko vs. IT DOESN'T MATTER/Edward Cullen 










EDIT:

:thelist

Yoko vs. Takeshi Hongo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Should've taken the fake Asuka so I could at least vote based on name.

Takeshi Hongo, whoever the fuck that is vs Martin Li/Mister Negative


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Takeshi Hongo vs. Doc Ock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Takeshi Hongo vs Sento Kiryū


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Takeshi Hongo vs. Electro-Wave Human Tackle


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Takeshi Hongo vs. Clea and her new pet, EvilCat.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fine.

Clea and her pet, EvilCat vs. Gomer Pyle


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Gomer Pyle vs Mr. Furley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gomer Pyle vs. Clea, EvilCat... and Cloak & Dagger.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

way to exploit my weakness 

Clea evilcat and Cloak and dagger vs The twelve gods of the Olympus


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Twelve Gods of Olympus vs. The Titans


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The titans vs the teen titans


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Takeshi Hongo vs. Clea and her new pet, EvilCat.


Take this one.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Teen Titans vs. Neo & Trinity


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Neo and trinity vs romeo and juliet


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Romeo and Juliet vs. Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ummm.....Bonnie Parker and Clyde Barrow are not fictional characters. ~_____~

Romeo and Juliet vs Batman and Catwoman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Romeo and Juliet vs Ichabod and Mr Toad


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Ichabod and Mr Toad vs Bluebeard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ichabod and Mr. Toad vs. GOAT Headless Horseman :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Headless Horseman vs. Manny Calavera


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Headless Horseman vs. Baron Mordo


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Baron Mordo vs Molecule Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Mordo vs. Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man vs. The Composite Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Animal-Vegetable-Mineral Man vs. Monsieur Mallah


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Monsieur Mallah vs. Grodd


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Monsieur Mallah vs. The Brain


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

the brain vs pinky and the brain


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Brain vs. Jan Compton, the Brain That Wouldn't Die


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jan Compton vs. Dr. Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough.

Jan in the Pan vs. Janet van Dyne


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wasp vs Waspinator


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wasp vs The Hand


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thing?

Sorry, Thing. Still love ya. Come back when we do hand-y characters. 

Wasp vs. Janice Starlin, the Wasp Woman


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Wasp vs Shaggy at 10% of his power


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Shaggy at 0.001% would solo.

Shaggy at 0.001% vs SSB Gogeta


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs Shrek


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shaggy vs. Nadia van Dyne, who must avenge the death of her stepmom.










Do it for Janet, Nadia! #AvengingWasp


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shaggy vs Nancy


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shaggy vs Chernabog


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs big chungus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hiya, Green!

Shaggy vs. The Lonesome Ghosts


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs salad fingers

I've been seeing u guys in a lot of threads


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ditto. Welcome to the games section!

Shaggy vs. Velma


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs Ned Flanders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You're new here, so this will seem totally fresh...

Shaggy vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Shaggy vs Homestar Runner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported. 

Shaggy vs. WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!


ANY CHARACTER!!! YOU DECIDE!!!!


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs Marge Simpson


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shaggy vs yggahS


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Shaggy vs Fred


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Nobody picks the wildcard... So weird. 

Nobody picks Strange either. Understandable. >

Shaggy vs Imhotep


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

IT'S BACKWARDS. :O










Shaggy vs. Scarlet Witch

GREEN REP FOR SCARLET WITCH.

EDIT:

I know! Stop throwing away that Golden Ticket!

Imhotep vs. Scarlet Witch

No green rep.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Imhotep vs Ra(Stargate)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Shaggy vs The Headless Horseman


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

So unfair.

Shaggy vs UI Scooby Doo


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Scooby vs Yogi Bear


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

What's wild card? 

Shaggy vs Ugandan Chungus


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

It's Imhotep people.

Imhotep vs Tarantulas


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

LunaticDavis said:


> What's wild card?
> 
> Shaggy vs Ugandan Chungus


 sorry didn't see someone already picked somebody


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby vs. Johnny Hooker (The Sting)


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Lord Trigon said:


> It's Imhotep people.
> 
> Imhotep vs Tarantulas


No its Scooby.....


Follow the thread.


Scooby or Yogi


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Phantom has the floor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So much pressure... 

How about...

Scooby vs. Imhotep


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Imhotep vs The Creature from the Black Lagoon


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Creature vs Jay and silent bob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jay and Silent Bob, who is not very silent on his fantastic podcasts that I loyally subscribe to.

Jay and Silent Bob vs Captain Cold


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Jay and silent Bob vs dumb and dumber(Loyd and Harry)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jay and Silent Bob vs Bill and Ted


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Jay and Silent Bob vs Fletch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fletch vs. Charlie Chan


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Fletch vs Hank Hill


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fletch vs D


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Who the fuck is Fletch?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's your question? Not "who the fuck is D"? You've never heard of Fletch?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fletch_(film)

Irwin Fletcher vs Clark Griswold


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fletcher vs Alucard


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Oooh that's Fletch. But now who the hells D?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't ask me. These people and their weird anime characters. :no:

Is that from the Castlevania Netflix series? I haven't seen season 2 yet, except for the first episode.

Fletch, even though I've never seen it. :shrug I like Chevy Chase in Christmas Vacation and Community.....

Irwin Fletcher vs Jack Walsh (Robert DeNiro in Midnight Run)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Yeah, I have never been into anime, it's just too weird.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

D is from Vampire Hunter D

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vampire_Hunter_D

Nice movie with art by Yoshitaka Amano of Final Fantasy fame


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

What the hell is anime?

Fletch vs. The Vengeful Spirit of Janet van Dyne


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fletch vs Fletcher Reede


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Fletcher Reede vs. Bruce Almighty


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Phantom said:


> What the hell is anime?
> 
> Fletch vs. The Vengeful Spirit of Janet van Dyne


Yeah, I wish you didn't fucking know. It'd make this thread a lot easier.

Fletcher Reede vs Ace Ventura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ace Ventura vs. Alita

Go see Alita: Battle Angel.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace Ventura vs Baymax (Big Hero 6)


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ace Ventura vs Kenny(South Park)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ace vs. Sabrina Spellman

Chilling Adventures of Sabrina returns on April 5th!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ace Ventura vs Stan


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Ace vs skeet(guy at mcspankys in neutron)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Skeet vs. The Candy Man


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Skeet vs Mort Goldman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mort Goldman vs Hans Moleman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hans Moleman vs. Mole Man


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Moleman vs cable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mole Man vs. Sweet Daddy Dormammu


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Dormammu vs Ned Flanders


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dormammu, Funk Lord of the Dark Dimension vs. The Glob


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bargaining Dormammu vs Thanos


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dormammu vs. Swarm


----------



## LunaticDavis (May 30, 2018)

Swarm vs Lil jimmy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

So not funky.

Swarm vs. Lilith, Dracula’s Daughter


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lilith, Daughter of Dracula vs. Barnabas Collins


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lilith, Daughter of Dracula vs Audrey


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lilith, Daughter of Dracula vs. Mysterio


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mysterio vs. Copperhead


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Mysterio vs. The Vanisher


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

President Mysterio vs President Luthor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Mysterio vs. President Mordo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Four more years of Mysterio!!!! :mark


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mysterio vs Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

@Black Cobra

Fix this mess.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mysterio vs. Killer Croc


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Black Cobra said:


> Mysterio vs. Killer Croc


Mysterio vs...

WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will somebody actually pick the WILD CARD this time? The suspense is terrible!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wild Card :lauren vs. Michael Corleone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

The "Wild Card" is ANY CHARACTER YOU WANT!!!!

YOU PICK THE CHARACTER!!!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I never got the memo. I figured you revealed it after I chose it.

Michael Corleone vs. The Wild Card (GoGo Yubari)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Good pick. :anna

Gogo vs. Nami Matsushima


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Nami vs Atem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nami vs. Yuffie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Nami vs Stig Of the Dump


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nami vs. THE WASP :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Nami vs Pinocchio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nami vs. Poison Ivy


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Poison Ivy vs Groot


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Groot vs Jaws


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jaws/Bruce the Shark vs. King Kong


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

King Kong vs. Shurayuki-hime


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

King Kong vs Ash Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:sadbecky

Why, Cobra?

Kong vs. The Thing from Another World


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

King Kong vs Donkey Kong


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Kong vs. Mothra


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

King Kong vs King Ghidorah


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

King Kong vs. The Wolf Man/Wolfman


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Larry Talbot vs Ethan Chandler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Larry Talbot vs. Leon Corledo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leon Corledo (for the make up and manwhore shirt) vs David Kessler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. Quentin Collins


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs Daniel "Oz" Osbourne


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. Jack Russell/Werewolf by Night


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs Dillon Chase


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. Bertrand Caillet


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. Dr. Wilfred Glendon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. OH SNAP! VAMPIRE TIME!

Armand Tesla


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Vampires suck but okay... 

...

Leon Corledo vs The Brides


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Leon Corledo vs. Dracula (Marvel)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dracula vs Terry Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dracula (Marvel) vs. The Phantom of the Opera (Andrew Lloyd Webber stage version)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dracula vs. Skelator


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Skeletor vs Cobra Commander


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why are you always on the wrong side of history, virus? :bunk

Skeletor vs. Frankenstein (Karloff)










Already mad.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Frankenstein vs. T-800


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

T-800 vs T-X


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

T-800 via plot

T-800 vs Predator


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

T-800 vs. Marceline the Vampire Queen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You Frankenstein-hating youngsters... :bunk


Marceline the Vampire Queen vs. Morticia Addams


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Marceline vs. Pyramid Head


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:bunk

Get off my lawn.

Marceline vs. GOAT Death of the Endless :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Death of the Endless vs Bigby Wolf


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bigby Wolf vs Winston Wolf


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Winston Wolfe vs. Clyde Shelton (Law Abiding Citizen)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Winston Wolfe vs. The Cryptkeeper (HBO)










I'm classy.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Winston Wolfe vs. Maddy Hayes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:thelist

Winston Wolfe vs. GOAT Egghead


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Winston Wolfe vs Louie The Lilac


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Louie the Lilac vs. King Tut


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Louie the Lilac vs. Space Ghost


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Space Ghost vs Leeloo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Space Ghost vs Birdman


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Space Ghost vs Blue Falcon


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Blue Falcon vs Captain Falcon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Falcon vs. President Magik and Vice President Raven


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Blue Falcon vs He-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Blue Falcon vs. Brother Voodoo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brother Voodoo vs. Papa Shango


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brother Voodoo vs Shadowman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Brother Voodoo vs. Sugar Hill


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Brother Voodoo vs. Dargent Peytraud


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Dargent Peytraud vs Baron Samedi (Live and Let Die)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baron Samedi (Live and Let Die) vs. Baron Samedi (Sugar Hill)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Baron Samedi vs Superfly


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Baron Samedi vs Murder Legendre


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Baron Samedi









vs


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Baron Samedi vs. Calypso (Twisted Metal)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Calypso (Twisted Metal) vs Maximilian Pegasus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Calypso vs. Bayonetta


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread got lame. :bunk

Bayonetta vs. Lady (Devil May Cry)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bayonetta vs. Sir Daniel Fortesque


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bayonetta vs Alvin The Chipmunk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alvin vs. Penelope Pitstop


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Penelope Pitstop vs Dick Dastardly


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cock Bastardly vs Stuart Little


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Stuart Little vs. Lara Croft


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dick Dastardly vs. Jubilee 

EDIT:

Stuart Little vs. Jubilee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jubilee vs. Maki Ito as Sailor Venus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Mayu Iwatani as Jubilee


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jubilee vs. Rhea Ripley as Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ooooh. That actually sounds pretty groovy... I want fan-art of that now.

Rhea Ripley as Magik vs. Meiko Satomura as Captain Marvel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Meiko Satomura as Captain Marvel vs. Hikaru Shida as Jill Valentine


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tough... but Shida has the better character. Fight me, dorks.

Hikaru Shida as Jill Valentine vs. Hikaru Shida as The Wasp


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Hikaru Shida as The Wasp vs. Kairi Sane as Sailor Mercury


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ARGHH! MY HEART!

I'm not picking Shida over Kairi... but still... :sadbecky

President Sane as President Mercury vs. Maki Ito as White Rabbit (Marvel)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi as Mercury vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:sadbecky

Kairi Sane as Mercury vs. Toni Storm as Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kairi Sane as Sailor Mercury vs. Tifa Lockhart


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kairi as Mercury vs. Hsien-Ko


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Only for the normies...

Hsien-Ko vs. Marceline the Vampire Queen


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Marceline vs. Ellen Ripley


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ellen Ripley vs. Altaira Morbius


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Altaira Morbius vs Blue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Altaira Morbius vs. Regina (The Outer Limits)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Altaira Morbius vs Gadget Boy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Altaira Morbius vs. Pat Parker, War Nurse


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Altaira Morbius vs. Alec Trevelyan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Alec Trevelyan vs Dimitri Mishkin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alec vs. WILD CARD!!!! (Any character you want!)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Gamercat









vs

Scott Masterson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gamercat vs. Doraemon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doraemon vs. Annie Wilkes


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doraemon 










vs.

Motoko Kusanagi


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Motoko Kusanagi mark) vs Swedish Chef


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swedish Chef vs Pinkie Pie


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Pinkie Pie vs. Derpy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Derpy vs. Doctor Strange, the only important superhero


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Necromancer


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Necromancer vs Dark Necrofear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Necromancer, whoever that is vs Kotal Kahn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Kotal Kahn vs Shao Kahn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Didn't expect that, but I'll take it. I was gonna sacrifice Kotal because he sucks.

Shao Kahn vs Erron Black

I win either way.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Erron Black looks cool.

Black vs John Marston


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Erron black vs Rocket Racoon


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Erron Black vs. Revolver Ocelot


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Revolver Ocelot vs Vash the Stampede


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

A god damn Metal Gear character over Erron Black...

Vash The Stampede vs Captain America


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

well, a god damn THE GOAT franchise character. so its normal.

Vash vs Alucard


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard (Hellsing one, right?) vs. Count Yorga


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Alucard vs Vamp (Metal Gear)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alucard vs. Shinobu Jacobs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alucard vs. Io Shirai as Raven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> well, a god damn THE GOAT franchise character












Now that you've been properly introduced, thank me later.

Metal Gear is shit.

Alucard vs Thor


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. The Wasp :mark


Why do I do this?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thor vs Captain America


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. Captain Marvel, the best, most perfect superhero/OG Avenger


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Now that you've been properly introduced, thank me later.
> 
> Metal Gear is shit.
> 
> Alucard vs Thor


Metal Gear is awesome.

Thor vs Raiden (Metal Gear Solid)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thor vs. Clea :cheer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thor vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The worst.


Wonder Woman vs. Zatanna :cheer


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder Woman vs Black Canary


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman vs. Captain Marvel, the best, most perfect superhero/OG Avenger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder Woman vs Xena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman vs. Rey (Star Wars)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wonder Woman vs Mara Jade Skywalker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wonder Woman vs. Revan


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Darth Revan vs Abaddon the Despoiler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Revan vs. Flash Gordon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Revan vs Paul Atreides


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Revan vs. Astra Adams


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Astra Adams vs Zira


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zira vs. Mysta of the Moon


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Zira vs Morbius


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Zira vs. Dr. Edward Morbius from Forbidden Planet, which was released on this day in 1956! :woo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Edward Morbius vs Davros


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Dr. Edward Morbius vs Herbert West


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Herbert West vs Norman Bates


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Norman Bates vs Captain Pugwash


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Norman Bates vs. Dexter Morgan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Norman Bates vs Tintin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Norman Bates vs Christian Szell















Is it Safe?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. Vitus Werdegast


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Norman Bates vs Adam Malkovich











by the way, which fictional character has the longest streak in the history of this thread?

for that matter who has won the most times? I feel that we need to have like a King of the Ring or Royal rumble to determine the Undisputed Grand Champion or something.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Off the top o' my head:

The Joker
Thanos
Batman
Doctor Strange proud)
Raven


I could be off. I'll check later.

Norman Bates vs. Carrie White


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Norman Bates vs. Carol The Wildcat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Norman Bates vs Bugs Bunny


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


>


:rock5 

be gone with that shitty game. not even in the conversation.

Bugs Bunny vs Lola Bunny


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bugs Bunny vs. Koko the Clown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> :rock5
> 
> be gone with that shitty game. not even in the conversation.
> 
> Bugs Bunny vs Lola Bunny


Clearly you've only played Andromeda, which wasn't even made by a similar team.

Metal Gear is utter road trash. It's not even the level below the level below the level below the ME trilogy.

Bugs Bunny vs Daffy Duck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy Duck vs. The Big Bad Wolf (Disney)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy Duck vs Darkwing Duck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy Duck vs. The GOAT/Donald Duck


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy vs Duckula


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Clearly you've only played Andromeda, which wasn't even made by a similar team.
> 
> Metal Gear is utter road trash. It's not even the level below the level below the level below the ME trilogy.
> 
> Bugs Bunny vs Daffy Duck


Mass Effect trilogy is basically a dumbed down attempt of a epic storyline with god awful gameplay mechanics. MGS belongs to the pantheon of video gaming history. Sorry boi.

Daffy vs Yogi Bear


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy vs. Marc Anthony and Pussyfoot


----------



## BrokenFreakinNeck (Jan 1, 2019)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Clearly you've only played Andromeda, which wasn't even made by a similar team.
> 
> Metal Gear is utter road trash. It's not even the level below the level below the level below the ME trilogy.
> 
> Bugs Bunny vs Daffy Duck


I played the first two ME games. I thought they were alright but didn't see what the hype was about.

Daffy vs Solidus Snake


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy vs. Yotsuba Koiwai


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy vs Yakko Warner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy vs. Bimbo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy vs Freakzoid


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy vs. Red Hot Riding Hood


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daffy vs Genie


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Daffy vs Plucky Duck


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Daffy vs. Road Runner


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daffy vs. The WOAT Sailor Senshi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Worst?????? Dat fuck are you on?

Daffy vs Garfield


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Truth. I'm on the truth.

Daffy vs. The Gruesomes


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

No, you aren't

Daffy vs Scooby Doo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Scooby Doo vs Shadow (Homeward Bound)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo vs. The GOAT Sailor Senshi


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scooby Doo vs Jabberjaw


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo vs. WILD CARD!!!! (Any character you want!!!) :mark


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scooby Doo vs Roy Rooster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scooby-Doo vs Dyno-Mutt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Scooby-Doo vs. Velma... voiced by Kate Micucci!!!! :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Scooby-Doo vs Reboot Webby


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I should go with Scooby. I really should...

Reboot Webby vs. The Noid


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Webby vs Tweety


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Tweety vs The Man With No Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tweety vs. The Joker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Joker vs Norman Bates


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. Emily/Warren (Homicidal)












Spoiler.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Norman Bates vs Sephiroth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. Yuffie


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Norman Bates vs Dean Winchester


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Norman Bates vs. Dr. Mirakle


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Norman Bates vs Ellen Ripley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Norman Bates vs Rocky Balboa


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Balboa vs Hanma Baki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Rocky vs. Rocky Horror


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rocky Balboa vs Apollo Creed


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Rocky Balboa

Rocky Balboa vs Roger Rabbit


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Roger Rabbit and it ain't even close. 

Roger Rabbit vs Marty Mcfly


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Roger Rabbit vs Doc Brown


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Roger Rabbit vs. Ant-Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Roger Rabbit vs Chatty Cathy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chatty Cathy vs. Susie Sad Eyes


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Susan Sad Eyes vs Little Black *****


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Susie Sad Eyes vs. Honey West


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

wow we're getting into obscure territory now, even for this threads' standards

Susan Sad Eyes vs Dakko Chan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Dakko Chan vs Kon (Bleach)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kon vs. Chibi Maruko-chan


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Chibi Maruko-chan vs Shin-chan


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chibi Maruko-chan vs Jade Chan


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Chibi Maruko-chan vs. Elisa Esposito


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chibi Maruko-chan vs Thomas The Tank Engine (peep-peep, pussies)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Thomas the Tank Engine vs Postman Pat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Postman Pat vs Fireman Sam








(oh I fucking love this thread)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Postman Pat vs. The Greatest Fictional Character/Doctor Strange


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Postman Pat vs. She-Ra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Reported.

Postman Pat vs. Peyton Royce as Raven


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Peyton Royce as Raven vs. Io Shirai as Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Io Shirai as Clea vs. Asuka as Doctor Strange kada


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

:MAD

Asuka as Doctor Strange vs. Kate Micucci as Clea


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Kate Micucci as Clea vs Aubrey Plaza as Raven


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kate Micucci as Clea vs. Willy Loman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Willy Loman vs Allan Karlsson, The Hundred-Year-Old Man Who Climbed Out the Window and Disappeared


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Willy Loman vs. That koala I've been seeing lately, which I've named Chloe Midia

unch


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Willy Lohman vs. Deadpool


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Willy Loman vs. Brak


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will-E Lowmen vs. The Wasp


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Wasp vs...

Magik


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I came up with a whole bunch of "hilarious" ways to spell Willy Loman... :sadbecky

Ummmmmm..........................................................


Hmm.....


Hurr.....


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

The Wasp vs Neo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Thank you. :anna

NOW BEGONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

The Wasp vs. Triplicate Girl


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

:rude

The Wasp vs Clea 

:vincefu


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. The Wasp


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Kiki


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiki vs (What About) Mimi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki vs. Sabrina the Teen-Age Witch


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kiki vs. Ken Rosenberg


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki vs. Angelique Bouchard


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

double post my bad


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

kiki vs Abercrombie Fizzwidget


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kiki vs. Sif, The Great Grey Wolf


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiki vs The Blue Wolf and White Doe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki vs. Sally the Witch


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiki vs Pulgasari


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki vs. Doctor Strange, everyone's favorite. :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiki vs Little Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kiki vs. The Sanderson Sisters


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kiki vs Salem


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kiki vs. Mako (GOAT Meiko Kaji in Stray Cat Rock: Sex Hunter)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mako, just for Kill Bill.

Mako vs Mr. Pink (Reservoir Dogs)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mako vs. Doll Girl


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mako vs. Jinx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jinx vs. Raven

Go nuts, dear Cobra. :anna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven, just to get the obscure characters out of here. 

Raven vs Nightwing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. Swamp Thing


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swamp Thing vs Man Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. The Glob


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swamp Thing vs Doctor Fate


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swamp Thing vs Sovereign


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Gill-man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's a bannable offense. 

Sovereign is the greatest video game villain of all time. It's a shame I can't be here earlier to correct your mistakes. 

Swamp Thing vs Doctor Strange


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs Miles Morales


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. The GOAT/Lon Chaney Phantom of the Opera










Happy Birthday, Great One! :hb


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp thing vs Goat


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't know who that is but I'm tired of Swamp Thing.

Whoever that is vs The Flash


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Flash vs Quicksilver


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Sovereign is the greatest video game villain of all time. It's a shame I can't be here earlier to correct your mistakes.


_"You exist because we allow it, and you will end because we demand it."_

:banderas


The Flash vs Ant-Man


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Flash 









vs

The Flash


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mass Effect is cute, y'all...

Barry Allen vs. Scarlet Witch

Barry/Flash


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Barry Allen vs Droopy Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Droopy Dog vs. Top Cat


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Droopy vs Dripple


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Droopy vs. Josie and the Pussycats


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Droopy vs Screwball Squirrel


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Droopy vs. Anton Chigurh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Droopy vs. Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Bigby Wolf


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:mark

Sherlock GOAT vs. Mr. Moto


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Nero Wolfe


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes :woo vs. Miss Silver


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes vs Lara Croft


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Sherlock Bones


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes vs Dirk Pitt


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Cole Phelps


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes. I'd have voted for him anyway, but it's worth pointing out that I did not like Los Angeles Noire.

Sherlock Holmes vs ninja Sherlock Holmes aka


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. The Shadow.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes vs The Spirit


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Rebecca Chambers


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs Doctor Who


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shelock Holmes vs Major Glory


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Sabrina Spellman

HAPPY SABRINA SEASON 2 DAY!!!!! :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes vs The Kollector (Mortal Kombat)











I know this isn't a real fight because the game ain't even out, I just wanted to post The Kollector so you could get a good look at him. I know how much you love wacky monster characters. Between him and Cetrion, the new characters are probably gonna be your favourite in this game.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes vs Deadshot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. May (Guilty Gear)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Rick Castle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. C. Auguste Dupin


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Sherlock Holmes vs Diabolik


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sherlock Holmes (is on FI-YAA!) vs Augustus Gloop


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Holmes vs Arsène Lupin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sherlock Holmes vs. Nancy Drew


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Nancy Drew vs The Hardy Boys


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nancy Drew vs Inspector Gadget


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Inspector Gadget vs Dr. Claw


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr Claw vs Steelbeak


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

FUCK YES, CLAW WON. I just wanted to do this.

Dr Claw vs Noob Saibot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> FUCK YES, CLAW WON. I just wanted to do this.
> 
> Dr Claw vs Noob Saibot


You are a weird, weird man.

Dr. Claw vs. Dr. Cyclops


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Coming from you, I know that means I'm extremely normal.

Dr. Claw vs Hank Hill


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dr Claw vs Dr Octopus


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Dr. Octopus vs. Dr. Doom


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Groovy sig. :mark

Is the search over? :hmm

Damn. Tough one.

Doom vs. Mysterio :mark


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

This one is staying for awhile :mark

Doom vs. Adam West as Batman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT Batman vs. Egghead


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

egghead vs Chandell


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Egghead vs. Dr. Erasmus Craven


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Egghead vs WILDCARD(pick anyone you like)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Egghead vs. Shurayuki-hime


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Shurayuki-hime vs H20 Delirious


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shurayuki-hime vs. Ash (Evil Dead)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shurayuki-hime vs. Azumi


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Azumi vs. Jubilee


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Azumi vs Asura


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Azumi vs. Falstaff


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Azumi vs. Nina Williams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Bard never gets any votes here... :sadbecky

Azumi vs. Sabrina Spellman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Azumi vs. GoGo Yubari


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That already happened... didn't end well for Chiaki.

Azumi vs. Jubilee... again!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Azumi vs. Storm


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Storm vs. Gogo Yubari


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

GoGo Yubari vs. Akemi Tachibana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gogo Yubari vs. Gō Mifune


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

GoGo Yubari vs. Jonny Quest


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Gogo Yubari vs. Lady Hermit


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

GoGo Yubari vs. Mickey Knox (Natural Born Killers)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I ain't capitalizing the second "g!" :woo

Gogo Yubari vs. Rick Blaine


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

GoGo Yubari vs. Elmo and his friend Capital G


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Go*g*o Yubari vs. Uncle Deadly


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Uncle Deadly vs. Crazy Harry


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Crazy Harry vs. Master Splinter


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Splinter vs Colossus


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Colossus vs. Magik, his sister and the best X-Man of all time.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Like Colossus but

Magik vs Elektra


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Like Colossus but
> 
> Magik vs Elektra



YES!!! The other Magik fan came! :mark

PRAISE DORMAMMU! :swanson

Magik vs. Dormammu


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dormammu vs Mileena


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I saw your name and knew my girl was done.

R.I.P. Illyana :sadbecky

Dormammu vs. The Spectre


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Spectre vs Molecule Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

WHERE WERE YOU?!?!??!??!??!?!??!?!??!?!??!??!??!?!??!?

The Spectre vs. Sailor Mercury

No reason...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

on a little hiatus










Sailor Mercury vs Kiki


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I meant a few minutes ago. Poor Magik... :darryl

But welcome back. :anna


Sailor Mercury vs. Will Kane


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Will Kane vs The Man With No Name


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Will Kane vs. Willy Wonka (Wilder)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Willy Wonka (Wilder) vs. Mock Turtle (Wilder)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Willy Wonka vs. Wednesday Addams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

phantom gave me a good idea

Wednesday Addams vs April Dwyer


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wednesday Addams vs. Mandy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Wednesday Addams vs Samantha Pucket


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Wednesday Addams

Wednesday Addams vs Shelly Marsh


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Wednesday addams vs dee reynolds


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Wednesday Addams vs. Topanga Lawrence


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wednesday Addams vs Red White


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Wednesday Adams

Wednesday Adams vs. Mortica Adams


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Morticia Addams vs April May


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Morticia Addams vs. Death of the Endless


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Death Of The Endless vs The One Being Above All


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DEATH OF THE ENDLESS RUN!!!!!!!! :mark

Death of the Endless vs. Doctor Strange


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Strange vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Stephen Strange


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Yuffie (What, like you know another Yuffie?)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Phantom Stranger said:


> (What, like you know another Yuffie?)


ok

Yuffie vs Yuffie


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

2nd Yuffie vs Grimace


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yuffie #2 vs. Golden Amazon


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Golden Amazon vs The Burger King


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Golden Amazon vs. Mr. Mind


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mr. Mind vs The Hungry Caterpillar


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Mind vs. Lois Lane


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Why not? :shrug

Lois Lane vs Superman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Because Mr. Mind is awesome! :goaway

Lois Lane vs. Gwen Stacy


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Superman vs Black Adam


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

StylesClash90 said:


> Superman vs Black Adam


Ninja'd.


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Gargh! I was referencing your pic.

Lois Lane vs The Newsman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Newsman vs Catman


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The newsman vs Newman from seinfeld


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Newman vs Larry David (Curb has a fictionalized version of Larry David, so...)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Newman vs Bananaman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bananaman vs. Powdered Toast Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Powdered Toast Man vs. Mummy Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Underdog vs. Mummy Man


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mummy Man vs Bubba Hotep


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mummy Man vs Mr Owl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mr Owl vs Big mama


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mr. Owl vs. Scar


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mr. Owl vs. Deanna Troi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Owl vs. Flash Gordon


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Deanna Troi vs. Q











EDIT: Flash Gordon vs. Q


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Q vs. The Flash


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Flash vs. Reverse Flash


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

The Flash vs. Superman


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Superman vs Neo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Superman vs. Ultra Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ultra Man (not the cool one) vs. Mary Marvel :mark

GREEN REP FOR MARY MARVEL!!!


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary Marvel vs. Mister Mind


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Mary Marvel vs. Mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

You will get your rep when I get home! Good work! :anna

PASS! :woo

EDIT:

ALSO PASS! :woo


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mary Marvel vs. Black Widow


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Black Widow vs. The Widow vs. The Widow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No green rep for you.

Widow vs. The Wasp :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Wasp vs. The Wasp Woman


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Wasp vs. Luke Skywalker


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Luke Skywalker vs. Fluke Starbucker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Fluke Skyfucker vs Wilson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Wilson vs. Gorgilla


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wilson vs. Pinky Tuscadero and The Pinkettes


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Wilson*










VS

*The Bear from The Revenant*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Bear from The Revenant vs. Cujo


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cujo vs. WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!!!! (Any character you want, sucker!)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wilson








VS
Voit


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Wilson vs 










Wilson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn you, BuzzFeed!

Wilson vs. *WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

B1 vs B2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

B1 vs. *RAVEN*, TURKEY!!!


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Wilson vs. *WILD CARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Wildcard









vs

Wildcard


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven vs Wildcard.

Nice recovery by *me*.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Raven vs. The Crow


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Raven vs The old screechy bitch at the start of Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

That was a mistake. I'm a huge Una O'Connor fan. (Not a joke.)

Minnie (Bride of Frankenstein) vs. GOAT Doctor Pretorius


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Eew!

GOAT Doctor Pretorius vs Doctor Henry Wu


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Henry Wu vs The Invisible Man


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Invisible Man vs. The Illusive Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Invisible Man vs










"The Invisible Phantom!"


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Invisible Man vs. Elastigirl


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

TheInvisible Man vs Desperate Dan


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

The Invisible Man vs. Revy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Revy vs Space Dandy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Revy vs Erza Scarlett


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

virus21 said:


> Revy vs Erza Scarlett


So, this is not going to matter to you... but I said "Golden Age" instead of "Silver Age" when I was talking about Gwen Stacy. :lauren

The shame... the shame. :sadbecky

Also, shame on the person who voted against the Invisible Man. 

Revy vs. Fujiko Mine :mark


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> So, this is not going to matter to you... but I said "Golden Age" instead of "Silver Age" when I was talking about Gwen Stacy. :lauren
> 
> The shame... the shame. :sadbecky
> 
> ...




Revy vs Mistao Katsuragi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why did you quote me? :confused

Revy vs. Tomo Takino


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Revy vs Gilda


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Phantom Stranger said:


> Why did you quote me? :confused
> 
> Revy vs. Tomo Takino


I was going to say something about Gwen, but I realized I misread what you said. Sorry about that

Revy vs Mikasa Ackerman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

It's cool. We all make mistakes; that post was about one of mine.

Revy vs. Captain Harlock


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Revy vs Char Aznable


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

OH SNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!

Too hard, man. :sadbecky

Char Aznable vs. Lina Inverse


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Char Aznable vs Takaya 'D-Boy' Aiba


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Char Aznable vs. Lum Invader










I will report you, virus.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lum Invader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Lum Invader :mark vs. Miyake Shinobu


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Miyake Shinobu vs Faye Valentine


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Faye Valentine vs Mai "it's not a subtle pun, but nothing about me is subtle" Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'll pick Mai just because Faye has been used


Mai Valentine vs Asuka Tenjōin


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mai Valentine vs Jill Valentine


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mai Valentine vs Sam Malone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mai Valentine vs Nemo


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Nemo*










Vs

*Jill Valentine*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jill Valentine vs Alice (RE Movies)


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jill Valentine vs. American McGee's Alice


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jill Valentine vs. Canio (Pagliacci)










La commedia è finita!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Jill Valentine vs. Phantom's Skeleton Band


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Calloway and the Skeleton Crew vs. The Mad Doctor/Dr. XXX


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

I thought you betrayed them for a second. 

I shouldn't have questioned your loyalty.

roud

Skeleton Crew vs. Bernard (The Rescuers)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Skeleton Band vs Paladins


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mad Calloway and the Skeleton Crew vs. Barnabas Collins


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Barnabas Collins vs Bowser


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bowser vs Eve Teschmacher


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bowser vs. Aya Brea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bowser vs. The Spider Queen (The Eagle)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Spider Queen vs. The Original Black Widow


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Spider Queen vs The Elf from the DragonStrike board game vhs


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*The Elf from the Dragonstrike board game VHS*










Vs

*Johnny Lawrence*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Elf from the Dragonstrike board game VHS vs. The Gatekeeper from the Nightmare VHS board game :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Gatekeeper from the Nightmare VHS board game vs The Rat from the Rap Rat VHS board game


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Rat from the Rap Rat VHS board game vs The Wizard from the Dragonstrike board game vhs


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Rat from the Rap Rat VHS board game vs PaRappa the Rapper


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

John Triton vs PaRappa the Rapper


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The fuck is that? 

Oh. Eww.

PaRappa the Rapper vs Jacob Goodnight


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PaRappa vs. Agent 99


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

PaRappa vs Saxton Hale


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

PaRappa vs Frank Gallagher


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Frank Gallagher vs BOB


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

BOB vs. MYSTERIO :mark


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mysterio vs rey mysterio


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Mysterio (the Marvel one) vs. Heathcliff (Wuthering Heights)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Heathcliff (Wuthering Heights) vs. Heathcliff (Garfield reject)


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Heathcliff (Garfield reject) vs Goober (Scooby Doo reject)


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Heathcliff (Garfield reject) vs Marmaduke


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Heathcliff (Garfield reject) vs. Cujo


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cujo vs Scrappy Doo


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Scrappy Doo vs. Boo Boo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Scrappy Doo vs Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Cosmo Kramer vs Cosmo the Spacedog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cosmo the Spacedog vs. Dr. Cosmo McKinley


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cosmo the Spacedog*










Vs

*Hoodie Thanos sitting in the theatre*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cosmo the Spacedog vs Homey D Clown


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Cosmo the Spacedog*










Vs

*The Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey vs. The Lament Configuration from Hellraiser


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey vs. Cape Mario


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

The Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey vs CGI Renesmee


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Monolith from 2001: A Space Odyssey vs The green liquid from Prince of Darkness


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Vat o' Liquid Satan vs. Valkyrie :mark


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Valkyrie

Valkyrie vs Bugs Bunny


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

bugs bunny vs roger rabbit


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Hephaesteus said:


> bugs bunny vs roger rabbit


Bugs, his Toon Force is greater.

Bugs Bunny Vs. Thanos with Reality Stone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanos with reality stone vs Sonic the Hedgehog with a chilidog


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanos with Reality Stone vs. Wile E. Coyote with a paint brush


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanos with Reality Stone vs He-Man and The Masters of the Universe


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanos with Reality Stone vs. Bob Ross with a paint brush


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanos vs Bumper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bumper vs. Clea (MCU) :mark


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Clea vs. Kobik


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Clea vs Arrowette


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Clea vs. Mary Marvel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Clea vs Empowered


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Empowered vs Spawn


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spawn vs. Maester Seymour


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spawn vs Wakka's hair


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Wakka's hair vs. The Doctor's eyebrows


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Doctor's eyebrows vs. Doctor Strange's sweet facial hair


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Beard of Strange vs Beard of Gimli


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Strange's beauteous beard vs. Clea's weird, weird hair


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Doctor Strange's beard vs. Bob Ross' afro











((( And yes, I know Bob Ross isn't fictional... )))


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dr Strange vs Hugo Strange


----------



## Buster Cannon (Jul 7, 2017)

*Dr Strange*










Vs 

*Tifa Lockhart*


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange....

Dr Strange vs Hawkman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Phantom Stranger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Doctor Strange vs. Snow White


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Chandu the Magician


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Doctor Strange vs. Iron Man


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Dr Strange vs Hercules


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Doctor Strange vs. Iron Fist

I see you, Green. :beckyhi

I'm about to log off for the night. Ciao.

EDIT:

Ninja'd by the man.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Iron Fist vs Captain America

Goodnight Phantom....


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hercules vs Birdman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Fist vs. Shang-Chi, Master of Kung Fu


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Iron Fist vs Wong Fei Hung, Drunken Master


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Iron Fist vs. Fang Yung-chun (Executioners from Shaolin)

SHAW BROTHERS CHARACTERS COMING YO' WAY!!! :mark


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Iron Fist vs Chen Zhen 










I think I am going to run out of characters...


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Iron Fist vs Rock Lee


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Iron Fist vs Gabriel Yulaw

(I don't care what anyone says The One is a fun flick, it's the Nu Metal Highlander)










"I am nobody's bitch!"


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Iron Fist vs Dr Mid-Nite


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

ooh a new contender!

Dr Mid-Nite vs Birdman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Okay, I'm giving y'all a choice:

The path of the obscure and esoteric (Dr. Mid-Nite) or the path of the popular and commercial (Batman)...

Choose...

Dr. Mid-Nite vs. Batman


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bats vs. Kazuo Kiriyama


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I never pick Batman anyway but gotta represent my boy,

Kazuo Kiriyama vs Masao Kakihara


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

Kazuo Kiriyama vs Light Yagami


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Light vs Tiger Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tiger Mask vs Harley Quinn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Harley Quinn vs Poison Ivy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Harley Quinn vs. Jack Torrance


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn vs. The Atom


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Atom vs Ant-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I mean, I kinda HAVE to...

Ant-Man vs. The Wasp


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Wasp vs Kamen Rider 1


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Wasp vs The Masked Rider


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Wasp vs. Shrinking Violet


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wasp vs Private Pyle


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Wasp vs. Doll Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dollman vs Baby Doll


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Baby Doll vs. Baby Jane Hudson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Baby Doll vs Inch High, Private Eye


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Baby Doll vs Dollman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dollman vs. Jubilee


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jubilee vs The Dash (Incredibles)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jubilee vs. Elastigirl (Incredibles)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jubilee vs Damien Wayne


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Damien Wayne vs Mayday Parker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Don't you dare, virus!

Jubilee vs. Mister Miracle

DAMMIT! YOU AND YOUR BAT-FAMILY NONSENSE!!!


Mayday Parker vs. Mister Miracle


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mister Miracle vs Miracle Man


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Miracle vs Big Barda


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

TYRION CAMEO!!! :mark

Mister Miracle vs. Zatanna


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zatanna vs Lord Drakkon


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lord Drakkon vs Astronema


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The second one vs. Mary Marvel


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary Marvel vs. GOAT non-superpowered asskicker Lady Shiva


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lady Shiva vs Deathstroke The Terminator


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Deathstroke vs Taskmaster


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Taskmaster vs. Moon Knight


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Moon Knight vs Super Ted


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moon Knight vs. Beatrix Kiddo


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Moon Knight vs Angela


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moon Knight vs. Nurse Angel Ririka


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Moon Knight vs Ghost Rider


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Ghost Rider vs Spawn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spawn vs Hellboy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Spawn vs. Fox McCloud


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spawn vs Joker

Mortal Kombat 11 dream match coming later this year. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Joker vs Dr. Zaius


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dr. Zaius vs. a 2001: Space Odyssey monkey


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Monkey vs Deadman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Monkey vs Schredder


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Shredder vs Schredder


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The Shredder vs. Ra's al Ghul


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Shredder vs Frasier Crane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Shredder vs. The 1978 TV version of Doctor Strange


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

The 1978 TV version of Doctor Strange vs. The 1970's Japanese Spider-Man


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Japanese Spiderman vs Turkish Rambo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Japanese Spiderman vs Steve Urkel


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Steve Urkel vs Moe Sizlack


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Moe vs. Phantom Asuka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Moe Sizlack vs Carl Winslow


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Moe vs Joe Quimby


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Moe Szyslak vs Milhouse Van Houten


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Millhouse vs Armen Tanzanian


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Millhouse vs Hank Scorpio


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Millhouse vs. Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Milhouse vs Montgomery Burns aka Mr. Burns


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Milhouse vs Bart Simpson


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Milhouse vs. Copper


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Milhouse vs Todd


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Milhouse vs Carlton Banks


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Milhouse vs Milhouse


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Milhouse over Mr. Burns? :argh:

Milhouse Van Houten vs Shang Tsung


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Shang Tsung vs. Kazuma Kiryu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Kazuma vs. The Critters


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Kazuma Kiryu vs. Clementine


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Clementine vs Soap


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Clementine vs. Osmund Saddler


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Black Cobra said:


> Shang Tsung vs. Kazuma Kiryu












Clementine vs STORMTROOPER


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

STORMTROOPER vs. Loana


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Loana only because hot cave girl

Loana vs The Predator


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Valid.

Loana vs. Ymir (Harryhausen)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ymir vs Toho Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ymir vs. The Gargantuas (War of the Gargantuas = GOAT Toho)


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Gargantuas vs Gezora


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Gargantuas vs. Miss Namikawa


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

The Gargantuas vs King Ceasar


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

King Caesar vs Millhouse


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Yes, yes it is.

King Caesar vs. Red Sonja


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Red Sonja vs Dejah Thoris


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Sonja vs. Phantom Lady


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Red Sonja vs Scott Tracy


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Red Sonja vs. Kasumi Goto


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

KASUMI GOTO! 










:mark:

Kasumi Goto vs Thane Krios


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thane Krios vs Large Marge


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Thane Krios vs. 2B


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Red Sonja and Large Marge out? You are not my people. :bunk

2B vs. The Old Witch (EC Comics) :mark


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You don't know anything about Mass Effect, though. The characterization is excellent.

You would love Thane, btw. He looks like the fish in The Shape of Water.

The Old Witch.....I guess :shrug

vs Scorpion (Marvel)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

:lauren

I. HAVE. PLAYED. THE. FIRST. GAME.

Oy! How many times must I repeat that?!

The Old Witch vs. Big Barda


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, you've played the worst game of the trilogy. Fine. (1 is still amazing, and the Sovereign speech is the best thing ever)

Thane and Kasumi don't appear until the second one, so you're still in the dark. You would also like Kasumi. 

Big Barda vs Wonder Woman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They seem like characters I would enjoy. 

Big Barda vs. She-Hulk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They are. 

Big Barda vs GOAT SOVEREIGN






Best mic skills ever :mark:


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Big Barda vs. Stormer


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Big Barda vs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Big Barda vs Chef


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chef vs Peggy Sue


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Peggy Sue vs. Mary Marvel


----------



## Lord Trigon (Apr 23, 2018)

Mary Marvel vs Mary Seward, Queen of Blood :mark


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mary Marvel vs Money Penny


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mary Marvel vs. Mr. Hyde


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr Hyde vs Dr Jekyll


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mr Hyde vs The Hulk


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Hyde vs. Mysterio


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mysterio vs. Zombie Spider-Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mysterio vs. Robin from Stranger Things


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mysterio vs Brightburn


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Mysterio vs. Harry the Hat


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harry the Hat vs. Alexander Blacke


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Harry the Hat

Harry the Hat vs Asterix


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry the Hat vs. Madame Xanadu


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harry the Hat vs. Tony Blake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harry the Hat vs Carl Winslow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry the Hat vs. Ibis the Invincible


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harry the Hat vs Tony Montana


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harry the Hat vs. Mandrake the Magician


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Mandrake the Magician vs. Mary Jane Watson


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mandrake the Magician vs. Betty Brant


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Mandrake the Magician vs Columbo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Columbo vs Ben Matlock


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Columbo vs. Mrs. Columbo


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Columbo vs. Megatron


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Columbo vs. Jessica Fletcher


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Columbo vs Clipit


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Columbo vs Phillip Banks


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Columbo

Columbo vs Michael Knight


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Columbo vs encyclopedia brown


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Columbo

Columbo vs Robocop


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Robocop vs Will Smith (from Fresh Prince of Bel Air)


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

RoboCop vs R2D2


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

r2d2 vs Bernie


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

r2d2 vs Bonzi Buddy


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

R2D2

R2D2 vs C3PO


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Arturito vs ED-209


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Love ED-209








ED-209 vs Dalek


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

ED-209 vs Sideshow Bob


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sideshow Bob vs Scooby Doo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sideshow Bob vs Frasier Crane


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sideshow Bob vs. Robin from Stranger Things :dance


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin from Stranger Things vs Nica Pierce (Fiona) from Cult of Chucky

@Le Fantôme de l'Opéra, make your choice...


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin from Stranger Things vs. Miss Namikawa


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Miss Namikawa vs Foamy The Squirrell


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Foamy The Squirrell vs Buffy the Vampire Slayer


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Buffy Summers vs Cordelia Chase


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

That's a tough one. Gotta be Cordy!

Cordelia Chase vs Agent May


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Cordelia Chase va Glory


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Cordelia vs Drusilla


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Cordelia vs Venus De Milo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Cordelia vs Wonder Woman


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Wonder Woman vs. Captain America


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Captain America vs Super Soldier


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Super Soldier vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Super Soldier vs Master Cheif


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Sucker #1 vs. Robin from Stranger Things


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Robin vs. Kayako Saeki


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin as Mysterio vs Robin as Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin, our new queen vs. Deadpool :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Robin vs The Bride of Frankenstein


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Robin... because I will probably be over her in a week. Riding the Robin wave until then! :mark

Robin (Stranger Things) vs. Nadia van Dyne, the Robin of last year


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nadia Van Dyne vs Aria T'Loak, queen of Omega


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Don't fuck with Aria.










Aria T'Loak vs. Ada Wong


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aria T'Loak vs Liara T'Soni


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

yay mass effect stuff...

The second one (think she was in the first game) vs. Jules Winnfield


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Liara is in every game in the trilogy. Aria is in 2 and 3.

I don't understand how you can't like Mass Effect. I would think Aria and Liara especially are your type of characters.








Tough match. I don't watch Pulp Fiction much, though, so I'll go with Liara.

Liara T'Soni vs Tyrion Lannister


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Too tired for words.

Your namesake vs. Tywin Lannister


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Your namesake vs The Major Of Whoville


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dammit, I would've picked Tywin. On the show anyway. I guess Tyrion in the books wins.

Tyrion vs Joker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Joker vs Creeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Creeper vs. Poison Ivy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

.....really.

Joker vs Black Widow


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

No, not really. But Joker runs, man...

Creeper vs. Valkyrie (Marvel)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> No, not really.


Ok then.

Joker over Valkrie

Joker vs Black Mask


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, we're playing that game...

Black Mask vs. Harley Quinn


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

:shrug

Harley Quinn vs Doctor Strange


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I'm off to Dreamland. Go wild.

Strange vs. Joker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dammit, I wanted to make you go crazy by putting the lesbian from Stranger Things against Doc.

Joker vs Green Goblin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Green Goblin vs. Robin/The Lesbian from Stranger Things/Fiction's Mightiest Character


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

green goblin vs Tommy Oliver The Green Ranger


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Green Goblin vs Injustice 2 Supergirl


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Green Goblin. I hate Supergirl in Injustice 2. Playing her and against her anyways.

Green Goblin vs the best version of Doctor Octopus, the Spider-Man PS4 version of Doctor Octopus










Speaking of, I can't wait for the sequel because I know they'll give us the best version of Green Goblin too. :mark:


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Green Goblin vs Pepsiman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pepsiman vs. Silver Dagger


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pepsiman vs Snow Flame (kinda looks like a coke man)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pepsiman vs. Robin from Stranger Things drinking a New Coke

I don't know when to quit! :woo


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pepsiman vs Davos Seaworth


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Davis Seaworth vs Jean Baptiste Zorg


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's Jean Baptiste Emanuel Zorg.....and Davos Seaworth still wins. I did enjoy The Fifth Element, though.

Davos Seaworth vs Noob Saibot


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Sigh of course I forget his other middle name.....

Noob Saibot vs Bi Han(Sub Zero)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Noob Saibot vs Freddy Kruger


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Freddy Kruger vs. Adam Jensen (He never asked for this)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Freddy Krueger vs The Violator


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

The Violator vs Butcher (The Boys)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Violater vs Peppa Pig


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Violater vs Reptile


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Reptile vs Johnny 5


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reptile vs Kermit the Frog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kermit the Frog vs. Janice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kermit the Frog vs Buzz Lightyear


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Buzz Lightyear vs Mr. Potato Head


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Buzz Lightyear vs Swamp Thing


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Swamp Thing vs. Lara Croft


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Swamp Thing vs Human Torch


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Human Torch vs Human Spider (aka Spider-Man. This is the name he wanted originally at the wrestling match, lol)


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Human Spider

Human Spider vs Dwight Schrute


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ooooh, tough, I love both so much. But, I guess since I said Human Spider, as in the wrestling match version, and NOT Spider-Man, I have to say Dwight Schrute, because I do love Spider-Man, but not so much pre Spider-Man.






Now here's a good one

Dwight Schrute vs Ron Swanson


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dwight schrute vs Buzz Killington


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dwight Schrute vs Rodney Ruxin


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dwight schrute vs Backstrom


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dwight Schrute vs Sinestro


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Sinestro v Pentagon Jr


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Sinestro vs Reverse-Flash


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Sinestro vs The french narrator from Spongebob square Pants


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Second One vs. Poppy Cross


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

HAHAHAHHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAH!!! PHANTOM PLAYS BY HER OWN RULES, CHUMPS!!!

Poppy Cross vs. Fujiko Mine


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Poppy Cross vs Galactus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Galactus vs Norrin Radd, the Silver Surfer


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Galactus vs Swamp Thing


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Man-Thing


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Swamp Thing vs. Network Meanies


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Swamp Thing vs Dr Insano


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Swamp Thing vs Cyborg


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Swamp Thing vs Spawn


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Spawn vs Moon Knight


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Spawn vs Reynolds from SWAT 4


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Reynolds vs dead ryan Reynolds from Deadpool 2


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Spawn defeating Swamp Thing is probably the greatest atrocity committed in this thread. :bunk

Dead Ryan Reynolds vs. Jo Stockton


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Dead Ryan Reynolds vs. Cock Knocker


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dead Ryan Reynolds from Deadpool 2 vs Barry Allen, The Flash


----------



## 3jp1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Barry Allen, The Flash vs Jay Garrick


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay Garrick vs. Mary Elizabeth Winstead as Zatanna


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jay Garrick vs Nosy Parker


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jay Garrick vs. Darkseid


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I will now post the next match, an age old, classic match via a picture.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanos vs The Ladykillers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Ladykillers vs. Amélie Poulain


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Uuno Turhapuro vs Amélie Poulain


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Uuno Turhapuro because sounds funny.

vs The Maxx


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The first one vs. WILD CARD!!! (Any character you want, you lucky dog!)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Uuno Turhapuro vs The Lady Killers


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Whatever vs. Something less esoteric.

We need a fresh start. :fact


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

REBOOT!!!

Iron Man vs. Darth Vader


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Uuno Turhapuro vs. Darth Vader


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Uuno Turhapuro vs Bazooka Joe


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Bazooka Joe vs Yabuki Joe


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bazooka Joe vs Reynard The Fox


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Why am I still alive?

Bazooka Joe vs. Little Lulu


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bazooka Joe vs Bazooka Jane


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Bazooka joe vs Gi Joe


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bazooka Joe vs KO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Bazooka Joe vs Viewtiful Joe


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Bazooka Joe vs The Wet Bandits


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Wet Bandits vs Al Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

This thread is still a thing?

Wet Bandits vs. Doctor Strange










I ain't trying to surprise you.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

_disqualified_


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

PLAY BY THE RULES OR TAYLOR SWIFT WILL STAR IN THE HALLOWEEN 3 REMAKE! I WILL MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

Doctor Strange vs Clea


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oof! Sucker punch!

Give me a few minutes.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

oops sorry was on the wrong page but 

Doctor Strange vs Roseanne


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Regina George


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Roseanne vs Scarecrow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Astronema


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Roseanne vs Namor The Sub Mariner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Roseanne vs Dan Conner


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Dan connor vs Doug heffernen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dan. Those "Roseanne" Halloween specials are the real deal, especially the first one.










Dan Conner vs. The Crypt-Keeper (HBO)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Crypt Keeper vs Banjo Kazooie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Crypt-Keeper vs Doctor Death (This Magazine is Haunted)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The cryptkeeper vs Elvira


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Elvira vs Elly May Clampett


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Elvira vs Ash Catchum


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ash Ketchum vs Randy Marsh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ash Ketchum vs. Broadway's Lydia Deetz


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Broadway's Lydia Deetz vs. Joy from the Bugaloos


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Joy from the Bugaloos vs Uma Thurman's Poison Ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Joy from The Bugaloos vs. Mr. Frederick Krueger


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mr. Frederick Krueger vs. Mr. Xipe Totec


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mr. Frederick Krueger vs. That Weird Girl Nobody Likes


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Mr. Frederick Krueger vs. Mr. Thomas Brown Hewitt


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Freddy Krueger vs. Jack Skellington


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack vs. 2B


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Jack Skellington vs. Jack O'Lantern


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jack Skellington vs. Edward Scissorhands


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Edward Scissorhands vs Anton Chigurh


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Fran Kubelik


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Baby Godzilla


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

Edward Scissorhands goes for his 5th straight win....

Edward Scissorhands vs Chong Li from Bloodsport


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Mess 'em up, Eddie!

Edward Scissorhands vs. Rusty Martin


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. The Huntress


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs Edward dildohands (picture censored for obv reasons)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Edward Scissorhands vs. Karen Cooper


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Karen Cooper vs. Summer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Karen Cooper vs. Number 9


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Karen Cooper vs. Tar Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Tar Man vs. Autistic Huntress


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Autistic Huntress vs. Bipolar Insect


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bipolar Insect vs. The Metaluna Mutant


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Metuna mutant vs leroy's mama


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Metaluna Mutant vs. The Golem from IT (1967)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Metaluna Mutant vs The Invisible Man


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

POWER, I SAID! 










The Invisible Man vs. Diabolik


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Invisible Man vs. Misato Katsuragi


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Invisible Man vs. This groovy skeleton man


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Goku vs Sailor Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Invisible Man vs. Sailor Moon


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Uhh which character from Sailor Moon?


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

...

Sailor Moon?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sailor Moon

Sailor Moon vs Django


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Django vs serial mom


----------



## The Illusive One (May 15, 2005)

Django vs The Blind Kung-Fu Master


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The second one vs. GOT-DAMN VERONICA SAWYER!!!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Veronica Sawyer vs Dee Reynolds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dee Reynolds, because it's Always Sunny here.

Dee Reynolds vs Rodney Ruxin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dee Reynolds vs Elaine Benes


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

*Elaine Benes V Cartoon Donald Trump*


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Good God.


Elaine vs. Gilda Mundson Farrell


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Elaine Benes vs Kelly Bundy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Kelly vs. Velma Dinkley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Bundy vs Kelly Kapowski


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Bundy vs. Ludwig Von Drake


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Bundy vs Astronema


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

I almost thought I was gonna miss the chance to get kelly the goddess

Kelly Bundy vs Cersei lannister


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Bundy vs Jefferson D'Arcy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Jeff vs. Pee-wee Herman


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pee Wee Herman vs Pee Wee from Porky's


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pee Wee Herman vs Cosmo Kramer


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Pee Wee Herman vs Peeves the Poltergeist


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Pee Wee Herman vs Bear in the big blue house


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pee Wee Herman vs Fred Sanford


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Pee-wee Herman vs. Alvin Brickrock


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Alvin Brickrock vs. Courage the Cowardly Dog


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Alvin Brickrock vs. Ann Margrock


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ann Margrock vs Dan Fielding


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

Ann Margrock vs John Cenastone


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ann Margrock vs. Stoney Curtis


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ann Margrock vs Samantha Stephens


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

GOAT.

Samantha vs. Cousin Serena


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Samantha Stevens vs Miz Bear


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samantha Stevens vs Jeannie


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samantha stomps.










Samantha vs. Gidget


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Samantha stevens vs Lydia deetz


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Samantha vs. Uncle Gilbert


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samantha vs Endora


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Damnit phantom didnt take the bait

Samantha vs Alice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Samantha Stevens vs Valerie Malone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Valerie Malone vs Bugsy Malone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Valerie Malone vs Daphne Moon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Welcome back, Greats. 

Daphne vs. Charlie the Funland Robot


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daphne Moon vs The Vancome Lady


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Daphne Moon vs. Falstaff, Shakespeare's greatest creation


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Daphne Moon vs Randy Marsh. The guy that killed Winnie the Pooh.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Banish Daphne, banish Randy, banish Valerie, but for sweet Jack Falstaff, kind Jack Falstaff, true Jack Falstaff, valiant Jack Falstaff, and therefore more valiant being, as he is old Jack Falstaff, banish not him thy Harry’s company, banish not him thy Harry’s company. Banish plump Jack, and banish all the world!

Daphne vs. Dana Scully


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Scully vs Rachel Green


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dana Scully vs. Professor Bertram Potts


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Scully vs Selina Meyer


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dana Scully vs Dana White


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Scully vs Red Forman


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

President Dana Scully vs. Mr. Mind


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dana Scully vs Poison Ivy from Batman TAS


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Venusaur


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poison ivy vs poison ivy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (Batman: The Animated Series) vs. Jody Dvorak


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Tangrowth


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (Batman: The Animated Series) vs. Kim MacAfee


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman: The Animated Series) vs Gemma Teller Morrow


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The Phantom said:


> Welcome back, Greats.


Good to be back, oh and so is The Hardcore title game!

anyway, Poison Ivy vs The Wizard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Sydney Andrews


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Poison Ivy vs This guy beside Batman

















The Hardcore title game!


FINALLY SOME COMPETITION!! I run into the ring and notice that the new champ is my Mod Idol mentor! In respect we shake hands but as we do so I roll him into a small package for the win, giving me the title and solidifying myself as a heel >:) Mr.Englishx38 Knapmanx37 NotTheRealOwenx37...




www.wrestlingforum.com





The Hardcore title game! is back baby


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Negaduck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (TAS) vs. Danny Elfman as The Devil


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison ivy (Batman TAS) VS Elizabeth Hurley as The Devil


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Poison Ivy vs Bonesteel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Discord


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs. Fats


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Zack Morris


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Torterra


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poison ivy vs big gay al


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Ivysaur


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Lena Luthor


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Biollante


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Regina George


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Victreebel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Stifler's mom


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poison ivy vs Pamela voorhees


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Stephanie Tanner


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Perfect Cell


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Poison Ivy vs Charizard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Laurie Forman


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Petey Pirahna


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Poison Ivy vs Bob Wiley


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Lois Lane (Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman)


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Poison Ivy vs Parasect


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs C.J. Parker


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Ivy vs. Jade (Beyond Good & Evil)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs. Blacula


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Uncle Buck


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Gloria Delgado-Pritchett


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Poison ivy v Hush


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Frank Costanza


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Poison Ivy v batwoman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Phoebe Buffay


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs. Dr. Phibes

(Vote Phibes, please!)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Can't go against the great Poison Ivy here.

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Kelly Bundy


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

You will not tempt me to kill the ivy train 

Poison ivy vs Henry Jarrod


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Stefano DiMera


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Iron Giant


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Carlton Banks


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Henry! No!

Poison Ivy vs. Jason Voorhees


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Kimberly Hart


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poison ivy vs Bernie


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Lilith Sternin


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Poison Ivy vs Jar Jar Binks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Poison Ivy (Batman TAS) vs Corky Sherwood


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Poison ivy vs The cryptkeeper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Streak over!!!

The Crypt-Keeper vs. John Astin as The Riddler


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

John Astin as The Riddler vs Charlie Conway


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Phantom said:


> Streak over!!!







John astin as the riddler vs Frank gorshin as the riddler


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Poison Ivy's 55 game winning streak ends at the hands of The Crypt-Keeper. That's the equivalent of Buster Douglas beating Mike Tyson. A massive upset.

Anyway, John Astin as the Riddler vs Mr. Burns


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Not at all! The Crypt-Keeper is one of the most important characters in the history of horror comics! Every spook series in the '50s tried to have their own Crypt-Keeper! He popularized the horror host, a proud American tradition! How can you diminish a character whose controversial comics shaped the entire comic book industry? And funnybooks aside, our genial ghoul had a fairly successful 1970s movie, a massively popular television series, two theatrical spin-offs of said series, radio programs, a Saturday morning cartoon, theme park attractions, a game show, and an endless glut of merchandise. No matter how you look at it, the Crypt-Keeper is an institution!










John Astin as the Riddler vs. Agent Dale Cooper


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

John astin as riddler vs john astin as gomez addams


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

John Astin as Gomez vs. Darkman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Darkman vs Henry Stickmin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman vs. The Girl


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Darkman vs darkwing duck


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Darkman vs. The Shadow


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Darkman I guess. I don't know the characters but I like Liam Neeson and Alec Baldwin is an annoying fuck. 

Darkman vs Nightwing


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Nightwing vs Ricky


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Repugnant! I abhor the fact that Baldwin is inextricably tied to the Shadow!

Ricky vs. Doctor Fate, star of the upcoming Black Adam movie!

(I nearly tagged you when I saw the news, but I know that bothers you.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate vs The Penguin

Doctor Fate is in the Black Adam movie? I had no idea. No, I'm not bothered when people tag me, I'm only bothered when people tag me about wrestling. Although I should probably relax on that.

And yes, I heard the news. Good for them.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

I know not to speak of wrestling around you. Besides, it just isn't as much fun these days.

Fate vs. Magik, star of a movie that will certainly kill me if I go to a theater to see it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, it could be less fun in general, but it's more fun for me when my people are winning. OF COURSE all of this good fortune happens when I DON'T watch that crap ass product. I guess I shouldn't even be surprised. They can only push them when I have no interest. 

And I'm going to continue to not watch it for the record, because I don't care anymore. The fire was just put out. I have other interests now. _points at avatar_

You never told me if you ever watched any of that, btw. If you didn't care for it, that's cool.

Fate vs Riddler


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh. I had forgotten about that. Yeah, it was fun.

Sorry. I've actually been fairly busy during the pandemic, and most of my work now involves movies. There's far too much to watch, but I did check out a few of your videos.

Fate vs. False Face


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fate vs Deadpool

You should watch tomorrows event on Youtube. It's Kevin Smith vs Chris Jericho.

No.....I'm not kidding. It's the real Kevin Smith vs the real Chris Jericho. Somehow we pulled this off.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, I believe it...

Fate vs. Zatanna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I mean, we have people in our community connected to Jericho and Kevin Smith, including Kristian who owns it, so it's not as outlandish as say, Tom Cruise vs Brad Pitt, but it's still a big deal to pull off.

They ALMOST had The Rock involved. Not even as a match, like.....involved. I don't know if it was meant as a financial backing, or what, which would've been insane, but his team just got too busy or something so it didn't materialize. Maybe later.

Fate vs Superman

I'm gonna go now because SEN Live is starting. Jericho will be on the show today. Tune in or be square. In about an hour.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Have FATE.

Doctor Fate vs. Doctor Strange

The eternal debate.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Doctor Fate.

I had to get that one last shot at you in. Good day.

Doctor Fate vs Doctor Strange rematch. Have fun.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Doctor Fate vs Biff Tannin


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate vs. Theodora "Thea" Preston and Wilhelmina "Billie" Logan, my new favorite characters


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

fate vs marcy darcy


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Fate vs. Bill and Ted


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Bill and Ted vs Hank Hill


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

hank hill vs Tom anderson


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hank Hill vs Philip Banks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hank Hill vs Cotton Hill


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Cotton Hill vs. Just Billie Logan


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

cotton hill vs archie bunker


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Archie Bunker vs Archie Andrews


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Archie Bunker vs Frank Costanza


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Archie Bunker vs Arthur Spooner


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arthur Spooner vs George Jefferson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Jefferson vs Baxter Stockman


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Jefferson vs Newman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Newman vs Nedry


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Nedry vs. Emma Peel


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Nedry vs Frank Reynolds


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Frank Reynolds vs Dennis Reynolds


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

dennis reynolds vs Chev chelios


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Chev vs Princess Caraboo (technically it counts)


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Chev vs Arthur Fleck


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Arthur Fleck vs WILDCARD


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Arthur Fleck vs Larry David


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

how dare yall pick against chev chelios

Larry david vs john wick


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Larry David vs George Costanza


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

George Costanza vs Arthur Reed


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs George Steinbrenner (Seinfeld)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

george steinbrenner vs fat bastard


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Steinbrenner vs Dan Fielding


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan Fielding vs Super Cow


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Fielding vs Mr. Garrison (South Park)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan Fielding vs Casey Jr


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Fielding vs Darkwing Duck


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan Fielding vs The Little Engine That Could


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Fielding vs Diana Prince (or Diana, Princess of Themyscira)(Wonder Woman movie)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan "The Winning Streak" Fielding vs The Grinch Who stole Christmas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Fielding vs Dogbert


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan Fielding vs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan 'The Man' Fielding vs Regina George


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Dan Fielding vs. Judge Harry Stone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan "Who's Next?" Fielding vs Aaron King


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dan Fielding vs Danny Tanner


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan "Feed Me Moar" Fielding vs Gluttony


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Unstoppable Dan Fielding vs Jack Tripper


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Indomitable Dan Fielding vs. Uma Thurman as Poison Ivy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dan "The Champ" Fielding vs Faux Bruce Campbell


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Faux Bruce Campbell vs. God


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

God(i assume morgan freeman) vs iamweasel


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

God vs. a reverse-centaur


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

God vs Mr Freeze (Batman & Robin)


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

as much as I like ice puns

god vs ace ventura


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

God vs "The Five Star Man" Dennis Reynolds


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

God VS Zeus


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Zeus vs Evil Ash Williams


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Evil Ash Williams vs Harley Quinn (Harley Quinn)


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

Harley vs. Grumpy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harley Quinn (Harley Quinn) vs Penny (The Big Bang Theory)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley Quinn vs Father Christmas


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harley Quinn (Harley Quinn) vs Rocket Raccoon


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn (Harley Quinn) vs. C.C. Baxter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harley Quinn (Harley Quinn) vs Sam Malone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Harley "The streak rides again" Quinn vs Darth Vader


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Darth Vader

Darth Vader vs Wizard Kelly


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

never mind










Darth Vader vs Darth Maul


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

darth vader vs dr loomis


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DARTH VADER

Darth Vader vs Pillsbury Doughboy


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pillsbury Doughboy vs Al Bundy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pillsbury Doughboy vs Alice


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pillsbury Doughboy vs Barney Stinson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Pillsbury Doughboy vs God Entity


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Pillsbury Doughboy vs Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Jerry Seinfeld vs George Costanza


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Seriously.....God? Heathens.....

George Costanza vs Larry David (Curb version, obviously. Should've been specified for Jerry Seinfeld as well since he's not fictional, even though I know what was meant)

Costanza was actually based on Larry David. Not sure how many people knew that. Probably somebody here. Moving on...


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanza vs Dan Fielding


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Eric Cartman


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanza vs Stan Marsh


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Randy Marsh


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanza vs Splinter


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Jesse Katsopolis


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanza vs The Trash Man










DING DING, MOTHERF***ERS!


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

George Costanga vs Ohma Tokita


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Rachel Green


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

The unstoppable George Costanza vs the duo of Wilkins and Wontkins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I like Wilkins and Wontkins, but not more than George Costanza.

George Costanza vs Goddess Alexa Bliss


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanza (wins by default since he is actually fictional) vs Judge Dredd


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Jason Alexander plays George Costanza and Lexi Kaufman plays Alexa Bliss. Don't see the difference here.

George Costanza vs Elsa from Frozen


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Elsa from Frozen vs. Wanda Maximoff


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wanda Maximoff vs Demolition Man


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wanda Maximoff vs Elsa Schneider


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Superfight*

Wanda Maximoff vs George Costanza


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Legend vs Legend*

George Costanza vs Al Bundy


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

*The Rematch*

The current reigning and defending, George Costanza (c)

vs


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

The Trash Man vs. Snagglepuss


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Snagglepuss vs Jack Bauer


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Snagglepuss vs. Betty Rubble


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Betty Rubble vs Lorraine Baines McFly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Betty Rubble vs Philip Banks


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Betty Rubble vs Betty Boop


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Betty Rubble vs. Squiddly Diddly


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Betty Rubble vs Marion Ravenwood


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Betty Rubble vs Darkman


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dark man vs klaus mikaelson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Darkman vs Blankman


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Dark Man vs Dark Link


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark Link vs Evil Crash


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dark Link vs Dark Samus


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Dark Link vs Mona


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mona vs Winnie Cooper


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Winnie Cooper vs Kelly Kapowski


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kelly Kapowski vs Valerie Malone


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Valerie Malone vs Fred Flintstone


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Valerie Malone vs Butters Stotch


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

Butters Stotch vs Robotan


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Butters Stotch vs Harley Quinn (Margot Robbie's version)


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Harley Quinn (Robbie) vs. Fox Mulder


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Harley Quinn (Margot Robbie) vs Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder Woman vs Wilfred Toadflax


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter) vs Clark Kent/Superman (Dean Cain)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Wonder Woman vs Sopha Sinfree


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Wonder Woman (Lynda Carter) vs Hal Wilkerson


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

hAL wILKERSON VS Mr Charleston


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hal Wilkerson vs Mr Garrison


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Hal Wilkerson vs Jim Bob


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hal Wilkerson vs Kano (Mortal Kombat 2021)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Kano vs Blanka


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Kano (Mortal Kombat 2021) vs Lickboot


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lickboot vs Einstein


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lickboot vs Mitch Buchannon (David Hasseloff's version)


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Lickboot vs Dr Applecheek


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Lickboot vs Al Bundy


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Al Bundy vs. George Costanza


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

George Costanza vs Niles Crane








VS


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

George Costanza vs. Russell Dunbar


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Fred Sanford


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

George Costanza vs. Charlie Harper


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanzo vs Salem Saberhagen


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

George Costanzo vs The Gruffalo


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

George Costanzo vs Dr.Evil


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

George Costanza vs Mr Garrison


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Mr.Garrison vs. Mr.Hat


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. Garrison vs Dee Reynolds


----------

